# What is on your workbench??



## subwayaz

I would like everyone to share what is on their workbench.
On My HO Workbench is a Lunde Studio model that I recently received. I will post pics tomorrow after the rain passes. I hate taking pictures to House lithting so stand by but post your pics or tell us a story about your latest projects


----------



## shaygetz

Right now...this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rne_KEkzmsQ


----------



## matt

shaygetz said:


> Right now...this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rne_KEkzmsQ


That's a cool project. Do you put that layout up every christmas?


----------



## Reckers

In my case, it's finding a place to put the workbench. Spent the weekend afternoons looking at houses to rent. It's amazing how many things a woman can find wrong with a house that sits atop a really good basement.


----------



## shaygetz

matt said:


> That's a cool project. Do you put that layout up every christmas?


Yes, it also serves as my test bed the rest of the year...and my Athearn DD40 runs on it


----------



## tankist

at the moment there is a pile of stuff laying on workbench  its all useful stuff. i just don't have idea where to put it all so i actully can find it when needed. really need to tidy up my place...

as far as projects.
i just finished a circuit to drive solenoid based crossing bell ringer. assembled for a forum member . youtube vid is only to demonstrate it is working before mailing it out

other then that: diorama is waiting to be painted, casting additional faces to replace the really bad areas of rocks on main layout, finish the add-on CDU boards, quick disconnect boards for turnout indicators.


----------



## bradimous1

I was thinking of going out and getting a small computer tool kit... something like http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=1406&sku=04591

anyone have anything like this and find it useful?


----------



## Reckers

Brad,

I have two kits that are similar to the $9.99 version on the right (your site). They're great. The yellow tube is nice for carrying extra screws; seems like at least one gets dropped and ends up in an inaccessible place. I love elaborate tool kits, but unless you plan to do some very elaborate stuff, I think the wire-cutter and adjustable wrench are overkill. The lil kits do everything I need just fine.


----------



## bradimous1

thanks for the feedback... I pick up a small one and just blame you if I need more


----------



## tjcruiser

In the HO department on my workbench ...

I have about 5 or 6 little cast bicycles that I'd like to put in my layout, as if they're sitting in a bicycle stand near my train station. I don't have a stand, though ... I was thinking of finding a small toy ladder (like from a fire engine, or similar), cutting it to lengh, and adding some feet to it to stand it up properly. Anyone tackle a little task like that?

I've just fixed my old Tyco Sante Fe diesel, with parts "Frankenbashed" from an ebay clone. The now-disected clone is sitting on the bench, starring at me with it's evil eye. I'll admit I'm a bit frightened.

TJ


----------



## jgbeerman

my HO workbench is currently a pile of 1X3's on the garage floor, however on the regular workbench there is currently a two sinks and numerous bathroom lighting fixtures. The HO bench will get built once the bathroom remodeling is complete!


----------



## tooter

A desk has become my workbench for now and a Walther's Engine House is on it... 

...my first building. 










Can't run the train yet as I'm still waiting for tracks to arrive. All there is right now is a couple of half curves on the desk.


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo choo ...

VERY slick! Reminds me of a brick engine house up in Lincoln, NH. Nice brick molding on that Walthers kit, too.

TJ


----------



## tooter

Thanks, tj... 
There won't be any historic authenticity, just an old fashioned look. This building was chosen because curve of the top of entrance matched the curve of the loco cab. Another really neat feature is that either of the back window panels can be removed to make a pass through...










...so I'll be able to park the engine and tender on the closed side and some uncoupled cars in the pass through.

(oops... just noticed the little round vent louvers are crooked. thank God it's only tacked on.  )

Greg


----------



## subwayaz

bradimous1 said:


> I was thinking of going out and getting a small computer tool kit... something like http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=1406&sku=04591
> 
> anyone have anything like this and find it useful?


Yes I have something like that I purchased from Newegg when I took an IT course. I might have used it once and it's in a closet from that point on out.
That is however about what I paid for it.
For an IT way too many tools you can get the job done with less than half, for hobby use I feel about the same.
Hope you get more use out of it.


----------



## subwayaz

Hey Choo CHoo nice looking engine house you've built there.


----------



## subwayaz

Well here is the Lunde Studio Building I'm working on. Weathering is next procedure.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*An Organized Mess!*

I have 1 HiFi F7A unit in pieces, Sedum Trees all over , Stripped down Bachmann CBQ 4-8-4(motor sucks)....and a cluster of ancient testors/pactra paints.....oh and I do have an organizer(whatever that is)!:laugh:


----------



## imatt88

Hey all,


Working on rebuilding some old Rivossi and Con-Cor passenger cars that I picked up off of evilBay.

I recently picked up a couple of totes full of old train stuff from a friend for $40 bucks, so I'm going thru and repairing and running the locos that came with the stuff.

My workbench is crammed full of stuff. Train stuff sharing space with jet aircraft models that I haven't finished yet

Quite messy

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tooter

Could you post some pics of your rebuilds?


----------



## imatt88

choo choo,

Sure, I will post pics as soon as can. I just stripped all the old paint off, and did some minor repair work. All the cars I picked up were dummies, no interiors or lighting setups.

I have plans on lighting them, but its not in the budget right now.

I plan on repainting them with Alclad Aluminum to get a nice silvery finish. Alclad works great on Bare Metal Jets

Was going to prime them this morning, got one primed, and then ran out of primer

Know where I can get 4 wheel trucks for passenger cars real cheep?:laugh:

Don't say eBay, already tried that, get outbid everytime. I'm surprised I won the cars


Cheers, Ian


----------



## imatt88

choo choo,

Here is a couple of pics of my current rebuild. I'm rebuilding the cars to go with the PRR F-7 that I just rebuilt for my wife.

Two Con-Cor cars with all glass removed, old paint stripped off, wetsanded and primed..








The chassis' for the cars in my paint booth...








These two cars are Rivossi. Good shape, but no trucks..









Hope to have more progress pics later...

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tooter

Wow... what nice clean work, Ian! 

I really like your spray booth idea with the lazy susan.


----------



## tooter

This is one of the latest things on my workbench...










...they're Tichy 22 foot ore car kits which are about a thousand tiny little pieces... my God, I'm going blind!


----------



## tooter

Completed the first set of Kadee Log Buggies...










...two more sets to go. I really like the Kadee stuff because it's so sturdy and substantial. Gonna use some black chain to throw over the log loads, and will be searching the Oak trees for some nice HO scale timber.


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> ... and will be searching the Oak trees for some nice HO scale timber.


It's a known fact that the oak branches are always better over the fence, in the neighbor's yard ... Go for it!!!

TJ


----------



## tooter

There's no need to raid the neighbor's oaks when just out our front yard and across the road is over 13,000 acres of open State Parkland...


----------



## c&nwman

*Perfect*

My wife comes down to the basement, looks at my bench, shakes her head, says "how the #$%% can you find anything?" Then I know it's perfect.


----------



## tooter

I know what you mean c&n... my desk is already getting cluttered with tools and projects, and I'm just a beginner.  

This is the latest one... a little twin trucker...










It's a rough lump of solder right now, but all the parts are there to make it into a nice old time caboose. The kit is 57 years old, and oddly enough was cast in a local town not far from where I live.


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Greg,

Where did you find an intact 57 year old kit?

TJ


----------



## tooter

On Ebay... 

Took a risk of it being incomplete, but everything was all there. Original box, original instructions, cool spring trucks and all the tiny little parts and railings neatly stapled into an old stiff cellophane packet. It's cleaning up pretty good so far, even it's got a long way to go... 










It's funny... I don't even have a layout, yet I'm already thoroughly enjoying the trains. 


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

That's a great ebay find, especially fully intact with all pieces after 50+ years. Are you thinking maybe a dark red?

TJ


----------



## tooter

Oh yeah! 

Got most of a can left over from the logging caboose...








...so I'll do exactly the same red with black roof on the little twin trucker. You know, I didn't expect to enjoy the kits this much, but they're really lots of fun.


Greg


----------



## tooter

Just painted the little twin trucker...  










Last up is fitting some couplers.


----------



## tjcruiser

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:, Greg ... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Excellent:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I got my Wilesco D10 fired up yesterday...hey, it's railroad related...sort of...


----------



## Mit

Currently on my bench is a handmade farmhouse with a metal roof, have to make the doors and windows yet but coming along nicely, also made a screen and hardware cloth corn crib that turned out nicely, i think anyway. Will try to get some photos on soon. Farm is nearly complete now have the barn, silos, corn crib, house (almost), garage, need to make the chicken coop and pig barn yet, maybe a couple out buildings. Since all hand made they are taking me a bit complete, but are looking decent.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shaygetz,

Nice steam engine! Is that a double-acting piston ... i.e., 2nd "crank" pushes/pulls a reversing valve so that power in the cylinder is generated on both a push and a pull?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Shaygetz,
> 
> Nice steam engine! Is that a double-acting piston ... i.e., 2nd "crank" pushes/pulls a reversing valve so that power in the cylinder is generated on both a push and a pull?
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> TJ


Yes, one of the reasons I enjoy it is the similarity to real steam locos. My tractor has an oscillator, which is a single action type that receives and exhausts with an up/down motion...


----------



## tjcruiser

Shaygetz,

AWESOME tractor video ... interesting, exciting, fun! Very nice job! It's sorta like Steven Spielberg and Isambard Kingdom Brunel got together and produced a little masterpiece!

TJ


----------



## modeltrainhead

the whole layout


----------



## tooter

Hey trainhead, 

How exciting!... 
Your board is like a blank canvas and you get to paint any train picture you want on it. I'm still in the box-full-of-track stage, but will catch up to you soon.  

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Excellent:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I got my Wilesco D10 fired up yesterday...hey, it's railroad related...sort of..." frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Hi shay,
> 
> That is *so* cool...:thumbsup:
> It's amazing how much power a little bit of steam has. But what keeps it from running faster and faster?
> 
> Greg


There is no governor so theoretically, it could go faster with more heat/steam. There is a safety valve on it (seen just in front of the stack) that keeps the steam pressure at 20psi, I'm sure that if I tie that off, it would go faster---shortly before it goes boom...


----------



## Mit

here are a few pictures: one of the corn crib and one of the house i am currently working on. I have to put the siding, windows, doors and foundation on the house yet. Attach the rooves, balcony and make the railings yet but coming along nicely. The roof is made of 100mph tape attached to and rolled out on cereal board, the lines are measured and to 2' scale centers then rolled with a screen splining tool to give it the details. Triing to figure out the chimney yet. Then adding roof details, such as vent pipes, eletrical connection pipe, then have to add the power meter to the wall and the lines to the outbuildings. Should look nice when i get my "aluminum" siding on it (made from an old venetian blind)


----------



## Mit

Do you think i should repaint the tank on this truck? I am thinking of using it for a milk collection vehicle on my farm. It started out as a wrecker for Tractor Trailers, I removed that back added an N scale tanker, wheel wells and taillight bar. Should it be white or silver? I fell it looks it looks too fake with the color scheme now, and for my intent it looks more like a gas hauler, than a milk hauler.


----------



## tjcruiser

Mit,

I'm no trucker, but the wheel placement looks wrong to me. I would think that the main wheels under the tank would be located much further aft (rear) on the frame. The red cab/frame color looks fine. Tank, too, though if you consider repainted the tank, maybe silver, grey, or dark green?

Nice job on the corn crib and house ... it's fun to see all-custom stuff.

TJ


----------



## Mit

I think your right on the wheels on the truck too, but the tanker was a little longer than i had hoped, maybe i can make it a tad smaller using a CO2 cartridge "welded" together? Maybe then add a few "compartment" lids while i am at it.


----------



## Reckers

Your stuff looks real good, Mit! TJ is right about the trailer's wheels, though. That double-axle arrangement is called a tandem: it goes almost at the end of your trailer. Think of the tank as a bridge: it rests on the trailer's tandems at one end, and your truck's rear axle at the other end, balancing the load between them. I love the custom stuff! If you can find some soda straws or dowel, you can mount tubes on the sides, just above the fenders---they hold the hoses for your tanker.


----------



## Mit

Nice idea reckers! Never even thought about the hoses! I'll have to figure a way to shorten the tank, since a can't move the axles back. But you know me i'll "get er done".


----------



## tooter

What's on my work bench now?

*LOG BUGGIES!*


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice! I'd be poking around the yard and woods with my pruners in hand, lookin' to fill those puppies. Didn't you say you have a big forest across the street?

TJ


----------



## tooter

Yup... almost all Oaks in the State Park, with some wild Walnuts.

Just two more buggies to build and then they all get logged.


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Just two more buggies to build and then they all get logged.


Sweet work, I have two pair I bought at a train show, my kids supply the loads...


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Stop the presses! Are you telling me these are pictures of a MODEL ?!?!? That's INSANE! It looks so real ... everything ... trucks, rail, gravel, road ...

Please tell me I'm wrong. Otherwise, we'll all have to call the looney-farm for you. That's just unbelievable.

Straighten me out here ... real, model, or Photoshop?

TJ


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Sweet work, I have two pair I bought at a train show, my kids supply the loads...


I always liked those starkly realistic photos, shay. They inspired me to get some log buggies too. By the way, is your vehicle roadbed by any chance made out of asphalt shingles or rolled roofing material? It looks terrific! 


Greg


----------



## shaygetz

Reserve your room, TJ...that's my model work, no camera tricks, just natural lighing...now, if you will excuse me, I need my beloved to shrink my ego a bit.

Yes, Greg, I use asphalt shingles turned face down, the crossings are Campbells RR ties carved to grade level, stained and bolt holes peirced with a pencil...
































...a bit of weathering with chalks, markings made with Elmer's paint pens then a coat of clear flat.  The rest is typical bonded ballast, I do tint the glue solution with nutmeg brown craft paint to tone down the ballast, but that's about it...

I was momentarily kicked out of a photo contest because the presiding judge thought my entry was of a real caboose and not a model


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

I'm speechless ...

I humbly bow before thee, o' artistic master. Lead us to your enchanted kingdom, and we will follow.

(Tell your better half that it's OK to gloat just a bit ... this one's on me!)

Oh ... and BTW ... I saw "our" little KFC mentioned on your blog ... nice! :thumbsup: I do hope you can follow through with cleanup and new decals. Your happy home for this puts a smile on my face.

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey shay... is that some hand laid narrow gauge on the left of your pic? Do you have any pics of what you run on that track?


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks for the kind words TJ, I do appreciate them.

Choo-choo, I use that to pose HOn30 equipment that I've built, as well a pose N scale equipment I have...


----------



## Reckers

Arrrrgghhhh....I'm at work and all I can see is lil squares with red "X"s!


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


>


That little logger is so cool, shay... love the spark arrestor. :thumbsup:

That's the old fashioned narrow gauge "look" I'm aiming for... except on HO track.


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo choo ..

Step 1 ... grab Windex bottle.

Step 2 ... grab paper towel.

Step 3 ... spray Windex on computer screen.

Step 4 ... use towel to wipe drool off of screen.


(Right?)

TJ


----------



## tooter

oh yeah!... 

Speaking of drool... I found this *really cool* site of small layouts from all over the world...

http://www.carendt.us/index.html

It's a *treasure chest* of the most cleverly, novel, and inventive ideas I've ever seen...

...so I've been looking at every single one for inspiration!


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> That little logger is so cool, shay... love the spark arrestor. :thumbsup:
> 
> That's the old fashioned narrow gauge "look" I'm aiming for... except on HO track.


Thanks, it's built on an Atlas 0-6-0 saddletank loco mec, using most of the shell from the cab forward. The 'boose was built from sheet styrene onto an N scale passenger car truck.


----------



## Reckers

Absolutely gorgeous work, Shay. You have reason to be proud of yourself.


----------



## tooter

Latest thing on my work bench is the first logged buggy... 










It's totally politically incorrect as the logs are "old growth".


----------



## bradimous1

can you explain what you mean by "old growth"... not to gross you out, but when I think of old growth I think of the... never mind, I'll spare you the details... jk


----------



## tooter

I'm bashing a makeshift electric loco out of an old roundhouse box cab diesel by stripping the roof and putting a pantograph on it... 










Anyone have an idea of what I could use for insulators?


----------



## tooter

Just finished the last set of log buggies...


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> oh yeah!...
> 
> Speaking of drool... I found this *really cool* site of small layouts from all over the world...
> 
> http://www.carendt.us/index.html
> 
> It's a *treasure chest* of the most cleverly, novel, and inventive ideas I've ever seen...
> 
> ...so I've been looking at every single one for inspiration!



Nice link, thanks:thumbsup:

You know......you......got to go about finding you a spot for a layout.
You don't have one yet do you?


----------



## TeleFragger

all i can say to ALL of you is WOW.... nice work.. i have an idea in my mind... hopefully time and effort will get it going... im not going to go for the gusto and do real scenery... im just gonna gear up to do a L layout with 3 or more sets of trains running to entertain myself and my kids... and integrate in a slot car track....


----------



## bradimous1

Here is a project that I will be working on while the table is being built. One of my good friends owns a moving company and I am planning on putting the moving company on my layout. Now he doesn't really use trains, but I got this little guy that I am going to paint and put his logo on... SW1000 Switcher










just need to figure out a paint scheme and would like to get some decals that fit this, but haven't had any luck locating any as of yet. Then I will be making my own decal with his logo and slapping it one the side.


----------



## tooter

What a beautifully detailed shell:thumbsup:... 

...is that brass?


----------



## bradimous1

choo choo said:


> What a beautifully detailed shell:thumbsup:...
> 
> ...is that brass?


no... its actually plastic... got for $8 including shipping on ebay... just took it apart as the cab comes off and the windows come out... about to try to get an airbrush kit from ebay and going to be painting it orange and black... figure the airbrush kit could come in handy for doing some weathering on my trains... although, I am a little nervous about it as I am just starting out.


----------



## tooter

Must have been the shine of the flash making the metallic appearance. What a nice shell for 8 bucks. I think those switchers have one of the most pleasing profiles because of the old fashioned cab.


----------



## bradimous1

I agree completely about switchers... I have been searching up and down for a different one that is amazing... we'll see if I can find it.


----------



## tooter

I only have little switchers...



























...they're my favorite kind of engine.


----------



## tooter

Found these old six wheel trucks on ebay for $2 each and made a set of heavy duty log buggies out of them...


----------



## tooter

The latest assembly and painting projects to come off the workbench are 3 old Roundhouse shorty 30' flat car kits...



















...got all three for $20.


----------



## tooter

Assembled a 25 year old Walthers Brownhoist crane kit today... 










The small short old fashioned 25 ton crane is a good size that fits in nicely with the rest of the rolling stock. It had horn hook couplers on it, but as usual the Kadee #148's popped right in. I sandblasted the trucks and the base for a metallic look. Still don't have a layout yet... but I'm sure having lots of fun with the old kits off ebay.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Great looking crane. At 25 years old, I'm amazed that the kit was fully intact, with no missing pieces. Nice build job!

TJ


----------



## tooter

It's a nice little crane for $12 ... and the first Walthers build. My favorites are the cheap old Roundhouse kits from the 60's and 70's. Got about a dozen of them. 

There's actually not much to go wrong when the parts are in sealed plastic bags and the box is intact. Sellers generally don't want any buyer problems and tend to be diligent in accurately describing their items. 

You can usually tell the potential dubious sellers to avoid where they keep repeatedly making a point that they "know nothing" about trains, or have very poor pictures, or use HUGE fonts with lots of disclaimers, or have phony folksy loud lines of bullcrap like:

"HOWDY FOLKS! GOT ONE GOOD LOOKING CAR KIT HERE!"

(that's an actual quote!:laugh: )

Greg


----------



## bradimous1

that crane is awesome!!!!

below is my first attempt at airbrushing... not very successful at all I would say. not sure if I put too much thinner in the paint or what grrrrrrrr


















sorry about the size of the pics... but I wanted to show the detail so you could all see how bad I am at this


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Brad,

OMG ... I burst out laughing! Sorry, but that's pretty horrendous! 

(Not that I could do any better, mind you ...)

TJ


----------



## stationmaster

Holy sh........!!!! What did you use to paint that engine? Muddy water? No, not muddy water, you'd have gotten better coverage than that using it. I'd say paint thinned too much and too high of pressure on the air brush. Definitely not enough pigment or bonding agent...

Do yourself a favor. Get a piece of wood, or plastic, and practice with the mix ratios and pressure settings. Saves a lot of car bodies........

That switcher looks like it went through one of those Kallyphorny mudslides. I'd leave it the way it is and tell everyone you accomplished the look of an engine that did just that, went through a Kallyphorny mudslide. They will never know the difference.

Bob


----------



## tooter

Hey Brad,  

That's how to learn... just do it and see what happens. You can always Easy Off the shell and start again. The sides of the cab actually look pretty good because there aren't any splatters.

Greg


----------



## stationmaster

Why mess with the fumes of Easy Off? It's not recyclable like 91% Isopropyl alcohol or brake fluid.... I understand that it works, but be kind to yourself and your pocketbook.

Bob


----------



## bradimous1

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> OMG ... I burst out laughing! Sorry, but that's pretty horrendous!
> 
> (Not that I could do any better, mind you ...)
> 
> TJ


I knew you would enjoy that... which is why I posted it.


----------



## bradimous1

stationmaster said:


> Holy sh........!!!! What did you use to paint that engine? Muddy water? No, not muddy water, you'd have gotten better coverage than that using it. I'd say paint thinned too much and too high of pressure on the air brush. Definitely not enough pigment or bonding agent...
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Get a piece of wood, or plastic, and practice with the mix ratios and pressure settings. Saves a lot of car bodies........
> 
> That switcher looks like it went through one of those Kallyphorny mudslides. I'd leave it the way it is and tell everyone you accomplished the look of an engine that did just that, went through a Kallyphorny mudslide. They will never know the difference.
> 
> Bob


the body cost me next to nothing... so I was just using this to practice... if it turned out well, great for me... if not, then I can show how much I progressed on my next one


----------



## tooter

I was going to install a pantograph on the box cab, but decided to make the little EMD40 into a eloc instead. So I yanked off the exhaust pipes and used hollow Tichy catenary insulators to isolate the pantograph from the cab and connected each side with some 20 ga. copper wire...


----------



## stationmaster

I STILL can't see my workbench. To make matters worse, I just tossed a bunch of cars and a couple more engines on it for good measure.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Nice work, Choo...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Brad, I like any man who can poke fun at himself.


----------



## Stillakid

*You Go, Brad!*

Brad, I'm waiting to see how you make out with the airbrushing. I to chicken to try it:laugh::laugh:
Keep us posted, and make sure you keep track of all the "Do's & Don'ts!" so you can teach me

Jim


----------



## bradimous1

Stillakid said:


> Brad, I'm waiting to see how you make out with the airbrushing. I to chicken to try it:laugh::laugh:
> Keep us posted, and make sure you keep track of all the "Do's & Don'ts!" so you can teach me
> 
> Jim


things have not gone well since... I am blaming the compressor and getting a new one... they aren't the cheapest, but to be honest, it is less than taking my wife out to dinner once... so I think that I will justify it in my mind by not taking her out one night. can't wait until I tell her this one


----------



## tjcruiser

bradimous1 said:


> ... not taking her out one night. can't wait until I tell her this one


Good luck with THAT! :laugh::thumbsdown::laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

bradimous1 said:


> so I think that I will justify it in my mind by not taking her out one night. can't wait until I tell her this one


That'll go over well....


----------



## tooter

I'm just putting on the finishing touches to this old Roundhouse Shorty 30' Tank Car kit I got off ebay for $8... 










The tank and trucks were sandblasted for a metallic look.


----------



## Stillakid

Greg,
Mighty fine work!
Who sells kits in S scale?

Jim


----------



## tooter

I don't know, as I've never actually looked for any. 

A lot of factors were considered before choosing to model HO. One of the main ones is bang for the buck. It's so much fun to be able to get cheap old plastic Roundhouse 1970's kits off ebay to practice my limited skills.

Just got this old Roundhouse work car for $8...










...and am going to make a tank car and a work caboose out of it using small flat cars.


----------



## shaygetz

Just got this cleaned up and running last week...a Bachmann U-boat in N&W bicentennial paint, from the late '70s...


----------



## tjcruiser

It's the GHOST of tank cars and cabooses past ...


----------



## tooter

Yeah, it's got that friendly Casper look...:laugh:

Whenever I acquire rolling stock, color, numbers and road marques are irrelevant as I remove all of the script with brake fluid and then shoot 'em any color I like.


----------



## tooter

Next on the workbench is this 50+ year old all metal Walthers #527 Pacific Electric streetcar shell I got for $13 on ebay...



















It's *super* heavy... just under a *half pound*!  The pantograph is in great shape and was wired for catenary operation. It's going to the shop to get the flashings all cleaned up, stripped, and repainted. I'm going to see if will fit onto my Tyco streetcar's powered chassis. I'll post an after shot when it's done.


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...I'll bet it's all but a drop in fit...:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

It mounts totally different, but I'll come up with something. 

Stripped off the paint (2 coats) and am picking out the last of it from the window frames. It was originally yellow and green. I ground off the solder joints with a Dremel and squared up all the parts' joining surfaces and am epoxying everything back together. The roof had been soldered on crooked when it was first assembled. I use a 1/2" thick plate glass work surface and machined metal blocks as true surface guides. Just put a piece of sandpaper on the glass and scoot the parts around on it until they're so true they squeak. 

Taking the thick coats of paint off revealed all the rivets, and you can see how the pantograph mount is electrically isolated from the frame. The shell is quite nicely detailed...


----------



## Reckers

Choo choo, I've never dealt with models of electric engines: your comments about the electrically-isolated pantograph mount and catenary operation perplexed me. Do those engines actually get their power from overhead wires? I'd always assumed they got theirs from the track like other model trains and the overhead stuff was just for show. Which is it?


----------



## stationmaster

Reckers, there are many conversions done to accommodate realism using overhead catenaries. Most that come to mind are those modelers that model using the GG1, among others, along the electrified eastern corridor. 

If I recall the location correctly, there was a club in Cincinnati, maybe Columbus, Ohio, that modeled street cars with live overhead power. I was able to see it many years, 25+, ago while visiting a friend. He was a member of the club and took me for a visit and operating session. Quite neat. Made for interesting operation as service layout and the street car system were two completely different operations on a single layout. 

From my understanding the overhead was "powered" though I don't know if it was the positive of negative, the rails being the opposite, thus providing the circuit to operate the motor. 

I would think the project to be a much easier one using plastic bodied cars.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

Bob, that really impresses me. I just assumed they were all conventionally-powered replicas. I would think stringing all that overhead wire would be a real challenge---trying to deal with the stresses on both the wire and the poles supporting it would be a real challenge.


----------



## stationmaster

Reckers, I consider myself a pretty fair modeler. I've kitbashed more cars, engines, and structures than I care to count. That is one project that I think would be beyond my scope of talent......let alone patience.

Bob


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> Bob, that really impresses me. I just assumed they were all conventionally-powered replicas. I would think stringing all that overhead wire would be a real challenge---trying to deal with the stresses on both the wire and the poles supporting it would be a real challenge.


The internal wiring is simple. One of the motor wires just goes up to the top. The external catanary wiring can be quite complex and elaborate. 

This kind of pantograph can't do switchtracks...









...because the little grooved top wheel can only engage a single unbranched wire. So it's only good for a circle layout.

But this kind can...










...because it is able to slide across multiple branched wires without losing contact. On a trolley only layout, you can wire both sides of the track the same and the other leg is catanary only. Set up this way you can do all sorts of reverse loops with no other modifications. 

I'm *certain* I'll *never* build a catanary system!


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> Choo choo, I've never dealt with models of electric engines: your comments about the electrically-isolated pantograph mount and catenary operation perplexed me. Do those engines actually get their power from overhead wires? I'd always assumed they got theirs from the track like other model trains and the overhead stuff was just for show. Which is it?


I'm pretty sure that most are just for looks, but the really hardcore european electric loco guys do it for real. There are elaborate complex systems of poles, supports, tension wires, and insulators to meet the needs of any track configuration. 

The *real* nightmare is a catenary *switchyard*!

Catenary module


----------



## Reckers

Anybody who does the real thing for those electrics has my respect, even the single-line jobs. That whole thing sounds like a nightmare. *L* Definitely not something that would go well with having a cat or small children!


----------



## tjcruiser

Just catching up on this thread. Thanks to all above for the interesting discussion re: catenary modeling ... I had no idea some modelers were getting their power from the catenary, either. Put me in Reckers' "Wow ... I didn't know that" boat!

TJ


----------



## tooter

If you think cataneries are complex... you should see what the Brit modellers do! 

I spend most of my free time reading their narrow gauge forums because that's the more whimsical style of layout I want to do. 

It's a completely different modelling genre on the "other side of the pond" that they have raised to a high art. There are lots of narrow gauge competitive exhibitions where the most attendee voted entries win awards. The shows have a completely different mindset also. Many entries have external controls specifically designed for the obeserver to actively participate in operating the layout.

In stark contrast to their tradition of classical finesse, the very first train show I ever went to here (the "Big Train Show" in Ontario) was a complete *DUD*.


----------



## tooter

Got the little trolley shell cleaned and painted. 

Before...










...and after...










When it's all cured, I'll see about getting it properly mounted onto a powered truck.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Trolley looks GREAT. Hope you can find a truck that fits OK.

Re: the Brits ... they are obsessive with trains over there ... in a good way, for sure. Thousands of people whose favorite pasttime is "trainspotting" ... standing at stations trying to spot individual trains, seeing if they're 30-seconds ahead / behind schedule, cross-indexing the number of cars, etc. A bit crazy, but who am I to judge?!?

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Very sharp, Choo Choo!


----------



## Stillakid

Very nice!!!

Airbrush?


----------



## Reckers

stationmaster said:


> Reckers, I consider myself a pretty fair modeler. I've kitbashed more cars, engines, and structures than I care to count. That is one project that I think would be beyond my scope of talent......let alone patience.
> 
> Bob


Bob, care to share some pics of your work? You have so many irons in the fire, it's beyond me how you can find time for all that.


----------



## tooter

Stillakid said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Airbrush?


Nope... just cheap rattlecan paint. 

I heat up the can over a stove burner until it's warm to the touch. This thins the paint viscosity and bumps up the can pressure which makes the paint flow on nicely and self-levels before setting up so that the casting details don't get obscured. 

I also completely sandblasted the shell. It makes the paint stick like crazy glue. Applying high gloss paint over a sandblasted surface gives a really neat old fashioned low reflective appearance, but without the flat paint look.

Greg


----------



## Stillakid

Thanks Greg!
Do me a favor, check the post "What is this?" here in HO, please!


----------



## tooter

The work train is coming along nicely... 










The tank off the white work caboose fits perfectly onto the flat car, so I got another work caboose to have two of them. They work super as removeable loads to add variety. Haven't figured out what to do with the half caboose cabs yet, but something will come up.


----------



## tjcruiser

The White Ghost has been reincarnated! Excellent!


----------



## stationmaster

Reckers said:


> Bob, care to share some pics of your work? You have so many irons in the fire, it's beyond me how you can find time for all that.


Not so many irons at the moment. Been kinda quiet around here for the past month actually, other than getting the boats ready for the season.

If someone could cough up a couple of P2K E-unit powered chassis, I could finish two projects sitting beside me.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

The boat sounds nice---you need to get out on the lake and catch a sturgeon: invite all of us over for a prehistoric fish-fry.


----------



## stationmaster

Boat(s), Reckers, Boat(s). From what I understand, the only good eating from a sturgeon is the eggs. 

Bob


----------



## Reckers

*grins* I wanted to see you try to clean one!


----------



## tankist

huh? what do you mean? when properly smoked these fishees are awesome with beer


ADD:
to answer the topic question "whats on your workbench" is "mess", still mess...


----------



## tooter

Made up a cool twin tank car... 


















My intention is to have a wide variety of easily removeable loads so that the same generic rolling stock can be used tor multiple purposes.

Chopped the roof on one of the work caboose cabs to make a transfer caboose...



















Gonna come up with some railings so nobody falls off.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

I see you've gone high-tech with the white photo backdrops. Nice pics, but I'm bummed ... I can't see all the other goodies on your table top anymore ... 

TJ


----------



## tooter

It's actually pretty low tech, tj... 

I just plunk a track on some pieces of printer paper on my desk and bend them up against the monitor for an instant photo backdrop. It works pretty good in that I can set up a photo shoot in a matter of seconds and then take everything down and go right back to work. 

Wait 'till you see the little ditty I'm coming up with next... 

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

Nice work Greg...:thumbsup:

I'm working on a relatively uncommon dual motor Matua/TYCO F unit...










...I got it with a bunch of other stuff in this box lot at a club open house Saturday...


----------



## tooter

Wow... what a treasure trove of kitbashing materials! Bet that Mantua pulls like crazy with two motors.:thumbsup:

This is the little ditty I've been working on... a mini transfer caboose.



















Still need to finish off the seam and paint the bottom to match, but it's just about done. It's suprizing how much I've been enjoying kitbashing even though I'm just a beginner and don't even have a layout.


----------



## tooter

Finished painting the little flat car... 










It's 22 scale feet long. Same as an old time ore hopper...


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Shay,

Like a lot of old Tyco guys, I have "that same" Sante Fe loco, but with one engine. I didn't know a 2-engine model existed. Was that really produced by Tyco, or did someone do a custom-job and install the 2nd motor as a one-off?

Greg -- Nice railings! Just simple brass rod ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## stationmaster

shaygetz, is that the loco with the twin powered trucks? I think I've got one a 'dem in a box somewhere around. Nice units. My body may not be original though, as it is chrome as I recall, like the Model Power engine, and not the silver as yours.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Yes, Bob and TJ, it is factory original and fairly hard to find as they weren't very successful. Irv Athearn simply put out a better product for less money at the time and Mantua/TYCO had to cave.

Now, you could buy motor kits off the shelf to modify a single motored one but you still had a poor running loco for even more money than the other. 

I plan on a good clean and lube and hope it'll run well enough for a Christmas hauler. I also have one of their single motored ones in Pennsy paint...


----------



## stationmaster

Mine doesn't run badly as I recall. A bit temperamental as to dirty track and not as powerful as most similar units, including Athearn. Still I think it was an innovative idea.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the info, guys!

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Man I finally got some track, its old and a pain but I got to run and fiddle with all of it. The one in the picture is one I got off e-bay its old but I cleaned and lubed and it runs great. The cabs are in great shape.
I won't start anything like a lay out yet it looks like I will be moving soon to OK to help my dad in his remaining years. but when I get settled back there I will start one.
Looking at what you guys do is awesome and I can't wait to try my hand at it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Rocky,

Many congrats! There's nothing in the world that beats the thrill of getting that train to run around a loop of track for the very first time. Well ... except the 2nd time ... and the 3rd time ... and the ...

Looking forward too seeing your progress on horizons ahead!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster

Yeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaawwww!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## tooter

Hey Rocky, 

Cool... *carpet trains*. I don't have a layout yet either, so I'm doing the same as you. Nice set of modelling tools! :thumbsup: 

I'm in the same stage as you are right now, too. Helping my Mom who we have living with us. It's a matter of life determining the priorities. After you attend to your responsibilities, there's *always* some time for trains.

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Somebody needs an avatar logo ...


----------



## Reckers

choo choo said:


> Hey Rocky,
> 
> Cool... *carpet trains*. I don't have a layout yet either, so I'm doing the same as you. Nice set of modelling tools! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm in the same stage as you are right now, too. Helping my Mom who we have living with us. It's a matter of life determining the priorities. After you attend to your responsibilities, there's *always* some time for trains.
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Greg


Greg,

That part about taking care of your mom caught my eye---I couldn't agree with you more. You take care of family first and then find time for fun. You've got your values in the right place!


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> Greg,
> 
> That part about taking care of your mom caught my eye---I couldn't agree with you more. You take care of family first and then find time for fun. You've got your values in the right place!


It can be fun taking care of the family when you combine it with modelling.  I built my mom a tiny model home to live in, so she could be safe with us and yet have her own space...




























It has everything a big house has except space. Fully insulated, drywalled, tile floors, hot water, refrigerator, stove, toilet, bath vent fan, shower, bath ceiling heat, sink, remote thermostat general heat... even a skylight. 

The whole project cost only 15K, and is *infinitely* cheaper than a convalescent home. She's all moved in and happy as a clam. 

I believe that tiny homes will be the wave of the future.


----------



## Reckers

Nice work! I could have used something like that for my ex-wife. Can you get those with bars on the doors?


----------



## Rocky Mountian

choo choo said:


> Hey Rocky,
> 
> Cool... *carpet trains*. I don't have a layout yet either, so I'm doing the same as you. Nice set of modelling tools! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm in the same stage as you are right now, too. Helping my Mom who we have living with us. It's a matter of life determining the priorities. After you attend to your responsibilities, there's *always* some time for trains.
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Greg


Yep Dad first than trains, I brought him to his house and showed him his trains running he was real happy I got the steamer going.

Nice house for your mom. You think about all the things they did for us it don't hert to return the favor and in my book thats what it all about help be as happy as I can for the time he has left.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Early farthers day from the wife. I told her I wasn't her dad and she said than why do I ask me(who's my daddy)sometimes.


Well I just took the gift and said thanks its awesome!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Nice kit.:thumbsup:
A magnetic dish?
A magnetic expandable pickup pencil?

Whats the piece with the green end, by the magnifying glass? 

Nice kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Looks like it might be some part of an eyeglass screwdriver kit, Ed... 

Exactos are cool. I have a really old used kit like that except it's in a beat up wooden box which I got in a yard sale 30 years ago. Use them all the time.

Rocky... you'll make good use of that kit as everything in it looks practical and useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky Mountian

big ed said:


> Nice kit.:thumbsup:
> A magnetic dish?
> A magnetic expandable pickup pencil?
> 
> Whats the piece with the green end, by the magnifying glass?
> 
> Nice kit.:thumbsup:


 They are tweezers or minitenaza :laugh:

There was a blue cloud coming from the room about needing smaller tools and just like magic she handed them to me. They are very handy.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

choo choo said:


> Looks like it might be some part of an eyeglass screwdriver kit, Ed...
> 
> Exactos are cool. I have a really old used kit like that except it's in a beat up wooden box which I got in a yard sale 30 years ago. Use them all the time.
> 
> Rocky... you'll make good use of that kit as everything in it looks practical and useful. :thumbsup:


 You can't have to many tools :laugh::laugh: Kind'a like trains

I thought I could see good close up but I think the magnifying glass or lupa will help alot:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I got most of what you got in the package, but I bought them separately.
She's got a good eye for tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky Mountian

She's a tile setter and she makes me help her from time to time:laugh::laugh:

I might add she also has a good under standing now things work mechanically, very heplfull when her hubby stuck with a problem and she says ( why don't you do it like this) after the steam disperses I find she's rightand thank her


----------



## tooter

I know you have a good woman, Rocky... 

...because my wife is an excellent stone mason.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

choo choo said:


> I know you have a good woman, Rocky...
> 
> ...because my wife is an excellent stone mason.


 Do you have to go and help from time to time  Like right now:laugh:


----------



## tooter

Rocky Mountian said:


> Do you have to go and help from time to time  Like right now:laugh:


We have a division of labor... 
I procure the raw materials, 
and my wife assembles them.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

choo choo said:


> We have a division of labor...
> I procure the raw materials,
> and my wife assembles them.


All I know is that tile, stone, brick, cinderblock is all hard work:laugh:
I can say though, the beer good after a hard day


----------



## tooter

I enjoy modelling to relax after a hard day. Right now I've been working on a little six wheeled flat car...


----------



## Rocky Mountian

That to for sure and the time go by quick. I stoped around 11 last night.
My brother had this sunset 2-8-0 I put it on the track to see if if ran, it tried but Its getting power intermently so I dove in. I will put some pictures later as I have some questions.
Choo Choo this thing had the littlest screws holding the cab on,and like you said that tool kit will be of good use its priceless right now!
Great job with those cars!
I see what everyone's doing, Its endless and mind blowing I realy had no idea what was going on in the MR.
This formum is great too its eye opening not mention what its doing to my brain:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rocky Mountian

This picks up its power through the tender positive and the ground through the frame. It has insulating washers where the positive wire hooks to the tongue and the tender couples.







The front trucks had paint on them. I removed the paint, well that was a direct short so I will repaint the wheels.
I can't see how this grounds to the negitive side of the track only? 
Maybe someone can help me understand it.
Ahh with my trustie omh meter I figgered it out maybe. It pickes up the pos on the r side of tender and neg on the left side of the engine so I think I need to make sure that good contact is made on both pos and neg right??
Posting is like talking yourself through the problem:laugh: make you think deeper about how it works great tool


----------



## tjcruiser

Ha ha ...

I did a little service work on a Mehano steamer and tender some months back. One of the pickups was in the tender, like you describe above. I had to fix a shorted-out wire in the tender, and I removed the wheels and axles in the process.

Well, stupid me ... when I removed the wheels, I forgot to mark / index which way they went. I put them back randomly. And the train absolutely wouldn't budge and inch. What was wrong? I scratched my head for quite a while.

Well, it finally hit me ... polariy ... The left and right wheels on each axle are isolated from each other, with only one connected (electrically) to the axle itself for the power lead pickup. When I randomly/stupidly installed the wheels, I inadvertenly flip-flopped one of the wheelsets, such that I was feeding positive and negative into the same power lead pickup. Dohhh!

One step forward ... eight steps back ... or something like that!

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian

tjcruiser said:


> Ha ha ...
> 
> I did a little service work on a Mehano steamer and tender some months back. One of the pickups was in the tender, like you describe above. I had to fix a shorted-out wire in the tender, and I removed the wheels and axles in the process.
> 
> Well, stupid me ... when I removed the wheels, I forgot to mark / index which way they went. I put them back randomly. And the train absolutely wouldn't budge and inch. What was wrong? I scratched my head for quite a while.
> 
> Well, it finally hit me ... polariy ... The left and right wheels on each axle are isolated from each other, with only one connected (electrically) to the axle itself for the power lead pickup. When I randomly/stupidly installed the wheels, I inadvertenly flip-flopped one of the wheelsets, such that I was feeding positive and negative into the same power lead pickup. Dohhh!
> 
> One step forward ... eight steps back ... or something like that!
> 
> TJ


No kidding, It keeps you thinking!
This sunset is so fragile compared to the athern's.


----------



## shaygetz

Rocky Mountian said:


> The front trucks had paint on them. I removed the paint, well that was a direct short so I will repaint the wheels.
> I can't see how this grounds to the negitive side of the track only?
> Maybe someone can help me understand it.


Chances are, during its life the pilot truck wheels were removed and replaced in the wrong direction. By placing the insulated wheel on the other side, you will have gained a pickup point and removed a short. Most insulated wheels will carefully twist off---if it doesn't do it relatively easy, don't force it. Brass was built for collectors back then, 90% never saw a rail in their life, it took a lot of tinkering to get them to run well and then of course...gasp...they were considered ruined.


----------



## stationmaster

shaygetz, I have an old brass engine, a 2-8-2, whose manufacturer is unknown(I can't find any markings that would tell me who made it) from the late 1940's maybe early 1950's(definitely Japanese though), that just would not track, even on Code 100. Dad took it to work and turned down the wheels to conform to RP25 standards. I thank Dad and Lee Ioccoca for the work. It's now one of the mainstays on the line. One powerful locomotive. I also repowered and regeared the unit as it just seemed to be grossly underpowered and balky with parts from NWSL. It's a HOSS now!!!!! Even added DCC!!!!

I think the "purists" might cringe at the job that was done. Who cares?

Bob


----------



## Rocky Mountian

shaygetz said:


> Chances are, during its life the pilot truck wheels were removed and replaced in the wrong direction. By placing the insulated wheel on the other side, you will have gained a pickup point and removed a short. Most insulated wheels will carefully twist off---if it doesn't do it relatively easy, don't force it. Brass was built for collectors back then, 90% never saw a rail in their life, it took a lot of tinkering to get them to run well and then of course...gasp...they were considered ruined.


 I just checked that out and thats what has happened and I think the wheels were painted to try and solve the problem.

Shay,
Thanks I haven't tried to put on the track yet today but will switch those wheels and clean it up better and give it another try.
I have never been a collector of anything, if I can't drive it, ride it, or play with it, it's no use to me.


----------



## shaygetz

Rocky Mountian said:


> I have never been a collector of anything, if I can't drive it, ride it, or play with it, it's no use to me.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ain't worth doodly squat iffen you cain't run it...


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> I think the "purists" might cringe at the job that was done. Who cares?
> 
> Bob


Sweet...would like to see a pic...:thumbsup:

Many years ago, PFM put out a locomotive that the Korean manufacturer had accidentally put a 1.5v motor into, instead of a normal 16v motor. When a recall went out, less than 10% of the buyers took advantage of the remotor, to the others, it just made it all the more collectible.


----------



## jbsmith966

Eventually I am going to get around to putting the decals on my gold ribbon buildings from Walthers.
The last time i put a decal on anything i was about 14, i am 42 now and got some re-learning to do.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

This what I did today. I played and played and fixed and played and..............


----------



## Rocky Mountian

I got that 280 going thanks again Shay. I filped the front guide wheels over and that took care of the short but I still had no power to the motor. I kept messing with it and took truck off the front of the tender and removed the paint than reassembled TJ had said earlier about getting back the right way so I checked with the omh to make sure. I was just about ready to put it up if I had more problems but that fixed it.
Than I swaped couplers around so I could use all the or most the cars that were in that toy train box. It was play time for awhile. 
Those two in the middle if you cock your head to the right the motors ran but the trucks on the longer one just would not turn I lube and worked them back and forth and they freed up. It's a bauhmann I couldn't find away to take the trucks apart. The NH 3552 Need cleaning and lube and I put a drive shaft in made it out of over flow tube for a motorcycle carb it was to stiff so I cut a v all the way around it so it would flex more that worked. I don't know the make of it but it hauls. Here's some more pictures.


----------



## tooter

Just made a shorty work caboose on my workbench... 










Haven't figured out how to fill in the seam on the shortened cab. Can anyone share their tips on how to do it?


----------



## shaygetz

Nice work...

Two tricks us old fogies use...

---Cut along the rivet strip if possible, it's easier to hide a seam along that.

---Use a good liquid solvent type cement, once applied, give the joint a squeeze...it'll ooze out slightly, then just clean it up with a knife and fine sandpaper once it hardens.


----------



## stationmaster

Another trick that works with cars and cabooses is to make your end cut such that you actually cut the end of the car out rather than cutting it off using the side. The end then just slips inside of the car rather than have a joint on the sides.

Bob


----------



## modeltrainhead

my weathering project


----------



## Big Ed

modeltrainhead said:


> my weathering project




Looks good Kyle!:laugh:


:ttiwwop:


----------



## radfan

big ed said:


> Looks good Kyle!:laugh:
> 
> 
> :ttiwwop:


Now where did I hear that from? lol


----------



## Big Ed

radfan said:


> Now where did I hear that from? lol


He Lives!

How ya doing Jim? Long time ,no see or hear! Hope all is well over there cross the big "Pond"


----------



## Mit

Just got bored and finished "remodeling" this 1:100 scale hot wheels truck to use at the back of my farm layout. Thought i would share a few photos It used to be a "Midnight Express" Tractor trailer, the trailer is being modified into a house trailer, still have a few roof pcs to make to finish the trailer up.


----------



## Komodo

foam tunnel from scratch!


----------



## tooter

A little shorty gondola hot off the work bench... 




























It gets a paint job tomorrow.


----------



## Stillakid

Nice job, choo-choo! "Shorty", looks great and fits right in!


----------



## tooter

Cleaned up the seam, and rolled the little gondola into the paint shop...




















...and put it into service with a nice load of ore. 









I get old cheap used cars off ebay and use them for kitbashing practice, and am getting better at making a clean seam. This little guy only cost $7.75 including shipping.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

EXCELLENT work on your end, as always!

I towed my kids around a couple of amusement parks over the past several days ... well, they towed ME, really. Most of the rides had one of those "you have to be taller than THIS" posts at the entrance. That -- and your latest creation above -- gets me thinking ...

I think that you need to create a little length jig on your end ... anything that's too long DOESN'T get to ride on the Choo Choo Central layout ... only little guys get to join in the fun! You'd get a HUGE thumbs up from my 5-year-old on that one, too ... he had to sit out a few rides at the amusement parks 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Yes, tj... there actually *is* a method to this madness. 

I'm planning my layout with 10 inch radius curves and #2 wye turnouts, so *all* the engines and rolling stock are gonna be *really* short...










It's so much fun... everything I look at becomes potential raw material for turning into "shorties". 

Greg


----------



## tooter

Just finished another shorty gondola mining car... 










The cut was offset towards one of the double ribs so that the center row of rivets would remain intact. It was originally 50 scale feet now shortened to 25 scale feet. The seam on this one is clean enough not to need repainting, and the lettering worked out fine by making each half one panel longer.


----------



## Stillakid

*Nice Work!*

Greg, every time I see one of your "Modifications", I'm struck by all the interesting possibilities your layout will have. Never had HO, but the "Realism" of layouts you guys have is ,"mind boggling!"

I'm thinking that the shortened wheel bases you've created, throw out all the conventional thinking in regards to curves, and will allow you to be creative to the Nth degree

How Fun!!!:thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## tooter

Space is going to be the limiting factor on my layout, so I'm going small... really small... 

Looking at track plans you can see that the biggest obstacle to making a layout small is turn radius, and what dictates turn radius is the length of engines and rolling stock. So the way to overcome that is to have short wheelbases which can easily negotiate very tight curves. Here's a 10 inch radius...










This is where my inspiration comes from... Carl Arendt's "Small Layout Scrapbook". This is a small layout from 1948...










...and one from 1957...










...and another real oldie...










So this is the kind of layout I'm intending to build... and shorty engines and rolling stock is the way to make it possible.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

What tool(s) / method do you use to cut the original car bodies in half and get such a straight / clean edge? Key us in on a good tip or two ...

Also, when you glue the two remaining halves together, is it just a butt joint, or do you lap a reinforcement piece across the joint on the back (inside) face?

TJ


----------



## tooter

I'll tell you ALL of my tips, tj. 

They're actually pretty simple and direct.

The cutting is done with just a standard 12 inch 32tpi hacksaw blade inserted into a small lightweight all alloy Stanley #15-809 handle. It's *way* overkill for how it's used, but I like the confident feel and control of the saw knowing that it doesn't have a thin wimpy blade that will twist, or wander around, or break on me.

I always cut the pieces long so that there's plenty to take off during the truing process, then just scoot them around on a piece of emory cloth until they're so flat they squeak. 

But the *REAL* secret is a *PERFECTLY* flat working surface... and I mean machine shop tolerance *FLAT*. I do all my projects on a 12x12 piece of half inch thick plate glass, and use various sizes of finely machined metal blocks as guides for truing up the cut pieces. They work *superb*! :thumbsup: 

I just keep putting the pieces together on the flat metal blocks to see which edges aren't true, and by the time I'm down to where I want the cut to be, they're visually true.

Then I simply glue them together using one of the metal blocks to keep them trued up. I use slow setting superglue for enough time to really line them up good and then cram them together while holding them against the smooth flat block. Supergluing two reasonably perfectly flat surfaces that are each trued in two directions makes an incredibly strong *gapless* bond. 

There is actually very little to stress that bond seeing as the cars are so short and the weight is carried on truck pivots which are now extremely close to each other...










If there are any metal weights, I trim them so that they run continuously underneath. Any separate undercarriage details get cut and trued up like the main pieces.

So there you have it. I just get cheap cars off ebay for under $10 including shipping and hack away! 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

EXCELLENT info and tips! I especially like the glass true-flat surface idea. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Glad to share, man... 
Even though I've only meen modelling for a few months, I'm finding lots of simple ways to get the job done. 

Thick glass is the *perfect* work surface as it's *precision flat* and *everything-proof*. Glue just pops right off, all solvents and lubricants wipe up clean and easy, and nothing can mar it short of hardened steel, diamonds, and hydroflouric acid! :laugh:

Greg

(edit) Just found another really cool old layout... *THIS* is the style I'm aiming to model!


----------



## aionta

*pizza layouts*

Hello All

I too am short of space and denero ?sp? so I am building (have base finished ) a 4 x 4 ft HO layout.

Thanks for the great shortening tips!

This site has some good examples as well

Thanks for all the great info everyone !


----------



## aionta

http://www.carendt.com/scrapbook/page79a/index.html

here is the link


----------



## tooter

Which one are you going to build? That island pizza is a *really* cool one! :thumbsup:

I love that video of the little musical On30 pizza and watch it over and over.  That whole site is a treasure chest full of inspiring micro layout ideas.


----------



## tjcruiser

Those island "pizza" layouts are wonderful. Thanks for sharing / link!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

The hobby shop I used to go to years ago had a pizza layout, mounted on an old record player turntable, with the speed of the train running in the opposite direction so that it would always be in the window of the shop. I'd like to do something similar but I've yet to figure out how they got power to the layout.


----------



## Stillakid

Probably the same way that 3 rail gets power. You could set up a track under the turntable and use a couple of sets of trucks with hard wiring to the track on the turntable, to pick-up power


----------



## tjcruiser

shaygetz said:


> The hobby shop I used to go to years ago had a pizza layout, mounted on an old record player turntable, with the speed of the train running in the opposite direction so that it would always be in the window of the shop. I'd like to do something similar but I've yet to figure out how they got power to the layout.


Shay,

Sounds neat!

I say this somewhat tongue-in-cheek ... Are you sure the train was actually running on the track as the turntable turned, rather than the train suspended (somehow) and held fixed in place (a hidden strut, etc.) while the turntable rotated below it?

TJ


----------



## imatt88

Hey all,

Slowly working on some O and HO shells. Body work and priming stage.

Slowly collecting decals for these locos

Weather has been too nice to be indoors, so I haven't got much done lately..

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers

Saw your name in the post and realized I hadn't heard much from you in a while---welcome back!


----------



## imatt88

Thanks Reckers:thumbsup:

I have to take advantage of the nice weather here in Upper Michigan. This is one of the best summers we've had in years. The weather has been great.

Hence, not much work being done in the Man Cave

I'm doing some work today because it is raining and the Misses is working:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers

It's pushing 96 F here in Ky; 103 in DC, I hear. I did all my outside work today so I can play in the mancave tomorrow!


----------



## imatt88

:thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88

OK, this is where I'm at today.

It's taken me pretty much all summer to reach this point. 

It's REAL slow going in my mancave:laugh:

All the Alco/EMD shells ready for a good wetsanding...:thumbsup:

O scale Lionel Alco PA and Marx E-7. The HO shells are mixtures of Mantua/Tyco/Bachmann locos








Better shot of the HO shells








A Tyco U36. It was chrome and painted in Santa Fe livery. Soon it will be painted in Conrail blue.








Doing body work and repairing steps on these two. A couple of Bachmann Geeps. These will be in Illinois Central livery soon.








The rest of my Lionel O Alcos awaiting more body work. Note Squadron Green putty on said bodies









Anyway, that's it for now, folks. Once the weather goes to crap, I'll be back hitting it hard in the mancave again:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> OK, this is where I'm at today.
> 
> It's taken me pretty much all summer to reach this point.
> 
> It's REAL slow going in my mancave:laugh:
> 
> All the Alco/EMD shells ready for a good wetsanding...:thumbsup:
> 
> O scale Lionel Alco PA and Marx E-7. The HO shells are mixtures of Mantua/Tyco/Bachmann locos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better shot of the HO shells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been so long, I can't even remember what this is. It was chrome and painted in Santa Fe livery. Soon it will be painted in Conrail blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing body work and repairing steps on these two. A couple of Bachmann Geeps. These will be in Illinois Central livery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my Lionel O Alcos awaiting more body work. Note Squadron Green putty on said bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now, folks. Once the weather goes to crap, I'll be back hitting it hard in the mancave again:laugh:
> 
> Cheers, Ian


How much do you want for the center one with the green mud on it?
Do you have all the motors and frames for all of those?


----------



## imatt88

I have two powered, and one dummy chassis for those Alcos. 

I have one spare shell that I managed to "steal" off of eBay.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

You win, hands down ... *8* (!!!) locos in the overhaul service shop at once ... I hope you've got some union guys on the payroll to pitch in with the manpower!

Thanks for the pics,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> I have two powered, and one dummy chassis for those Alcos.
> 
> I have one spare shell that I managed to "steal" off of eBay.



How much do you want for the center one with the green mud on it?


----------



## imatt88

big ed....PM me


----------



## tooter

Latest project on my workbench is another little crane... 



















Still need to finish and paint the flat car, and I might mount the crane on rails glued to the flat car as that's how it was designed to be mounted.


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Latest project on my workbench is another little crane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to finish and paint the flat car, and I might mount the crane on rails glued to the flat car as that's how it was designed to be mounted.


I love cherry's.
Now that's a real cherry picker.

Did you fabricate that up or buy it like that?:thumbsup:

Can't wait till you reach China and start putting your talents in a layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

AWESOME looking little crane ... fit's right it to your short-stuff theme!

TJ


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> I love cherry's.
> Now that's a real cherry picker.
> 
> Did you fabricate that up or buy it like that?:thumbsup:


I got the little logging crane for $10 on ebay, and then made up a mini shorty flat car specifically for it. It's as short as I could make it without the inner truck wheels touching each other on curves. The crane has a diecast base which has slots designed to slide on HO track. I might try putting two short pieces of rail on the flat car if it doesn't put the crane up too high. It's already pretty far up there already and taller than the steamer...









I might remove the base if I can figure out how to get it off without destroying the crane, and mount it directly on the flat car.



> Can't wait till you reach China and start putting your talents in a layout.


Neither can I... gonna do some more jackhammering today. Only about 6 cubic yards left to bang out. Some summer days it gets really hot here, but it stays nice and cool in the cave... and in winter, it's relatively warm. Tons of thermal mass there...


----------



## tooter

On second thought... it looks to be a better fit on a 6 wheeled flat car...


----------



## nsr_civic

looks good.. i think the 2 2 axle truck flat car would lend more stability to heavy lifting but the 3 axle single does look better!


----------



## tooter

It does look much better. I got the idea from a really neat Marklin 6 wheeled crane I've always liked. Neither the boom nor the line operate, but you can clip a properly sized log onto the holder without it tipping over. Even though it's small, it's actually quite heavily weighted with both a heavy die cast base and an all metal passenger car truck with metal wheels.


----------



## macrylinda1

bradimous1 said:


> I was thinking of going out and getting a small computer tool kit... something like http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=1406&sku=04591
> 
> anyone have anything like this and find it useful?


I have two kits that are similar to the $9.99 version on the right (your site). They're great. The yellow tube is nice for carrying extra screws; seems like at least one gets dropped and ends up in an inaccessible place. I love elaborate tool kits, but unless you plan to do some very elaborate stuff, I think the wire-cutter and adjustable wrench are overkill. The lil kits do everything I need just fine.


----------



## tooter

Decided to mount the crane directly onto the flat car so it wouldn't be sitting so high...










...so this one's off the workbench now.


----------



## nsr_civic

that definitely looks better!!!


----------



## tooter

Yeah, I'm pleased with the results... 
Drilled the flat car and then drilled the crane for a self tapping screw and plastic bushing so that the cab rotates smoothly just like the original.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Greg,

Looks GREAT!

Why did the original (model, or real prototype, perhaps) have the crane cab mounted on track rails? Was the intent that the cab could be slid fwd/back on the frame, and/or relocated directly on the train tracks ???

TJ


----------



## tooter

This Barnhart was was made to be mounted on rails attached to log buggies like this...










...so that the crane could pick up a load and roll along the rails to position the load laterally.

Inside the back of the cab there's metal steam engine tanks that work as counterbalancing weights that I didn't realize were there until I removed the shell to mount it onto the flat car. There's also metal safety chain that runs around the base and inside the cab. It's quite well detailed for a $10 car.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Great pic and explanations ... Thanks!

TJ


----------



## craftsmaster

valleys, and all the nooks and crannies. Planning to add more scenery details this week ends.


----------



## Reckers

craftsmaster said:


> valleys, and all the nooks and crannies. Planning to add more scenery details this week ends.


You know, I was just thinking about you this morning. I thought it was odd you disappeared immediately after Tankist suggested you were that Aussie writer trying to hustle his book on our website. Posing as a woman???. :laugh:


----------



## craftsmaster

Oh c'mon Reck. Who is Tankist? What exactly he told you?


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> You know, I was just thinking about you this morning. I thought it was odd you disappeared immediately after Tankist suggested you were that Aussie writer trying to hustle his book on our website. Posing as a woman???. :laugh:


That avatar pic is a tad odd...


----------



## Reckers

craftsmaster said:


> Oh c'mon Reck. Who is Tankist? What exactly he told you?


Tankist is a member of this site, of long standing. You, in contrast, are a spammer who poses as a woman while trying to sell that piece of garbage you call a book. Does that ring any bells?:lol_hitting:


----------



## Reckers

choo choo said:


> That avatar pic is a tad odd...



So is the lingo. He went from a guy with fluent english posing as a woman, to a guy with poor english, posing as a woman. My guess is the typing will go downhill, next or the av will get wierder.


----------



## Reckers

An excerpt from the site selling the book "she" just happens to have at the bottom of his posts:

"A model train is built to scale.

What does scale mean?

It means the model train is build to match a real train, but is build on a smaller scale."

And this is sold as the "Ultimate Guide"?


----------



## Reckers

Okay---I can't resist it. One more quote from the website:

"You'll know everything there is to know about model trains in 7 days or less.

Click here to download now."

That definitely makes me feel like a slow learner. *L*


----------



## tooter

It's also somewhat deceitful in that the book she/he's advertizing does not list the Author's name.

I don't understand how people can be so ignorant about simple honesty as a sound business principle. I've been a businessman for over 30 years and there is no more valueable quality to a successful business than being truthful with others.

Greg


----------



## Reckers

Agreed. When the guy first came out with the book and started posting here for everyone to buy it, he got called out pretty heavily over it. Seems he's just a professional book-writer who picks a topic he knows little or nothing about, knocks off a quickie and tries to represent himself as an authority. I think the website, if you check it out, speaks for itself.


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> Seems he's just a professional book-writer...


I wouldn't even go that far...

Professional implies actually getting paid!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> You know, I was just thinking about you this morning. I thought it was odd you disappeared immediately after Tankist suggested you were that Aussie writer trying to hustle his book on our website. Posing as a woman???. :laugh:




I called it a fake from the beginning. 
Wasn't it funny I found the same girl with the same phone on the net.

Got to pose as a woman, put in a picture of an attractive woman to get all you old men excited. Ha Ha HA :laugh:
Can't fool old Ed.


Post #1681 in the link.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=30339#post30339

I wonder if he cross dresses?:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

THat's true....I remember!


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

That WAS the "call of the year"!

TJ


----------



## tooter

This is the latest project on my workbench...









...a little 18' shorty gondola.


----------



## tooter

The latest workbench creation... a one truck caboose. 










Still on the workbench as it needs couplers installed.


----------



## tjcruiser

Question ...

(sort of a "tree falls in the forest" sort of thing ...)

If one opens the front door of the caboose, and "steps in", only to find that they have now exited the back door of the caboose, has that person ever really been IN the caboose?

More mysteries of the universe, my friends ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Question ...
> 
> (sort of a "tree falls in the forest" sort of thing ...)
> 
> If one opens the front door of the caboose, and "steps in", only to find that they have now exited the back door of the caboose, has that person ever really been IN the caboose?
> 
> More mysteries of the universe, my friends ...
> 
> TJ




HuH!:laugh:

Only if he's walking backwards!


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

Are you LOOKING at Greg's caboose? Look at that thing! Step in the front, and find yourself out the back!

Crazy, but I love it ... fits perfectly with his short-stuff theme.

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Question ...
> 
> (sort of a "tree falls in the forest" sort of thing ...)
> 
> If one opens the front door of the caboose, and "steps in", only to find that they have now exited the back door of the caboose, has that person ever really been IN the caboose?
> 
> More mysteries of the universe, my friends ...
> 
> TJ


The answer to your mystery lies withinin this Japanese "Zen" caboose, grasshopper... 





































...now snatch the pebble from my hand and get out of here! :laugh:


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Are you LOOKING at Greg's caboose? Look at that thing! Step in the front, and find yourself out the back!
> 
> Crazy, but I love it ... fits perfectly with his short-stuff theme.
> 
> TJ


I'm having so much *fun* coming up with these whimsical cars!


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...you're work takes me back to the daze when the hobby didn't take itself so seriously, keep it up.


----------



## nsr_civic

hay Mr. Miyagi whats your zen caboose made from? looks like the cab of an old switcher..
my girlfriend loves the bridge in that pic so we may end up replicating it on our layout..


----------



## tooter

nsr_civic said:


> hay Mr. Miyagi whats your zen caboose made from? looks like the cab of an old switcher..
> my girlfriend loves the bridge in that pic so we may end up replicating it on our layout..


That caboose is actually a Japanese manufactured brass car kit. If you like that bridge, you just *have * to check out this site:

Modellwagen.com

I've spent *countless hours* there! 

Can't read a thing... I just click all of the links to see the pictures. This is some of the most *beautiful *modelling I've ever seen, and is a different style from American train modelling...





































You will be *INSPIRED*! 

Greg


----------



## tooter

...a few more...














































Greg


----------



## Big Ed

Excellent link Greg, Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian's Hobbyland

Nice. It looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> Excellent link Greg, Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


I went back to look again and now the link doesn't work?


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Sweet...you're work takes me back to the daze when the hobby didn't take itself so seriously, keep it up.


While I'm new to modelling having only done it for a few months and can't go "back to the daze"... I'm certainly *not* a serious prototypical modeller! 

Man, I'm itching to start my micro layout. Been planning it since the beginning... and if you think these cars are *way *outside the boundaries of prototypicality... 

...just wait till you see what I'm gonna do with a *whole* layout! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> I went back to look again and now the link doesn't work?


Just tried it and it works fine for me...

Try this... type

Modellwagen.com 

into your browser window and hit enter.

See if that gets you there. It'll be a page *full* of unreadable Japanese links.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Those river current ripples in the first photo on Post #251 are really impressive. It really brings the scene to life. That's not real circulating water they have, is it ???

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Those river current ripples in the first photo on Post #251 are really impressive. It really brings the scene to life. That's not real circulating water they have, is it ???
> 
> TJ


Hey tj, 

No, it's "solid". You can tell by the border between the "water" and the bank of the river. Their discipline and skill in modelling is impeccable. Far as I can tell the track ~seems~ to be about 9mm so maybe they're doing HOn3?

Notice now much of a larger role nature plays in the Japanese layouts.

Scenes like this positively blow me away... 









This is train modelling elevated to the high level of an art form. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Just tried it and it works fine for me...
> 
> Try this... type
> 
> Modellwagen.com
> 
> into your browser window and hit enter.
> 
> See if that gets you there. It'll be a page *full* of unreadable Japanese links.
> 
> Greg


It must have been my computer as it's working now.

Great modeling!:thumbsup:


----------



## craftsmaster

Homasote, a cellulose-based fiber wall board, on top of the plywood for either their sub-roadbed or their platform. If you're not familiar with this product, it's much like papier-mâché and manufactured from recycled paper compressed under very high temperatures and bonded together with glue. It's about a half an inch thick. You can usually buy it in sheets of four-by-eight feet.


----------



## nsr_civic

right....... so i take it you didn't read any of the posts before you wrote that... its not "whats your work bench made of" its "what is on your work bench"... lol


----------



## tooter

Could be mistaken... but I believe crafts might have been intentionally making a joke. What made it funnier is that for a while I didn't get it. :laugh:

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Could be mistaken... but I believe crafts might have been intentionally making a joke. What made it funnier is that for a while I didn't get it. :laugh:
> 
> Greg




Ha Ha Ha 

I don't get it.


----------



## alcoman

My workbench is currently being used for toy repair. My 6 year old grandson is here for a visit. Toy repair has displaced all other projects.


----------



## tjcruiser

Toys and grandkids ...

Sounds like life is just about perfect on your end! :thumbsup:

Enjoy every blessed moment,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Craftsmaster is attempting to sell you a book. He's been visiting the site for a while, masquerading as a woman in hopes no one will boot "her" off. If you want a good laugh, check out the book by clicking the link at the bottom of his ad. Originally he came on as himself and was booed off the site; now, he comes back as a bogus person.


----------



## tankist

Reckers said:


> Craftsmaster is attempting to sell you a book. He's been visiting the site for a while, masquerading as a woman in hopes no one will boot "her" off. If you want a good laugh, check out the book by clicking the link at the bottom of his ad. Originally he came on as himself and was booed off the site; now, he comes back as a bogus person.


mehh, its the InternetZ, you never know who is who in RL, so give benefit of the doubt. with that didn't you always wanted to know what homasote really is? lol


----------



## tooter

Hey Reck, 

Even though we already know from the changing avatars that craftsmaster is a closet crossdresser... 

...his joke was still funny. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

My workbench has been a busy place lately... 
Just got an old all brass tender to mate up with my old Rivarossi steamer. It was in fair condition and needed some tlc... so after straightening and reattaching the rear bumper, a fresh coat of paint, a pair of nice all metal sprung Kadee trucks and #148 couplers with draft boxes... it's ready to be put back into service. 










It still needs a connecting deck to the engine, but I have the thin sheet brass to make one and will just paint it and stick it on.

Greg


----------



## tooter

Finished the one truck caboose and added it to the train...


----------



## Stillakid

Greg! "You Da Man!"


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg ... short-stuff train is looking GREAT! Excellent custom work.

TJ


----------



## tooter

Did some fine tuning on the shorty caboose. The freight truck looked a little small so I installed one with a longer wheelbase to better fit the shell...



















The size shows up when placed next to a relatively short 40 foot flat car...


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

I think it would be a really interesting "how to" thread if you could post some sequential pics of how you cut up, shorten, and rebuild one of these shorty freight cars. In looking at your end results, I'm amazed (and perplexed) as to where your non-original seams and corner transitions are ... too hard to tell ... the end result is that good.

So share some secrets with some chop-shop pics, huh?

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Yes...that truck works much better...fills out the bottom so it doesn't look so tippy.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> I think it would be a really interesting "how to" thread if you could post some sequential pics of how you cut up, shorten, and rebuild one of these shorty freight cars. In looking at your end results, I'm amazed (and perplexed) as to where your non-original seams and corner transitions are ... too hard to tell ... the end result is that good.
> 
> So share some secrets with some chop-shop pics, huh?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TJ


It's pretty simple TJ... 
Just cut sand, and paint if necessary. Here you can see the cut better in this old shot...









...and here's the other side. None of the candidates I chose from had symmetrical windows so it created the quirk of a one window side. I jacked up the contrast so that the cut will show up better. I did it there so that the top of the cut would end up hidden under the access walkway. 









I just look at each car and decide where I think the cut will work out the best. Then cut each side longer than the final size so that as I sand each side, I can make them straight and true by the time they're down to where I want them. This caboose was a little trickier to decide than the others because of the decks ladders, metal weight, undercarriage, and trim pieces.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Thanks much for the pics & descriptions above, but ... I'm still perplexed. The end-product just seems so natural. Not to keep taking your time on this, but do you have any pics of the ORIGINAL caboose (uncut / unshortened) that you could also post?

I assume you cut the cab, glued on the ends ... all with the roof and cupola removed, then worked on that individually?

Did the cab end pieces have "little fingers" on their inside face that helped align and position the ends with the original (and then cut) sides?

Again ... don't invest a lot of time in answering here just for my benefit, but I am really intrigued with how good that looks and yet perplexed as to how you got "there" from the original.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

No problem, tj... I'll describe to you as best I can anything you want to know. 

Here's the old Athern caboose I got off of ebay for $5 a while back. The picture links are still good, but probably not for long...



















The finished shell only has one seam in it... I removed a center section...










...but the part with the top cab is all one piece intact just like it was before. Only the other small end piece with the overhang is attached onto it.










Can you see the cut on the left hand side? Everything to the right of that cut is exactly as it was originally. 

I looked at lots of cabooses to find one that would look good cut up, and this old Athern model was one of the best, as well as being cheap. I can't bring myself to cut up any car that had any real value to others, so I just find old cheap stuff that no one wants.

As far as sanding...
...I just scoot the pieces around on pieces of emery cloth on the perfectly flat plate glass work surface while checking their trueness against machined blocks of metal. The flatter and truer the mating surfaces get, the more they squeak when you push them around. Then I just stick them together with superglue, and give them a cheap rattlecan paint job.

The roof is all one piece so it got cut with the rest. The cupola was removeable, but it didn't need to be taken off as the part it was attached to remained intact.

If you have any other questions, I'll be happy to answer them. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Thanks much for those pics and detailed descriptions above. Much more clear. I had thought (erroneously) that your cut/joint was right at the end panel, but now I see it's 1/4" or so away from that. Very clever the way you examined / considered various cabooses to see which one and where would offer a most suitable chop-shop solution.

As you yourself have said, the process is fairly simple now that I've seen what you've done. But your execution (care in car / joint selection, flawless component to component alignment, flat glass-plate sanding, etc.) is excellent. Very well done, indeed.

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

my current project is working the bugs out and fine tuning the sounds in my con-cor mp15. 
so far i added a details west 3 chime horn and sun visors. 
i also installed a digitrax SDN144PS n scale sound decoder and a miniatronics 16mmx35mm speaker. 
it needs a rear light installed and a true mp-15 sound bite uploaded but it sounds good so far!.








vid to come!...:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

That's a really cool switcher and is my favorite body style with the over-the-top looking cab and those beefy trucks. Do post a vid with some sounds.:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tooter

Latest project on the work bench is this neat little hot metal car kit... 










It's made by a company called State Tool and Die in Cleveland Ohio. 

Still needs a few more details and some Kadees. After this car is done, the next project is a set of three Rix steel mill ingot buggies with molds.


----------



## tjcruiser

Pretty soon you'll be able to pour your own molten metal and custom-cast more shorty cars! Fits great with your ongoing theme!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey tj, 

I'm thinking of doing parallel sidings with one elevated so the hot metal cauldron will be able to actually pour into the ingot buggies' molds. It'll be lots of fun shunting the cars around. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

A friend of a friend let my boys and I look at his very extensive O layout a while back. All DCC tricked out, complete with sound effects. The tiny guys at the foundry all talked to each other as crane booms swung around lifting things. The problem is, they were all MUCH too polite! "Sure, Joe, I'll lower the bucket for you. Here's ya' go, buddy!"

C'mon ... 

Last time I visited a foundry, I heard, "Jeez, Joe, gimme a %#*&^ break ... I'll lower the @#!%$* bucket when I'm good and *&[email protected]% ready!!! Now go and ^*$%#@# yourself!"

Dohh!!!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Sounds like when I was in the Army! :laugh:

Just put the Kadees on...


----------



## nsr_civic

well i finally finished this thing. its just a little cramped...!
video is uploading.


----------



## dozer

Very nice NSR!


----------



## tjcruiser

NSR,

Thanks for the pics ... that's the first time I've ever seen a rectangular/oval speaker like that in an engine. Very nice, indeed.

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

the speaker is made by miniatronics. it sounds pretty sweet!. 
it was a pita trying to keep the flywheel from rubbing on the speaker case... i may still chuck the front flywheel in a lathe and reduce its diameter a bit...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ZXcVir7Pw


----------



## tooter

You have my admiration for being able to cram so much stuff in such a small space! :thumbsup:

By the way, how do you safely remove a flywheel without doing any damage?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic

very carefully..... lolz
if you grab both flywheels and twist in opposite directions one will spin off. then grab the exposed shaft with some soft jaw pliers.(wrap the jaws in electrical tape) and spin the other one off.:thumbsup:

i am in the process of putting the same decoder in a friends gp38. we couldn't get the volume we wanted out of the speaker he purchased and when i was removing it i kinda killed it.... so i have a QSI oval w/ enclosure on the way.
but i think were gonna swap the n scale sdn144ph for the ho scale sdh164d to get the volume were looking for. ill post pix and video when i get that project moving again. 
im also planning on adding sound to my SP GP9 but i don't know if i want the generic digitrax diesel sound. does anybody have a digitrax pr2 or pr3 they wanna sell cheap?


----------



## subwayaz

Well finally getting back to Modeling projects.
A photo Diorama has been my most recent project.
Below you will find a couple of pictures of it as it develops

The last shot has two CMR Rowhouses in it. Fairly easy build with lots of nice details. I built them without the Porches which the area I would like to depict didn't have.

.


----------



## tooter

Hey sub, 

Cool little old fashioned houses... :thumbsup:
Does the red brick come in sheets, or is that a kit?

Greg


----------



## subwayaz

choo choo said:


> Hey sub,
> 
> Cool little old fashioned houses... :thumbsup:
> Does the red brick come in sheets, or is that a kit?
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg, It comes with the kit; but can be purchased seperately through other companies. Chooch for example


Glen


----------



## subwayaz

newscctv said:


> In the HO department on my workbench ...
> 
> I have about 5 or 6 little cast bicycles that I'd like to put in my layout, as if they're sitting in a bicycle stand near my train station. I don't have a stand, though ... I was thinking of finding a small toy ladder (like from a fire engine, or similar), cutting it to lengh, and adding some feet to it to stand it up properly. Anyone tackle a little task like that?
> wedding dresses
> custom wedding dresses
> cheap wedding dresses
> 
> I've just fixed my old Tyco Sante Fe diesel, with parts "Frankenbashed" from an ebay clone. The now-disected clone is sitting on the bench, starring at me with it's evil eye. I'll admit I'm a bit frightened.


I bet that will look neat. If you want Walthers has a City Detail set that has a Bike stand in it. $5.99 @ MBK if your interested.

Nice Details, details, details


----------



## tooter

Working on a set of Rix Ingot Buggies with Molds to work with the hot metal car... 










They're very specific on the order of assembly. The coupling rods and end couplers need to all go in first before you can put in the wheels. Then the center cavity between the axles is filled with sand for weight and you glue on a cover. Next, they go to the paint shop...


----------



## tooter

Just came out of the paint shop and already had their first pour...


----------



## tjcruiser

FABULOUS!

How did you do that "graduated" paint job? Standard spray can, or via airbrush? Excellent choice of coloring ... looks like some molten metal is gonna pour out the top any second now.

Bravo!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey TJ, 

Since you had posted, the ingot buggies got a repaint. I didn't like the brown bases. Everything I paint is just cheap rattlecans heated over a stove burner. To approximate a hot metal look I just dusted the tops of everything with safety pumpkin orange paint. 










I sure can't wait to start building an actual layout for all this neat stuff!

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

I guess paint scheme #2 looks more industrial (dirty use, slag metal, soot, etc.), but the lower sections loose their "depth" in a monochromatic greytone, in my opinion. I agree that the scheme #1 brown looked to "virgin" to be industrial, but maybe some middle-compromise might work better? Black on the truck base? Some softer-brown highlights of rust?

You're the boss and master here. So I wouldn't put much effort into my lowly thoughts!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

The definition is actually pretty good in real life. Those first pics were hastily taken. These have better front lighting...



















I'm going to make a split siding with one track elevated so that the hot metal car can actually fill the ingot buggies. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Ahhh! That 2nd (bottom) pic above really shows off the color variation. Much, much nicer. With the better lighting, I like it ... a lot! Thanks for the photo re-shoot ... I can rest easy!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## BHTRAINMAN

*My Workbench, ????*

I am restoring, rebuilding, etc.several engines from an estate. They come with various cproblems, and called on me to take my mind back 35 yrs to when I first got into htis hobby. Part of the estate was a very nice selection of tools for the Hobby. Several Tweezers, needle nose, needle files, paint sprayer rig, differant size collet holders for Tap & diesets,various glues, dremel tool, A set of Michaels brushes, emty bottles to hold small amounts of paint, etc. I do remember that whenI started, I had much less of this stuff to work with. Gathering all of that stuff took thirty five years, so one should prioritize and go only as fast as the budget allows. My best resource right now is the Walthers catalog, and the "local" hobby shop, 150miles away.
Bhtrainman


----------



## tooter

Hey trainman, 

Old engines are *cool*. Could you post some pics of them? 

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

BHTRAINMAN said:


> I am restoring, rebuilding, etc.several engines from an estate.
> Bhtrainman


Bravo...you're right where I started back when I picked the hobby up again after a 4 year hiatus. Though my fortunes have changed since, I've not forgotten the joy of budget railroading, and continue in it to this day.


----------



## BHTRAINMAN

*posting pic????*



choo choo said:


> Hey trainman,
> 
> Old engines are *cool*. Could you post some pics of them?
> 
> Greg


Watch on the Bay, my sellar ID is justacloserwalk. I will try to get some on this site soon Greg.:


----------



## tooter

BHTRAINMAN said:


> Watch on the Bay, my sellar ID is justacloserwalk.


 "...with Thee
Grant it Jesus, is my plea." 

I'll take a look.



> I will try to get some on this site soon Greg.:


Thanks,

Greg


----------



## tooter

Nobody makes a 1/87 scale mining car that will run on standard HO gauge track, so I'm seeing if I can make one myself... 










I took an old diecast Model Engineering Works logging truck and put on a cut down diecast frame from a barnhart logging crane. Then I filled in the center with some wooden decking and installed a pair of Kadee #148 (my favorite) couplers and draft boxes. 

I'll be putting on a Kadee diecast brake wheel and trying to build some sort of sides to hold a small load of ore.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Slick! More neat short stuff.

Speaking of which, now you've got to add on some sides, and little models of Indiana Jones and Short Round, too ...










Yehaaaa!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Did you model that cart?... it's a beautiful job, tj. 

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom is a really fun movie! I love that combination of action and humor.  :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Me?!?! No!!!! Photo is via quick Google/Flickr search on "Indy mine car". Somebody DID do a very nice job with the modeling work, though. I think it's from a George Lucas exhibit at the Houston Space Center.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Put an old fashioned Kadee diecast brake wheel on the flat car... 


















Greg


----------



## Big Ed

The caboose looks a little like an outhouse on wheels.

Still though.....nice work I love the detail.:thumbsup:


Did you hit China yet in the basement?
I would like to see those running the rail.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Excellent creativity, as always. Ed's right ... stop digging, and start building a layout ... or a simple running loop, at least!

(It's funny how big those coupler horns look on these short cars. I realize they're the same size as any other HO, but they look HUGE in relation here. The mysticism of "short line"!)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Lately work has been eating up most of my time so digging progress has been slow... but sooner or later I'll get it done as I'm eager to begin a layout. 

This has given me plenty of time to mull over the style of layout I'm going to build, and these oldies are my inspiration...





































...so I can *gaurantee* you that it'll be as *strange* as the little engines and shorty rolling stock that run on it! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## tooter

This is the next project on my workbench... 




























It's a Grandt Line Powered 23 Ton Industrial Locomotive Kit... a tedious little bugger, but so far everything is fitting together pretty well. 

(I must be the only one here building HO...  )

Greg


----------



## imatt88

*Update*

Hey all,

Putting the finishing touches on my Bachmann Geeps

From this,









to this...









to this....almost done









Slow going, but its worth it

Hope you like them...

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

GREAT looking transformation. Can't wait to the the "done" pics! A big atta'-boy to you for fixing up some old diesels!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Southern

looks great. you are making me want to get out the air brush


----------



## David-Stockwell

Hi all,
My work area and workbench happens to be a 3' x 5' table at the end of my bed. My bedroom is multi-purpose!!!hwell: It's my sleeping room, my workbench room, my TV watching room, My computer room and my reading room!!!!
Anyway what happens to be on my workbench is a 45" long custom double track Deck truss bridge that is nearing completion. 

After I get rid of it I'm thinking of an O scale highly detailed Howe thru truss and a Z scale covered bridge, which could be interrupted for any bridge order I may get.
Cheers ..... Dave


----------



## gc53dfgc

wow dave thats a nice bridge is it for ho trains. Also what do you mean get rid of it? It's so nice and detailed


----------



## Stillakid

Dave, do you paint/stain, before assembly, then touch-up?
BTW, really nice workmanship!

Jim


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> wow dave thats a nice bridge is it for ho trains. Also what do you mean get rid of it? It's so nice and detailed


Hi gc53dfgc,

Yes that's HO scale. What I mean by get rid of is, that's a custom bridge for another fellow. It's what I do!!!Thanks:thumbsup:

Take a look at my Album here
cheers ...... Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Stillakid said:


> Dave, do you paint/stain, before assembly, then touch-up?
> BTW, really nice workmanship!
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the:thumbsup:

Yeah, you got it, I select all the sizes needed and paint them all, then go back at touch-up all the cut ends, and sometimes add a little more weathering.

Cheers ...... Dave


----------



## shaygetz

Patched me a broken step on a Lionel CP Rail GP30 I got from x-doug-x, just a couple strips of Plastruct styrene sheet cut and trimmed... ...




























...just gotta let the paint dry to get rid of the glossy sheen...


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Nice fix! Simple, but perfect. Is that Plastruct stuff something from a local hobby store?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks...yes, a good LHS should have a Plastruct display. This is sheet styrene that comes in 4" x 18" pieces.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Shay!


----------



## sstlaure

I've got a couple Atlas water towers and a Walther's backgroung building (River City Textiles) currently in the works.


----------



## tooter

Water tower and building *pictures*?

We're waiting... 

Greg


----------



## sstlaure

Water towers are built and mostly weathered. I need to take some new pics of the layout with the new lighting too. I'll try to do that tomorrow when I get home from work.

I've only got the shell of the other building together to figure out the footprint it's going to take up. That one's going to be tough to paint. Lots of details.


----------



## tooter

No rush, ss... whenever you have time is fine. 
I'm just joking around. 

Greg


----------



## David-Stockwell

Well I finished the HO scale 45" Deck truss and I now have a Z scale covered bridge I'm working on so for anyone to follow what is on my workbench they will have to jump from scale to scale.
Anyway here's the pic. The bridge is sooo long , couldn't get a real good picture

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

WOW! Spectacular! Does that thing jump time zones ?!? 

Really, really beautiful work. You should be very proud of your talents!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool bridge. Wow.


----------



## tooter

*Beautiful *craftsmanship, David. :thumbsup:

What do you use to cut the wood so precisely?

Greg


----------



## tankist

David, very nice work indeed.


Greg, probably some sort of table micro saw.










if you have table saw you can make it into precision saw quite easy. lower the blade, calmp down new wooden surface on it, turn on the saw and slowly raise the blade. voila - new surface with no slots for small parts to fall into. screw or clamp fence as needed

i also had links somwhere to DYI dremel based micro table saw. will follow up if i find the resource again


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton,

I've had that same small table saw (per you photo) for several years. From MicroMark. 3.5" (I think) diameter carbon tooth blade. Blade tilts to 45 deg, one side. A nice setup for a small saw.

That said, price is steep ... I think $350 or so for a new one these days. And, I've had problems with the belt drive on mine ... hard to adjust the innards to get proper belt tension.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

*my workbench*

To ,TJ, sstlaure, choo choo, and tankist

Thank you all for your comments

I buy all my lumber from Northeastern scale lumber!!! All I have to do is cut the 24"long strips to length, and I use an exacto knife and a gadget from Northwest Short line called "The Chopper" Once I get the right length of a particular piece, I set the chopper to that length and start cutting bunches of little sticks 
No I don't have any kind of table saw!! I couldn't afford one anywayhwell:

Cheers and have a great day!!! Dave


----------



## tooter

I have one of these little doojiggers...










...and it works *swell*. 
Just $17 +ship from hobbylinc.com. 
This is very the first wooden 
car I've built using it. 









Greg


----------



## andersley

Last thing on my workbench before we left England was this Mainly scratchbuilt SZ 362 electric. Now shelved until we get set up in our new home.


----------



## sstlaure

choo choo said:


> Water tower and building *pictures*?
> 
> We're waiting...
> 
> Greg


Ask and ye shall receive (eventually)


----------



## David-Stockwell

Hi all,

The first picture show what is on my workbench now!!!
I know you will all say "A BUNCH OF STICKS"!!
Well the next 3 pictures will show just what they are going to be:laugh::laugh:
I just got an order for three bridges from a fellow in Australia and the next 3 pictures show what they will turn into in about 6 weeks!!
Just switched to HO for the time being


----------



## sstlaure

Man those trestles are cool.


----------



## imatt88

Hey all,

Just finished a couple of long winded projects

Two sets of Illinois Central Geeps with cabooses. They were originally Bachmann Santa Fe Geeps...
1st set with a Roundhouse Caboose kit









2nd set with rebuilt Tyco caboose..








Still have a few fiddly bits to put on the Tyco caboose and I have to find the horns for the locos. Put them somewhere and now I can't fiind them. Darn CRS syndrome:laugh:

I used Microscale Decals and I'm glad they are done:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

Looks great. Nice twins.

Question ... when you're spraying something with an open window or an open vent grill, do you leave the opening open, and spray right through it, or do you tape it off from the backside, spray, then remove the tape?

In the case of your "closed off" shells, it might not make much difference. However, on my Lionel steam locos, the back face of the cab is open and exposed, and I've often scratched my head as to the best method to spray in way of the open windows on the side ... to avoid overspray and the like.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

Thanks for the input:thumbsup:

Yeah, it didn't make any difference on these closed cabs. 

If I needed to keep overspray out of a steam loco, I would mask off the inside. Best way to do it, IMHO

Cheers, Ian


----------



## David-Stockwell

*progress on the HO bridges*

Well people I've got 4 Pony truss sides built and I'm now working on some bridge abutments and painting more wood for trestle construction and cut some material for walkways!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Here's a couple of tunnel entrances I just finished


----------



## tjcruiser

You PAINTED those? Awesome! Looks like real granite block, and I REALLY like the soot buildup on the top ... very realistic!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

tjcruiser said:


> You PAINTED those? Awesome! Looks like real granite block, and I REALLY like the soot buildup on the top ... very realistic!
> 
> TJ


Yes. A few layers of watered down acrylic. The smoke stain is done with a birthday candle. Some matte Varathane spray over top to keep the smoke from smudging. I'm glad you appreciate them:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Yes. A few layers of watered down acrylic. The smoke stain is done with a birthday candle. Some matte Varathane spray over top to keep the smoke from smudging. I'm glad you appreciate them:thumbsup:


Great idea on the candle...I've got 2 of those exact portals I need to detail right now....


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

sstlaure said:


> Great idea on the candle...I've got 2 of those exact portals I need to detail right now....


Thanks. A candle was the "dirtiest" flame I could think of.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ha ha ...

Real soot stains! Perfect! I figured black paint or charcoal or something. But your idea is far more realistic and creative. When in doubt, use the real thing!

Just a heads up ...

I have some arched portals going into my little HO tunnel, which I had built out of glued sheets of insulation foam, like you plan to do. An 80-grit drum sander mounted in my drill chuck made nice work of sculpting the first foot or so of the roof inside the tunnel to match the portal arch. Painted all of the inside black. (Some people actually add stone or rock here!) But give the drum sander a shot if you want to carry that arched look inside the tunnel.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

tjcruiser said:


> Ha ha ...
> 
> Real soot stains! Perfect! I figured black paint or charcoal or something. But your idea is far more realistic and creative. When in doubt, use the real thing!
> 
> Just a heads up ...
> 
> I have some arched portals going into my little HO tunnel, which I had built out of glued sheets of insulation foam, like you plan to do. An 80-grit drum sander mounted in my drill chuck made nice work of sculpting the first foot or so of the roof inside the tunnel to match the portal arch. Painted all of the inside black. (Some people actually add stone or rock here!) But give the drum sander a shot if you want to carry that arched look inside the tunnel.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks for the tip:thumbsup: I'll give it a try


----------



## tooter

*Cool* smudging! :thumbsup:

I have 4 concrete block portals and am going to smudge mine like you did.

Just finished painting this little 24' flat car...




























Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Nice! Was that a chop / shorten job? Hard to tell! A hint of a seam down the middle???

TJ


----------



## Nhwilliams0

Well, I feel kinda goofy putting this on here. I don't even have my train yet lol. But it is the first finished thing I have done for my layout. I haven't built a model in probably 15 years, so hopefully this isn't too aweful. I picked this up at my local hobby shop a few weeks ago. This is my first attempt at painting and weathering. Feel free to give some tips or pointers.
-Nick


----------



## tjcruiser

NH,

I like it! Kinda spooky, especially in the Halloween season. Is that the Bates hotel? Norman Bates dressed as "mom" upstairs in the windo? Pretty cool. Great first start.

TJ


----------



## Nhwilliams0

Yes it is, and thank you. It's going to be positioned near a cemetary I am planning. I like a little spooky in my layout.

-Nick


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> Nice! Was that a chop / shorten job? Hard to tell! A hint of a seam down the middle???
> 
> TJ


Really? The cut down the middle looks *really* obvious to me. Maybe it's because I know it's there. 

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Nhwilliams0 said:


> Yes it is, and thank you. It's going to be positioned near a cemetary I am planning. I like a little spooky in my layout.
> 
> -Nick


I think your paint job is top notch:thumbsup: You just need a thin dark wash over the whole piece to tie it together. Nice job


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> Really? The cut down the middle looks *really* obvious to me. Maybe it's because I know it's there.
> 
> Greg


Seam not obvious at all ... nice work.

When you cut and then butt-joint the two halves, I'm wondering if you rely on the glue, only, for longitudinal strength? Do you consider adding any "strongback" beam or such underneath the flatbed to bridge the joint between the halves?

Again, just curious!

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Seam not obvious at all ... nice work.
> 
> When you cut and then butt-joint the two halves, I'm wondering if you rely on the glue, only, for longitudinal strength? Do you consider adding any "strongback" beam or such underneath the flatbed to bridge the joint between the halves?
> 
> Again, just curious!
> 
> TJ


Hey tj, 

It's *super* strong. 

A flat metal weight sandwiched between the plastic top and bottom is continuous and spans the cut. Everything is laminated together with superglue.

Greg


----------



## tooter

Hi NH, 

Your house looks really cool! :thumbsup:










It reminds me of the Klopeck's mysterious house in the Tom Hanks movie, "The Burbs". 

A truly *hilarious* movie!:laugh:

Greg


----------



## Stillakid

Nick-Greg, Great looking work! 
Jim


----------



## Nhwilliams0

Thanks everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

I'm working on another little shorty caboose... 










The cut is more noticeable on this side due to a slight misalignment... but the whole car is already so small to begin with, it's not that noticeable...










It's still a bunch of loose pieces just put together, but it looks like it's going to work out fine so far.

It makes the last one seem long...










Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

jeese greg you keep making these little cars of yours shorter and there going to nothing but to doors leaned up against each other.:laugh:

Good work though.


----------



## tjcruiser

OMG ...  ... too funny!

I like the doors up against doors comment. Kind of like a Zen thing going on here ... "If a person enters a caboose and exits the caboose at the very same time, have they ever actually been IN the caboose?"

Tell us, oh Zen master ... is there order and harmony in the universe?

(A tiny, small, minute, diminutive, petite, thumbs-up job there, Greg!)

TJ


----------



## tooter

Funny you would mention Zen, tj...

...for my inspiration *is* Oriental.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice......I can't wait to see them in action.:thumbsup:

I saw an o gauge caboose that looks just like one of your cabooses for sale on e bay. Someone miniaturized it.
I went back to find it to show you and couldn't find it.

Have you been experimenting on O scale?


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> Nice......I can't wait to see them in action.:thumbsup:
> 
> I saw an o gauge caboose that looks just like one of your cabooses for sale on e bay. Someone miniaturized it.
> I went back to find it to show you and couldn't find it.
> 
> Have you been experimenting on O scale?


No, but I came across a guy who does the same with *G scale *rolling stock. If I can find him again I'll post a pic. He's a real *master* at it. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## Reckers

Greg, you could save yourself a lot of work if you'd just vertically mount a door on an axle and put a coupler on either side!


----------



## sstlaure

My kids have been bugging me for a bobber caboose....I might just have to make one of these from a scrap caboose.

My Dad gave me an old Lionel HO Scale water tower/sanding facility that I built this last weekend. Got it painted and weathered, just need to dull-cote it.

I've also been building a Walther's background kit (River City Textiles)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3178

A couple of inches of the backside of this will be in sight, so I'm scratch-building a backside to it. I'm putting in 4 window openings, but they'll be bricked over (so I don't have to buy/fit any windows.) You'll basicallly see a .040 deep pocket with bricks in the opening that correspond to where the windows are on the front of the building. Hopefully I'll finish that up this weekend. 

I'll snag the camera back from my wife and get some pics....


----------



## tooter

sstlaure said:


> My kids have been bugging me for a bobber caboose....I might just have to make one of these from a scrap caboose.


That's what I do... scrappers. 

...because I couldn't bear to cut up a nice caboose that someone else would want. I get old cheap ones off ebay.

That Textile building is really impressive! The loading dock is a nice 3rd dimensional touch to functionally connect the backdrop to the siding track. :thumbsup:

Please do post pictures of your progress...

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

My first attempt at weathering. I still have to get my airbrush going for the trucks.


----------



## gc53dfgc

That car sure has seen a pretty tough life. I don't think a grain hopper would be considered useable if it had that much rust on it for sanitary reasons.


----------



## shaygetz

Smokestack Lightning said:


> My first attempt at weathering. I still have to get my airbrush going for the trucks.


Nice first effort:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Just got my winter project, a 60+ year old Binkley 60' business car in HO scale...this puppy is unbelievably heavy, at least twice the NMRA recommended weight...too cool....










I built a bobber sometime back using cardboard from a shirtbox mounted on an old Roundhouse truck...



















This is it painted...


----------



## T-Man

Shay, I was going to say it 's more of an outhouse, but on second look it looks like an ice fishing shanty. 

In Vermont.









You missed a window.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Wet sandpaper for roofing material ... SWEEEET! Nice job!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

gc53dfgc said:


> That car sure has seen a pretty tough life. I don't think a grain hopper would be considered useable if it had that much rust on it for sanitary reasons.


It came out rustier than I was aiming for. I'm working on another that isn't so abused. That's why I started with the cheapest car I could find.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

shaygetz said:


> Nice first effort:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Just got my winter project, a 60+ year old Binkley 60' business car in HO scale...this puppy is unbelievably heavy, at least twice the NMRA recommended weight...too cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a bobber sometime back using cardboard from a shirtbox mounted on an old Roundhouse truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it painted...


Is that business car a tram or a passenger car?


----------



## shaygetz

It is a passenger car converted or built to serve the needs of the railroad's officers. A friend built one for my road as a gift some time back...










...note its name:thumbsup:

Yes TJ, I've used a bunch of stuff over the years to build with. My most noted works are done with styrene signage from discount department stores. It works and glues just like to good stuff and is usually free for the asking...


----------



## shaygetz

T-Man said:


> Shay, I was going to say it 's more of an outhouse, but on second look it looks like an ice fishing shanty.
> 
> In Vermont.
> 
> You missed a window.


...an outhouse, eh?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

shaygetz said:


> It is a passenger car converted or built to serve the needs of the railroad's officers. A friend built one for my road as a gift some time back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...note its name:thumbsup:
> 
> Yes TJ, I've used a bunch of stuff over the years to build with. My most noted works are done with styrene signage from discount department stores. It works and glues just like to good stuff and is usually free for the asking...


Nice detail work:thumbsup: Is that caboose pink?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

2nd attempt. A little better. Still a little too much rust.


----------



## imatt88

*more projects*

Shay,

Nice little car You're scratchbuilding is awesome:thumbsup:

Just a couple of HO projects of mine.
ConCor rebuilds. Relettered in PRR livery. Done except couplers, The ones I tried using were too short. Need ones with longer shanks...anyway..

























also a Tyco crane car and and unknown maint flatbed that will be getting a complete makeover..









More projects than I care to admit

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Sunday morning freightcar


----------



## Big Ed

I like the first effort better.:thumbsup:

Still got to do the trucks?


edit,

whoops 2 different cars.hwell:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

I'm trying my hand at just dirtying them up a bit. Although my instinct is to make them all look like they went through a warzone:laugh:


----------



## tooter

Hey Shay,  

Nice little MOW car...










I *really* like those *low* running boards *under* the couplers. You can almost see the workers stepping up and grabbing the handrails for a ride. :thumbsup:

(edit) You inspired me to finish up my little logging caboose, Shay... 




















I put a 50 year old Model Engineering Works logging truck on it so that it would match the 50 year old MEW log buggies. Kadee #148's with their really neat snap together boxes work perfectly... just stick'em on. 

Greg


----------



## imatt88

Hey Smoke,

Do you build armor and aircraft models by any chance?

Your weathing is straight out of Finescale Modeler Magazine. Killer job:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

imatt88 said:


> Hey Smoke,
> 
> Do you build armor and aircraft models by any chance?
> 
> Your weathing is straight out of Finescale Modeler Magazine. Killer job:thumbsup:


I was thinking of some old wreck cars for my setup. I seem to be best at destroying things:laugh: Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## sstlaure

Here's that Lionel HO Scale sanding/water station and the River City Textiles (now American Hardware Supply) buildings.





































































































Just got an order in from Walthers

Engine Shop
2nd conveyor for the mine
Merchant's row 1
Carr's autoparts
Quality Investment Casting

That ought to keep me busy for awhile.

Edit: Fixed the pics.....enjoy


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Too COLD in the Garage!*

Well Mother Nature has forced me into the Train Room for the winter and now all those projects are on the table. For Christmas I'm gonna see if we can score a space heater to warm my tushkis in the garage. Lots of stuff to get ready for next spring and phase2 of our expansion. Also went to a garage sale and found a couple old AHM and Plasticville buildings :thumbsup: Hey Ed heck of a nice weathering job,I really like the job you did on the Lehigh Valley!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Here's a coal bin I just finished.


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Hey Shay,
> 
> Nice little MOW car...
> 
> I *really* like those *low* running boards *under* the couplers. You can almost see the workers stepping up and grabbing the handrails for a ride. :thumbsup:
> 
> (edit) You inspired me to finish up my little logging caboose, Shay...
> 
> Greg


Thanks and you're welcome...

That is one sick little 'boose...I love it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Here's a coal bin I just finished.


Nice light touch, sweet.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

shaygetz said:


> Nice light touch, sweet.


Thanks. I appreciate that. These trains are becoming a bit of an obsession. Is it normal to think about model trains while at work?:laugh:


----------



## modeltrainhead

big ed said:


> View attachment 5248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the first effort better.:d:thumbsup:
> 
> Still got to do the trucks?
> 
> 
> Edit,
> 
> whoops 2 different cars.hwell:


i think oh my fluffing gorsh


----------



## tjcruiser

modeltrainhead said:


> i think oh my fluffing gorsh




Is that in English ???


----------



## gc53dfgc

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that. These trains are becoming a bit of an obsession. Is it normal to think about model trains while at work?:laugh:


I'd say it is, my mind usually drift's to something related to trains while i'm at school so if i get an idea for something or something or other i will get out my notebook and quickly draw it so i can focus on school work. (rathered be playing with trains though.)


----------



## imatt88

Smoke,

Yeah, I do it all the time:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

....Yet another


----------



## tooter

That's *really* realistic... :thumbsup:

You can almost smell the rust.

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

choo choo said:


> That's *really* realistic... :thumbsup:
> 
> You can almost smell the rust.
> 
> Greg


Thanks. I might redo the logs. A bit too shiny.


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Thanks. I might redo the logs. A bit too shiny.



Just the flash maybe?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

No. They are pretty shiny. After looking at some real logs, I missed some tones anyway. A 40 foot log would have more moss on it.


----------



## dozer

Smokestack Lightning said:


> No. They are pretty shiny. After looking at some real logs, I missed some tones anyway. A 40 foot log would have more moss on it.


 I was thinking the logs remind me of my favorite pepperoni sticks from the store  making me hungry!


----------



## tooter

Hey Smokey, 

Your heavy duty 6 axle flat car got me going on a shorty version...



















Still need to finish the seam and put Kadees on it.

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

choo choo said:


> Hey Smokey,
> 
> Your heavy duty 6 axle flat car got me going on a shorty version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to finish the seam and put Kadees on it.
> 
> Greg


LOL. They do look like pepperettes:laugh: I like your flatcars. They look like they are made of thick, steel plate. What is Kadees?


----------



## sstlaure

Kadee couplers....


----------



## tjcruiser

Smoke,

Why not get some real small branches from some real trees? Might have more of a natural look, maybe.

TJ


----------



## tooter

Yeah... just go out in the yard, hack off a small branch, and you'll have *all* the real logs you need. This is a set of heavy duty 6 wheeled log buggies that I kitbashed... 










Greg


----------



## green_elite_cab

I've got some neat projects on my bench. 

GP40FH-2, a New Jersey Transit Commuter engine. this shell was in god awful shape, so i'm fixing it up with cannon parts and others.










Silverliner IIIs, Philadelphia area EMUs










Arrow IIIs, the New Jersey end of EMUs. I have about 7 married pairs (14 cars) and a single. to build. Also visible in this photo are some of my other electric multiple unit cars. I'm going to try and give them underfloor power trucks. NWSL just came out with a new stanton drive, and i'd already installed some australian made Black Beetls power trucks.










Also, i'm working on some over head catenary (though one of my bridges got damaged at a meet, so i need to fix it up.) thats more long term.


----------



## tjcruiser

See? What could be more natural than that?!? :thumbsup: (<=== Referring to Choo Choo's logs, up above.)


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

green_elite_cab said:


> I've got some neat projects on my bench.
> 
> GP40FH-2, a New Jersey Transit Commuter engine. this shell was in god awful shape, so i'm fixing it up with cannon parts and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverliner IIIs, Philadelphia area EMUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow IIIs, the New Jersey end of EMUs. I have about 7 married pairs (14 cars) and a single. to build. Also visible in this photo are some of my other electric multiple unit cars. I'm going to try and give them underfloor power trucks. NWSL just came out with a new stanton drive, and i'd already installed some australian made Black Beetls power trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i'm working on some over head catenary (though one of my bridges got damaged at a meet, so i need to fix it up.) thats more long term.


Lovely details:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Green Elite,

Very nice work. I see this as your Post #1 ... you should introduce yourself a bit more over at our "Introduce Yourself" section.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

tjcruiser said:


> Smoke,
> 
> Why not get some real small branches from some real trees? Might have more of a natural look, maybe.
> 
> TJ


That would be too easy:laugh:


----------



## nsr_civic

well I've been busy just haven't been all that active. 
my current projects are 
Athearn blue box dash 9
parts list includes. 
details west snow plow and MU hoses.
detail associates brass cab shades.
athearn Genesis motor, gears, light board.
digitrax sdh164d sound decoder. 
hand made hand rails. 
kadee 148s
























































i also added working ditch lights.

ive also been working on an athearn sw7 repaint to sp. 
















this one got an athearn 3 chime horn, a radio ntenna and new glass.
more pix to come.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Cool diesels:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

I have the exact same diesel that you have in the upper picture but i could have sworn it was a c44 w9 both the dash 9 and c44 w9 are made by GE right?


----------



## Bman

gc53dfgc said:


> I have the exact same diesel that you have in the upper picture but i could have sworn it was a c44 w9 both the dash 9 and c44 w9 are made by GE right?


I'm pretty sure that they are one and the same. Most of the time C44-9W can be called the "Dash 9" or more specifically the "Dash 9-44CW" I think the Dash 9 is a nickname kinda thing.


----------



## dozer

Bman said:


> I'm pretty sure that they are one and the same. Most of the time C44-9W can be called the "Dash 9" or more specifically the "Dash 9-44CW" I think the Dash 9 is a nickname kinda thing.


 Exactly. They're known by both. It depends on who owns the loco. I know BNSF and UP calls the same engines two different things.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Here's a boxcar I just finished.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeez ... break out the sandblaster, strip that thing to bare metal, and give it a fresh paint job!

(Kidding!!! The rust looks very real. Nice weathering job!)

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

tjcruiser said:


> Jeez ... break out the sandblaster, strip that thing to bare metal, and give it a fresh paint job!
> 
> (Kidding!!! The rust looks very real. Nice weathering job!)
> 
> TJ


Thanks. I'm working on a cattle car that even a cow wouldn't ride in:laugh:


----------



## green_elite_cab

tjcruiser said:


> Green Elite,
> 
> Very nice work. I see this as your Post #1 ... you should introduce yourself a bit more over at our "Introduce Yourself" section.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


I probably should, but hey, thats whats on my work bench. I'm really terrible, i can't stick to one project, so i just round robin it all. it keeps me from getting frustrated with any one thing, but i get to keep pumping out models and improvements. 

I'll definitely be heading over there now.


----------



## imatt88

Hey Smoke,

Can you give a tutorial on how you weather your rolling stock? I'd love to know how you do it.

How about weathering a locomotive? Have you tried that yet?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> That would be too easy:laugh:


I was going to say stop using SlimJims for logs, that's what they sort of looked like to me.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

imatt88 said:


> Hey Smoke,
> 
> Can you give a tutorial on how you weather your rolling stock? I'd love to know how you do it.
> 
> How about weathering a locomotive? Have you tried that yet?
> 
> Cheers, Ian


Monster Trains gives a good tutorial on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlNe5Qj-qp0
I use a similar technique of acrylic paint with powder over top. I don't use my airbrush. I hate cleaning it.
I haven't had the guts to go at an engine yet. Besides. Have you seen my weathering? An engine wouldn't run in that condition:laugh:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Here's a cattle car I did last night.


----------



## Big Ed

Even a Hobo wouldn't ride in that!:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> Even a Hobo wouldn't ride in that!:thumbsup:


Thanks Ed. I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## David-Stockwell

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The first picture show what is on my workbench now!!!
> I know you will all say "A BUNCH OF STICKS"!!
> Well the next 3 pictures will show just what they are going to be:laugh::laugh:
> I just got an order for three bridges from a fellow in Australia and the next 3 pictures show what they will turn into in about 6 weeks!!
> Just switched to HO for the time being


Hi all,

Well it's 2 completed and 1 to go now
In the process of making the trestle bents for the curved bridge.

Hey big ed are you around somewhere!!
I wanted to find out if your making any progress on that "T" scale bridge I suggested that you build

Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well it's 2 completed and 1 to go now
> In the process of making the trestle bents for the curved bridge.
> 
> Hey big ed are you around somewhere!!
> I wanted to find out if your making any progress on that "T" scale bridge I suggested that you build
> 
> Dave


You sir, are a craftsman:thumbsup: Did you make that jig?


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well it's 2 completed and 1 to go now
> In the process of making the trestle bents for the curved bridge.
> 
> Hey big ed are you around somewhere!!
> I wanted to find out if your making any progress on that "T" scale bridge I suggested that you build
> 
> Dave



T scale trestles? Who me?

HA HA HA, not me too small!

Though I have the materials, lots of splinters of wood on the floor in the shop by the saw to make a couple hundred T bridges.:laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> You sir, are a craftsman:thumbsup: Did you make that jig?


Hi Smokestack lighting,

Thanks for the:thumbsup: appriciated!!!!

Yes I did!!! I have one for each scale, Z, N, HO, and O! Needed something that would hold up with lots of use

Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Smokestack lighting,
> 
> Thanks for the:thumbsup: appriciated!!!!
> 
> Yes I did!!! I have one for each scale, Z, N, HO, and O! Needed something that would hold up with lots of use
> 
> Dave


What size "lumber" did you use?


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> What size "lumber" did you use?


I use !/8 sq. for the posts and cap, 3/32 sq. for each sash and 1/16 x 3/32 for all the sway braces, girts and the side panel braces and 1/8 x 3/16 for the stringers that the track mounts to.

Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> I use !/8 sq. for the posts and cap, 3/32 sq. for each sash and 1/16 x 3/32 for all the sway braces, girts and the side panel braces and 1/8 x 3/16 for the stringers that the track mounts to.
> 
> Dave


Do you make the lumber yourself? Where would you get such specific size wood?
Sorry about the 20 questions, but my son really wants a trestle bridge and after seeing yours it makes me want to do something more than just a kit.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Do you make the lumber yourself? Where would you get such specific size wood?
> Sorry about the 20 questions, but my son really wants a trestle bridge and after seeing yours it makes me want to do something more than just a kit.


I buy my basswood from Northeastern Scale lumber Co. online.
There are other places like Micro Mark, Midwest products, local Craft stores and Hobby shops. I don't use balsa because it's to soft. There are other hard wood strips available (like spruce, maple, cherry or pine) too but they are probably more expensive. If you buy from a Hobby shop or Craft store you would pay taxes, but for a small amount of wood it might be cheaper than Northeastern. I don't pay taxes through them but I do pay a shipping fee which is usually $10. So I always wait until I need lots of wood and order through them. If it's just a straight trestle, some wood kits aren't that expensive. I build a lot of combination truss and trestle bridges so to duplicate something like that you would need several kits to make that sort of bridge.
Hope this helps you some!!!

Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> I buy my basswood from Northeastern Scale lumber Co. online.
> There are other places like Micro Mark, Midwest products, local Craft stores and Hobby shops. I don't use balsa because it's to soft. There are other hard wood strips available (like spruce, maple, cherry or pine) too but they are probably more expensive. If you buy from a Hobby shop or Craft store you would pay taxes, but for a small amount of wood it might be cheaper than Northeastern. I don't pay taxes through them but I do pay a shipping fee which is usually $10. So I always wait until I need lots of wood and order through them. If it's just a straight trestle, some wood kits aren't that expensive. I build a lot of combination truss and trestle bridges so to duplicate something like that you would need several kits to make that sort of bridge.
> Hope this helps you some!!!
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the info


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Here's a chemical car I did. Notice the lack of rust:laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell

Hi Smokestack,

You do some nice weathering jobs:thumbsup: although I would have to admit that some looked like they were going to fall apart with soooo much rust:thumbsup::laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Smokestack,
> 
> You do some nice weathering jobs:thumbsup: although I would have to admit that some looked like they were going to fall apart with soooo much rust:thumbsup::laugh:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I was basically doing a series of super beat up cars. My son is getting some new stuff for Xmas. I'll do those as if they are newish. Eventually there will be cars in all levels of decay.
I'm waiting for some buildings from EBay. It's been around 3 weeks and I'm starting to lose patience. It is obviously the last time I buy from this seller.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Good job smokestack
you might want to add some rust to frame not alot but on the trucks springs not so much. Where the couplers are. and make little tear drop like rust spots where the tank car railing is conected to the tank and the lids of the tank car will have some rust on them as the bolts are not painted or the paint chips off with time exposing them to the enviroment. there will also be dirt rust on the top of the tank car flowing down the sides becuase of where dirt settles DOWNWARDS. try not to overdoit if you add rust to the tank car.
here are some pictures

http://www.kahndog.com/Photogallery/07-2007/tank-car-richs012.jpg
http://rpmedia.ask.com/ts?u=/wikipe..._UTLX_12283.jpg/120px-Tank_car_UTLX_12283.jpg
http://www.carmathinc.com/images/insulated-tank-car.JPG
http://railwaymuseum.ab.ca/files/u1/51625tank.jpg
hope this helps with your weathering.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

gc53dfgc said:


> Good job smokestack
> you might want to add some rust to frame not alot but on the trucks springs not so much. Where the couplers are. and make little tear drop like rust spots where the tank car railing is conected to the tank and the lids of the tank car will have some rust on them as the bolts are not painted or the paint chips off with time exposing them to the enviroment. there will also be dirt rust on the top of the tank car flowing down the sides becuase of where dirt settles DOWNWARDS. try not to overdoit if you add rust to the tank car.
> here are some pictures
> 
> http://www.kahndog.com/Photogallery/07-2007/tank-car-richs012.jpg
> http://rpmedia.ask.com/ts?u=/wikipe..._UTLX_12283.jpg/120px-Tank_car_UTLX_12283.jpg
> http://www.carmathinc.com/images/insulated-tank-car.JPG
> http://railwaymuseum.ab.ca/files/u1/51625tank.jpg
> hope this helps with your weathering.


Those references are awesome! Maybe I will beat up the tanker:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc

glad to help. I can't currently do any airbrush work right now as my old one broke and the new one does not have the same air supply tube fitting so i have to get the parts so it will work again but i will get some pics up of the two cars i do have airbrushed by me. I will also get pictures of my airbrush projects once i get the parts and can work again.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

gc53dfgc said:


> glad to help. I can't currently do any airbrush work right now as my old one broke and the new one does not have the same air supply tube fitting so i have to get the parts so it will work again but i will get some pics up of the two cars i do have airbrushed by me. I will also get pictures of my airbrush projects once i get the parts and can work again.


Looking forward to seeing some of your stuff I don't use an airbrush personally, just for that reason. They are a maintenance nightmare. Mine is gathering dust on a shelf.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I was basically doing a series of super beat up cars. My son is getting some new stuff for Xmas. I'll do those as if they are newish. Eventually there will be cars in all levels of decay.
> I'm waiting for some buildings from EBay. It's been around 3 weeks and I'm starting to lose patience. It is obviously the last time I buy from this seller.


Hi Smokestack,
I don't blame you for being upset "3 WEEKS" :thumbsdown:that is ridiculous!!:thumbsdown: you should send them an e-mail requesting delivery "NOW"
I have sold many bridges on e-bay and I always made a practice of getting them mailed by 2 or 3 work days. I have heard though that mail delivery in Canada is very slowhwell:
Thanks for putting me in your friends list. I had not done anything in that area so far.hwell:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Smokestack,
> I don't blame you for being upset "3 WEEKS" :thumbsdown:that is ridiculous!!:thumbsdown: you should send them an e-mail requesting delivery "NOW"
> I have sold many bridges on e-bay and I always made a practice of getting them mailed by 2 or 3 work days. I have heard though that mail delivery in Canada is very slowhwell:
> Thanks for putting me in your friends list. I had not done anything in that area so far.hwell:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I don't think it is the Canadian mail system. I have received other things in days from the States.


----------



## MattyVoodoo

Junk, stuff, and other misc. But whatever I just needed and used is probably there. But it gets a good clean off every once and a while


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

My latest wreck.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> My latest wreck.
> View attachment 5412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413


That one "smokstack" should have the trucks removed and placed away from the track somewhere with weeds and bushes growing up around it and maybe some hobo's setting next to it
or at the very least setting in front of the repair/paint shop!!!:laugh:
It's in too bad of shape for the railroad to use

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> That one "smokstack" should have the trucks removed and placed away from the track somewhere with weeds and bushes growing up around it and maybe some hobo's setting next to it
> or at the very least setting in front of the repair/paint shop!!!:laugh:
> It's in too bad of shape for the railroad to use
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I was thinking the same thing. It looks abandoned without windows. I was going to put some kids smoking cigarettes behind it:laugh: I haven't really researched figures yet.


----------



## tjcruiser

I have to laugh ...

Here on the forum, we have guys (like me) going out of our way to get RID of rust on their freight cars and cabooses. And, we also have guys going out of their way to ADD rust on their freight cars and caboooses. Go figure!

Anybody want to buy some rust dust?!?

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

tjcruiser said:


> I have to laugh ...
> 
> Here on the forum, we have guys (like me) going out of our way to get RID of rust on their freight cars and cabooses. And, we also have guys going out of their way to ADD rust on their freight cars and caboooses. Go figure!
> 
> Anybody want to buy some rust dust?!?
> 
> TJ


No thanks. I prefer to make my own:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc

"good greif Charlie Brown"
Lucy Van Pelt
I think that sums up your caboose quite nicely.
definatly not rail worthy now. I would be afraid that if i stepped on to it i would fall right through.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tooter

It's odd how seeing that caboose can make me sad... sort of like witnessing the slow death of the American railroads.


----------



## David-Stockwell

choo choo said:


> It's odd how seeing that caboose can make me sad... sort of like witnessing the slow death of the American railroads.


I agree with you completely, choo choohwell: there are no real trains any more because the caboose is GONE And especially all the steam engines.
All you can see are very strange looking diesel locomotives
Just the opinion of an "OLD FART" who loves the old days of railroading:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tooter

Thought I'd cheer myself up by starting a new project... a Japanese logging caboose. 










It's still a rough concept, and needs glue, paint, railings, and a brake wheel. The shell is a kitbashed EMD SW-1 cab.

This is the inspiration... 









Man, I'll *never* be able to match their finesse... 

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

choo choo said:


> It's odd how seeing that caboose can make me sad... sort of like witnessing the slow death of the American railroads.


That's about the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me


----------



## tooter

Smokestack Lightning said:


> That's about the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me


A good artist is both thought provoking and emotionally persuasive. You were able to encapsulate the present state of a dying industry in just one car... 

...and that's pretty effective communication. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## sstlaure

Great rustification (if that's a word) I agree a small area (think diorama) with this sitting on the side of the track with weeds/activity around it would be cool.

If anyone REALLY likes cabooses - you've got to check out this place. Strasburg, PA Did a 1 week family vacation last year and stayed in a caboose the whole time. Tons of fun rail stuff to do (Steam included) The steam engine rolls back and forth all day long right along the edge of the property.

http://www.redcaboosemotel.com/index.htm


----------



## tooter

Put some paint and stain on the little Japanese logging caboose... 



















...next come the railings and brake wheel.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

If I may, ever so gently ...

The "end grain" on that plywood (?) deck rubs me the wrong way. If you want a wood stained look on its top surface, maybe paint the edges black or dark brown?

Please feel free to throw my two-cents away, of course!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey tj, 

Yeah, I'm not satisfyed either.
I'll fine tune the edges. :thumbsup:

Just put the railings on...










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice ... copper wire, huh? Simple, but just right! Good choice of a deep/dark red there, by the way ... has a very traditional feel.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

that there belongs to a cab from a switcher i own that i have to get a new motor for (needs new brushes, springs, and contact covers.)


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Got our train station and engine shed in the mail today:smilie_daumenpos:
Hopefully they don't turn out like they should be condemned:laugh:


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> that there belongs to a cab from a switcher i own that i have to get a new motor for (needs new brushes, springs, and contact covers.)


Yes, it is. 

It's a 1939-1950 EMD SW-1 cab.

You can tell by the old fashioned rounded windows on the other side...










Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

looks like there should be a hearth and a brick smoke stack on the end facing you in the above pic. just a thought


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> looks like there should be a hearth and a brick smoke stack on the end facing you in the above pic. just a thought


Yeah, that "hearth" is where the engine cowling would normally be attached. I simply glued a panel from the inside to cover up the hole... 

(edit) Just installed an old fashioned metal Kadee #440 brake wheel...


----------



## gc53dfgc

still think you should put a fire place in to keep those brakemen and conductors warm during the winter. all about the little details


----------



## tooter

You're right... I do believe that a smokestack is in order.


----------



## nsr_civic

choo choo said:


> Thought I'd cheer myself up by starting a new project... a Japanese logging caboose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a rough concept, and needs glue, paint, railings, and a brake wheel. The shell is a kitbashed EMD SW-1 cab.
> 
> This is the inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'll *never* be able to match their finesse...
> 
> Greg


hay Greg
I saw one of these at the model train show here in town. i thought of you when i saw it but he was asking $45 for it and 3 log buggys and i didn't have the extra $$. lolz


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Step 1 of the train shed


----------



## tooter

nsr_civic said:


> hay Greg
> I saw one of these at the model train show here in town. i thought of you when i saw it but he was asking $45 for it and 3 log buggys and i didn't have the extra $$. lolz


Thanks for thinking of me. 

...but the Japanese stuff is 9mm. 
That's why I'm making my own. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Step 1 of the train shed
> View attachment 5450


Nice!  Looks like you can choose which ends you want on it.


Greg


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Got our train station and engine shed in the mail today:smilie_daumenpos:
> Hopefully they don't turn out like they should be condemned:laugh:


Hi Smokestack,
Glad to hear you got your stuff in the mail Saw you had one of them all laid out nicely Was that everything you were expecting from that EBAY seller?

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Smokestack,
> Glad to hear you got your stuff in the mail Saw you had one of them all laid out nicely Was that everything you were expecting from that EBAY seller?
> 
> Cheers, Dave


It came in good condition. A little late on the delivery. I may start a new thread to show my progress, so I don't jack subwayaz' thread with a million pics.


----------



## David-Stockwell

I just finished the 3rd bridge of my 3 bridge order!!
A 20" long curved trestle 7 1/2" high on a 24" radius!!

SO WHAT DO I DO NOW????

Anybody have any suggestions??

DOES ANYBODY NEED A BRIDGE??????HUH

I guess I could finish reading my Isaac Asimov novel Foundation and Earth

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

With your talents, you should venture into a swing bridge or a lift bridge or a bascule bridge or something. Moving parts!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

David,

Do you make any iron and steel bridges or just wood bridges. I mean steel and iron as in wood painted silver but looks like iron or steel?


----------



## Boston&Maine

David-Stockwell said:


> DOES ANYBODY NEED A BRIDGE??????HUH
> 
> Dave


I really wish it was five years from now so I could get you to build any bridges I want on my layout... Nice work!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Boston&Maine said:


> I really wish it was five years from now so I could get you to build any bridges I want on my layout... Nice work!


Really? I wish it was 1993:laugh:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> I just finished the 3rd bridge of my 3 bridge order!!
> A 20" long curved trestle 7 1/2" high on a 24" radius!!
> 
> SO WHAT DO I DO NOW????
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions??
> 
> DOES ANYBODY NEED A BRIDGE??????HUH
> 
> I guess I could finish reading my Isaac Asimov novel Foundation and Earth
> 
> Dave


I love your bridges:thumbsup: Maybe you could do some replicas.


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> With your talents, you should venture into a swing bridge or a lift bridge or a bascule bridge or something. Moving parts!
> 
> TJ


Hi TJ,
Your trying to scare the daylights out of me!!! build a bridge with "MOVING PARTS" It would turn out to be a piece of junk!!!!:thumbsdown: and a steel construction too
I built one bridge that was not a timber design and I was not that happy with the finished product:thumbsdown: It was a concrete type bridge. I did actually sell it on EBAY which really surprised me Here's the pic

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> David,
> 
> Do you make any iron and steel bridges or just wood bridges. I mean steel and iron as in wood painted silver but looks like iron or steel?


I have never tried to duplicate a steel bridge mainly because of not being able to show rivet detail that is obvious in all the plastic steel kits. I know that where I get my wood from, they have all the basswood shapes for making that type of bridge, like angles, tee's, channels, I beams. etc but the final bridge would be lacking the rivet detail and I really don't know if it would sell. Maybe I should try one just to see how it would turn outhwell:

Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

I think the concrete bridge looks pretty good. I like your wood one better. I like wood bridges better in general though.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Boston&Maine said:


> I really wish it was five years from now so I could get you to build any bridges I want on my layout... Nice work!


Hi Boston&Maine,

Just curious!! Why do you need 5 years to have a bridge!!!
NO SPACE RIGHT NOW FOR A BRIDGE!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> I have never tried to duplicate a steel bridge mainly because of not being able to show rivet detail that is obvious in all the plastic steel kits. I know that where I get my wood from, they have all the basswood shapes for making that type of bridge, like angles, tee's, channels, I beams. etc but the final bridge would be lacking the rivet detail and I really don't know if it would sell. Maybe I should try one just to see how it would turn outhwell:
> 
> Dave



How about a Popsicle bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I love your bridges:thumbsup: Maybe you could do some replicas.


Hi Smokestack,
What do you mean by "REPLICAS"

LIKE AN EXACT DUPLICATE OF AN EXISTING BRIDGE
I suppose I could if it isn't to large

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> I have never tried to duplicate a steel bridge mainly because of not being able to show rivet detail that is obvious in all the plastic steel kits. I know that where I get my wood from, they have all the basswood shapes for making that type of bridge, like angles, tee's, channels, I beams. etc but the final bridge would be lacking the rivet detail and I really don't know if it would sell. Maybe I should try one just to see how it would turn outhwell:
> 
> Dave


If your worried about sales. You should build bridges like this.


----------



## Big Ed

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Smokestack,
> What do you mean by "REPLICAS"
> 
> LIKE AN EXACT DUPLICATE OF AN EXISTING BRIDGE
> I suppose I could if it isn't to large
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Yeah. Like "Bridge over River Kwai" or something. People that like history might like them. Not just train fans.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> How about a Popsicle bridge.
> 
> View attachment 5479


Hi big ed,
nice to here from you!!
"POPSICLE BRIDGE" Your always good for a joke!!!:thumbsup:

NO WAY:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> If your worried about sales. You should build bridges like this.
> View attachment 5480


THANKS LOADS SMOKESTACK:thumbsdown:

Dave


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> THANKS LOADS SMOKESTACK:thumbsdown:
> 
> Dave



Make a lot more money making those types of bridges too.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Yeah. Like "Bridge over River Kwai" or something. People that like history might like them. Not just train fans.


I DID SMOKESTACK Have you looked at my album on this site?????

It's not an exact duplicate but the center section is pretty close to the one in the movie. I had to shorten the ends a little. But that is nothing like the real one that was actually built. Don't know much about it. I remember seeing pictures of it, but don't know where now.

dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Make a lot more money making those types of bridges too.


Yeah, and I would wind up loosing everything I own from all the law suits I would faced with

dave


----------



## Boston&Maine

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Boston&Maine,
> 
> Just curious!! Why do you need 5 years to have a bridge!!!
> NO SPACE RIGHT NOW FOR A BRIDGE!!
> 
> Cheers, Dave


No, no space for a layout...


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> David,
> 
> Do you make any iron and steel bridges or just wood bridges. I mean steel and iron as in wood painted silver but looks like iron or steel?


Hi gc53dfgc,

Were you just suggesting I try a steel type bridge or are you actually looking for some type of steel bridge???
I'm sure you know there are plenty of different steel type bridge kits available on the market and some are very nice looking models.
Faller has a very long unique type model available now!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Here is my completed train shed


----------



## Big Ed

Very nice!:thumbsup:

I was going to say you missed some spots, but I see that you fixed them.

Now you need some pigeons roosting on top of the roof.


----------



## gc53dfgc

yes i was suggesting that you make a steel type bridge


----------



## tooter

Just finished a little trolley... 






























It's a really old heavy all diecast metal shell in which I installed a new Tyco motorized chassis.


----------



## nsr_civic

nice! you should make it pick up from the pole! i have an old brass trolley that picks up from both track and pole.


----------



## tooter

Unfortunately I had to nix the pole insulation and wiring to fit the motor into the shell. The fit took quite a bit of grinding to make it work. But it's ok because a powered catanery system is definitely *not* in the plans. I like the short wide profile of the old trolley over the longer thinner new ones, and am happy to have been able to make it operational again.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

choo choo said:


> Unfortunately I had to nix the pole insulation and wiring to fit the motor into the shell. The fit took quite a bit of grinding to make it work. But it's ok because a powered catanery system is definitely *not* in the plans. I like the short wide profile of the old trolley over the longer thinner new ones, and am happy to have been able to make it operational again.


Nice job McGyver


----------



## tooter

I just started working on some little mining car kits... 










They roll on standard HO track so I'm going to run some flex track right into a mine so I can drive them in and out with the small compact 23 ton industrial locomotive. The cars are diecast metal with wooden floors and resin hoppers, and are loaded with *lots* of nice diecast details.


----------



## nsr_civic

those are sweet! do they have coupler pockets?


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> I just started working on some little mining car kits... I'm going to run some flex track right into a mine ...


Helpers on the rock pile mine down in the basement?!? 

Nice wee little cars ... Indy Jones style ... perfect fit to the "dimensionally challenged" layout!

TJ


----------



## aionta

*wee little mining car kits*

Who is the manufacturer of these kits?


----------



## tooter

They're made by:

comstockcarshops.com

Here's what they look like finished...










The many highly detailed mini metal castings are *superb* with hardly a hint of flash on them. The hopper is solid resin and needs to be hollowed out with a Dremel.

No coupler pockets, they come with drawbars. So I'm going to just stick a chopped Kadee on each end. I *really* like that they run on HO track. Then the mine *isn't* just a static display. I'll be able to actually *RUN* a little train *in* it.  The 23 ton industrial loco is going to be be the mining engine...










I'm planning on two mine openings with a single loop of track running through them. That way I can run the mining train seamlessly *in* one and *out* the other. 










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Greg,

Just out of curiosity, do you know if real-life short-length mine cars would be attached to each other via conventional couplers, or via more simple draw bars?

Your in-and-out the mine setup sounds fantastic. Finish the diggin', and get building! We can't wait much longer ... getting too excited here!

TJ


----------



## tooter

I have no idea, tj... 

...but then again I *NEVER* consider prototypical reality. 

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

I would say small mine cars would be simple drawbars as they would not hall as much tonnage than larger cars and you could make them closer together then standard couplers saving space.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, guys.

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> David,
> 
> Do you make any iron and steel bridges or just wood bridges. I mean steel and iron as in wood painted silver but looks like iron or steel?


Okay gc53dfgc, I have started a steel one!!!hwell:hwell: Now I'll just have to see how it turns out???? Pic's below of my progress so far.
LOTS OF VERY SMALL PARTS TO MAKE


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Big change for you, huh? Looks great so far. Is that styrene you're using?

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Big change for you, huh? Looks great so far. Is that styrene you're using?
> 
> TJ


No TJ it's the same old material I always use!! Basswood
They have the same structural shapes like I beams, channels, angles, etc.
What they don't have is the Plastruct shape with the v's that join two channels together like you see on most steel bridges.

Dave


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Looking Good!*

Hey David,
Do you have an engineering background because that bridge looks sharp! Keep up the good work and keep posting updates.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey David,
> Do you have an engineering background because that bridge looks sharp! Keep up the good work and keep posting updates.:thumbsup:


Thanks MacDaddy,

Yes to your questionI was a mechanical draftsman and designer for about 18 years and then went into printed circuit board design for about 5 years and then cad systems were developed and the remaining years were designing on computers. Had enough in 1999 and retired at 62!! Didn't want to wait another 3 years to get the full retirement.
This particular bridge is very tedious work though.hwell: TOOOOO many small parts (74 year old hands are very shakey) because I didn't want to spend the money for the Plastruct parts that do the same job.
Dave


----------



## gc53dfgc

well David you've blown me away with taking on such a big challenge. so whos this one for? If not claimed how much are you thinking about asking for it, and finally how much would it cost for you to make me one like this in HO scale? I think I would like each curve dome peice to be one foot long in real life don't know how many feet that would be in HO scale and have a total of two feet of bridge.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> well David you've blown me away with taking on such a big challenge. so whos this one for? If not claimed how much are you thinking about asking for it, and finally how much would it cost for you to make me one like this in HO scale? I think I would like each curve dome peice to be one foot long in real life don't know how many feet that would be in HO scale and have a total of two feet of bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
> Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


When I decided to do this bridge I had nobody in mind that it would be for.hwell:Anyway don't you think you should at least wait until I have this bridge done before you think about wanting it??? I still have 3 to 4 weeks of work to do on it!! LOTS OF TINY PARTS TO MAKE
Anyway If I had to come up with a price it would be about $80. The bridge is going to be a steel deck bridge with 2 double steel trestles for support. It will be 16 inches long x 7 1/4 high.

Your double through truss would be 174 feet long. 12 inches in HO is 87 feet.!! Don't you think you should wait until you see this bridge before you ask me to build another one for you??

CHEERS, Dave


----------



## gc53dfgc

David-Stockwell said:


> When I decided to do this bridge I had nobody in mind that it would be for.hwell:Anyway don't you think you should at least wait until I have this bridge done before you think about wanting it??? I still have 3 to 4 weeks of work to do on it!! LOTS OF TINY PARTS TO MAKE
> Anyway If I had to come up with a price it would be about $80. The bridge is going to be a steel deck bridge with 2 double steel trestles for support. It will be 16 inches long x 7 1/4 high.
> 
> Your double through truss would be 174 feet long. 12 inches in HO is 87 feet.!! Don't you think you should wait until you see this bridge before you ask me to build another one for you??
> 
> CHEERS, Dave


How long will the bridge you are building now be in real feet? 
No, I think you could make anybridge look good and be nice even a steel one so I would have no problem asking you to build a special one for me before you got the first steel one finished as I think you do very good detailing and look very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> How long will the bridge you are building now be in real feet?
> No, I think you could make anybridge look good and be nice even a steel one so I would have no problem asking you to build a special one for me before you got the first steel one finished as I think you do very good detailing and look very nice.:thumbsup:


Well thanks much for your vote of confidance!

I MADE A BOOBOO!!!!:thumbsdown: The side frames of the deck area are 16 inches long but with the bridge abutments the total will be 17 inches, which in HO scale feet that is 123 feet long I am finishing up 1 of the trestles so either very late tonight or in the morning I'll post a picture of the 1 completed trestle and you will be able to see what I'm planing for them.

Have a nice evening

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

David-Stockwell said:


> Well thanks much for your vote of confidance!
> 
> I MADE A BOOBOO!!!!:thumbsdown: The side frames of the deck area are 16 inches long but with the bridge abutments the total will be 17 inches, which in HO scale feet that is 123 feet long I am finishing up 1 of the trestles so either very late tonight or in the morning I'll post a picture of the 1 completed trestle and you will be able to see what I'm planing for them.
> 
> Have a nice evening
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I can't believe I have missed all these posts on your steel bridge. It is coming along so well. It actually sent a chill down my spine. Impeccable work:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

David-Stockwell said:


> Well thanks much for your vote of confidance!
> 
> I MADE A BOOBOO!!!!:thumbsdown: The side frames of the deck area are 16 inches long but with the bridge abutments the total will be 17 inches, which in HO scale feet that is 123 feet long I am finishing up 1 of the trestles so either very late tonight or in the morning I'll post a picture of the 1 completed trestle and you will be able to see what I'm planing for them.
> 
> Have a nice evening
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Here's 2 pic's of 1 completed trestle
Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Very realistic ... nice gussets / rivet plates ... quite convincing!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Very realistic ... nice gussets / rivet plates ... quite convincing!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ!! your comments are appreciated

Whadda you mean "RIVET PLATES" I couldn't see any rivets at all:thumbsdown::laugh::laugh:
That was my main reason for not trying steel type bridges. Cause I knew there would be no rivet detailhwell: I really wasn't sure that a steel type bridge without rivets would be appealing to a modeler. But there seems to be some that don't mind GLADLY 

CHEERS, Dave


----------



## sstlaure

Looks great there Dave....Very nice work.


----------



## beavis

as for rivets, just thinkin out loud so to speak, what if you used push pins like our wives use for sewing and cut them down and push em in place? haven't looked at one in awhile so not sure about scale but who knows.... just a thought.

BTW FANTASTIC work on all the bridges I've seen of yours!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

sstlaure said:


> Looks great there Dave....Very nice work.





beavis said:


> as for rivets, just thinkin out loud so to speak, what if you used push pins like our wives use for sewing and cut them down and push em in place? haven't looked at one in awhile so not sure about scale but who knows.... just a thought.
> 
> BTW FANTASTIC work on all the bridges I've seen of yours!! :thumbsup:


Hi guys, Thanks for the positive comments

To you beavis, Thanks My feeling about rivets is the same as my feeling about nut and bolt castings for timber trestles. It can be done but on any bridge of a nice length (say 12 inches or more) When you start counting, the numbers reach into the 1,000's:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
So in most cases I leave those details off!!! Of course I did put some nut & bolt castings in the mounting base of the trestle:thumbsup: But that will total 32 and I cab count that high:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

beavis said:


> as for rivets, just thinkin out loud so to speak, what if you used push pins like our wives use for sewing and cut them down and push em in place?


Or perhaps just little dabs/dots of white glue ... let 'em dry, then paint 'em. Would give a rivet head look, I suspect.

(Not that I'm the one counting rivets here, or anything! )

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey David,
> Do you have an engineering background because that bridge looks sharp! Keep up the good work and keep posting updates.:thumbsup:





gc53dfgc said:


> How long will the bridge you are building now be in real feet?
> No, I think you could make anybridge look good and be nice even a steel one so I would have no problem asking you to build a special one for me before you got the first steel one finished as I think you do very good detailing and look very nice.:thumbsup:


Well here I am again with another update of the steel bridge. the main truss section, 1 trestle and the abutments are complete. Three trestles are 60% done and the walkways are finished.

Dave


----------



## spuddigger

*Two Layouts, two Houses*

I don't have any pics yet but at my Father's house we are working on an American Flyer with three layers. The Top layer stands alone with a loop and figure 8. the middle is ramped on two sides to the lower level with hopes to one day connect all three. There are two loops on the lower level with a line down the middle with a station siding on one side and a yard on the other.

On the home front I am slowly teaching my 5 year old about scale by figuring out how to rearrange his 9x13 bed room to fit a 48"x58" platform with an american flyer loop with HO in the middle.


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

As usual with your stuff, I'm floored. Beautiful work. Are those stone pillars all custom, too? Individual blocks?

Thanks for sharing ... again!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Spud ... sounds like you guys are all having a blast ... 3 generations of railroad fun!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> As usual with your stuff, I'm floored. Beautiful work. Are those stone pillars all custom, too? Individual blocks?
> 
> Thanks for sharing ... again!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ
Yes the stone bridge abutments are custom built. You might be surprised at how their done though!! I use stuff that most people through away!:laugh:
You know those foam containers that your meat from the grocery store come in. HUH? They are not individually cut stones. The mortar lines are scribed on the material and then beat with a blunt instrument like a screw driver to get the rough surface. A good friend of mine (J.S. Geare) explains the technique in his web site. It's one any modeler should take a look at!! 
www.ezbizwebsite.com:thumbsup: He has lots of interesting things there:thumbsup:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

"Meat stone" ... or maybe "Stone meat" ... who'd'a'thunkit? Very, very clever!

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

here are my latest installs. im still working on the gp9.
athearn blue box c44-9W SP # 8125
new rtr motor and light board.
digitrax sdh164d sound decoder. 
details west or detail associates. ditch lights, cab shades, plow, MU hoses, and 3 chime horn.
hand made hand rails and grab irons, ladders.


























athearn blue box GP9 
rebuilt motor. 
digitrax dh163p 
athearn blue box 3 chime horn. 
home made cab shades. 
details west SP GP9 light package.
drilled and wired for miniatronics bulbs. 


















o and this thing has taken up residence on my work bench recently too!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Winter Projects....and Visitors!*

Hey NSR, Nice job on that SP C44 and GP 9.....if only you did Chessie System the Cat would come in handy!!:laugh::laugh: I have our old play room for my work table due to Frigid conditions in our garage. I'm fixing and repainting old buildings for our expanded layout...and yes I too have a visitor!


----------



## tjcruiser

NSR -- I like MacD's Chessie Cat suggestion!

MacD -- I like the copper-colored roof on that one building. Is that a painted finish?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55

Hey TJ, The Clock Tower and trim were in original oxidized copper green and looked HIDEOUS...so I used some Cannon bronze from an old brittish frigate that sank inour bath tub many years ago...(.no there is no sunken treasure in the tub.:laugh..to give it that buffed and shiney look.....flat hull red for the brick and it looks great.


----------



## tjcruiser

At least it wasn't one of OUR frigates sinking in your tub!

The bronze roof/tower looks great ... nice rehab. :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

Well To anyone interested I finished the steel bridge I gave been posting about

Dave


----------



## modeltrainhead

nice bridge i give that a :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltrainhead

CATS CATS i had one HE DIED cat ran into the road u know whats happens next this was a year ago


----------



## gc53dfgc

currently on my workbench are a bunch of engines being converted to DCC here is the thread that I am uploading the progress on. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603


----------



## Xnats

@ Dave that is very nice indeed. I was enjoying your progress since you posted the rocker bearing with all the parts before assembly. Talk about detail lol. I do have a question though. The two towers; in therory are they using elastomeric bearings? The only thing missing now is a Greek painting crew, ready to apply a organic zinc epoxy system :laugh:


----------



## MacDaddy55

David-Stockwell said:


> Well To anyone interested I finished the steel bridge I gave been posting about
> 
> Dave


Again Dave, that is one impressive building project....Ill bet your favorite movie is "The Bridge on the River Kwai"!!:laugh::thumbsup: Great job!


----------



## David-Stockwell

Xnats said:


> @ Dave that is very nice indeed. I was enjoying your progress since you posted the rocker bearing with all the parts before assembly. Talk about detail lol. I do have a question though. The two towers; in therory are they using elastomeric bearings? The only thing missing now is a Greek painting crew, ready to apply a organic zinc epoxy system :laugh:


Thanks for giving my stuff a "look see", it's appreciated. I can't say much about the actual prototype construction!!hwell: I just did what seemed to look good. I had seen carious types of bearing type devices on steel bridges but have very little knowledge about them. I really prefer the timber bridges and I do all sorts of those!!! See my album here

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

MacDaddy55 said:


> Again Dave, that is one impressive building project....Ill bet your favorite movie is "The Bridge on the River Kwai"!!:laugh::thumbsup: Great job!


Thanks MacDaddy,

That comment comes pretty close to being right. I made an effort to duplicate that bridge once!! Got a picture of it in my album on the forum!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tooter

Hi Dave, 









The mark of a *good *model is that you *can't tell* what scale it is... and you acheived that. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tooter

...meanwhile on my work bench is a small project of much more modest skills. I painted the Eloc... 










The old paintjob was pretty beat up. I had touched it up with a blue sharpie marker, but it didn't look very good, so I decided to give it a total make over...












...it's just a heated rattlecan job. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

I like the all-red look. Did you strip to bare metal(?) first ? Edges look very crisp.

TJ


----------



## tooter

The shell is plastic... but yes the molding is nice and crisp. Only the bumpers are metal, and they're removeable for painting. I just wash everything down with alcohol, heat up the rattlecans on a stove burner... and shoot. Hot spray paint works *really* well. It'll turn out a job that rivals the factory.  

Greg


----------



## aionta

*what setting do you heat the rattle can paint at ?*

what setting do you heat the rattle can paint at ?

and for how long

Have you every over heated one? splat!


----------



## tooter

I turn a gas stove burner onto the lowest flame setting, hold the can upright so that the bottom of the can is directly over the flame for a few seconds, touch my fingers to the bottom to check how warm to the touch it gets, shake the can to spread the heat from the can to the paint, repeat as necessary until the paint in the can feels nice and wam just like a baby bottle... but *NOT* so hot that you can't touch the can. 

Heating the paint raises the can pressure and thins the viscosity of the paint so that when you spray it on, it levels out nicely and does not obscure the sharpness of details like rivets louvers handles and hinges. 

...and no, I've never splatted a can yet. 

When the red paint gets completely cured, I'm going to paint the roof flat black. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Another option is to partially immerse a paint can into a bucket-bath (kitchen pot) of hot water and let it sit for a while. Lesk risky for those who don't want to fiddle with the open-flame option.

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hot water immersion takes too long and leaves you with a wet drippy can. 
Whereas I can easily heat up a dry can ready to spray in under a minute.


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Hot water immersion takes too long and leaves you with a wet drippy can.
> Whereas I can easily heat up a dry can ready to spray in under a minute.


yeah... then KABOOM!


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> yeah... then KABOOM!


I'm ok... I'm ok...


----------



## T-Man

I also find that heating the can shortens the life. You loose pressure before the paint is used up.


----------



## tooter

Really? I haven't experienced that, and I heat every can I spray. Maybe you're getting them too hot.


----------



## x_doug_x

i see this is in the ho section. but thanks to t-mans repair threads on here i just got through replacing the e unit in a old 2055 hudson. wiring would have been much worse without the ilistrations, it was still a little rough. i figured it out though.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*Steels type bridges*



Xnats said:


> @ Dave that is very nice indeed. I was enjoying your progress since you posted the rocker bearing with all the parts before assembly. Talk about detail lol. I do have a question though. The two towers; in therory are they using elastomeric bearings? The only thing missing now is a Greek painting crew, ready to apply a organic zinc epoxy system :laugh:





MacDaddy55 said:


> Again Dave, that is one impressive building project....Ill bet your favorite movie is "The Bridge on the River Kwai"!!:laugh::thumbsup: Great job!





choo choo said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mark of a *good *model is that you *can't tell* what scale it is... and you acheived that. :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Well, to all of you that responded (and anyone else) to my first steel bridge posting, I guess that there will be more steel type bridges in my future!!
I just listed it this morning on EBAY and it sold within an hour.
Thanks to all of you for your positive inputs:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Wow! Excellent results, as certainly evidenced by the quick sale. (And we'll keep you little meat-package styrofoam trick a secret!)

Well done,


TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

been working on this SP GP38-2 for a while now.









cut out and mounted proto specific light fixture.








mounted and painted. bulbs installed.








homemade cab shades mounted








original taillights were melted. replaced with stock. 








kadee #148 mounted in insulated box
















standard blue box chassis with decoder 
















taillights repainted. number boards removed. as per prototype.








cab shades painted.

any discoloration due to repainting will be hidden by weathering

can we sticky this one? i had to dig for it... lolz


----------



## gc53dfgc

nsr_civic said:


> been working on this SP GP38-2 for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut out and mounted proto specific light fixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mounted and painted. bulbs installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade cab shades mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original taillights were melted. replaced with stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kadee #148 mounted in insulated box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard blue box chassis with decoder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taillights repainted. number boards removed. as per prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cab shades painted.
> 
> any discoloration due to repainting will be hidden by weathering
> 
> can we sticky this one? i had to dig for it... lolz


Thats a very lengthy rebuild there. Have you installed decoders before or did you just start?


----------



## nsr_civic

this is a rebuild of a previous convert. i have done 20-25 converts so far. all more complex than this. all of my engines either have or are in the process of getting full prototypical lighting and sound. i may be going back and adding fiber optic class lights to some of them.


----------



## igmuska

nsr_civic said:


> this is a rebuild of a previous convert. i have done 20-25 converts so far. all more complex than this. all of my engines either have or are in the process of getting full prototypical lighting and sound. i may be going back and adding fiber optic class lights to some of them.


Is your decoder the SDH164D? And what resistor values are you using for your headlights? Next week my SDH164D should arrive parcel post for my Athearn SD40-2 #7835 loco. Currently I have the following Ohm valued resistors (330, 470, and 680: all 1/4 watt). Depending on the SDH164D performs, I'll probably use them for my other 14 other locomotives needing DCC


----------



## lears2005

A new layout is what is on my work bench


----------



## nsr_civic

In most of my installs I use 1.2mm 1.5v miniatronics bulbs. I use them in pairs with a 330 ohm resistor on a pair of bulbs in parallel. On a single bulb i use larger resistors, I'm not sure of the value off hand.


----------



## igmuska

nsr_civic said:


> In most of my installs I use 1.2mm 1.5v miniatronics bulbs. I use them in pairs with a 330 ohm resistor on a pair of bulbs in parallel. On a single bulb i use larger resistors, I'm not sure of the value off hand.


I have some 330 Ohm resistors and the same bulbs as you have. Eventually my other project BNSF SD40-2 #7835 will be on the rails soon.


----------



## kastoo

*Venting*

Yea, I'm a newbie...well newbie to building layouts....I am building one with my son. The problem is every train I buy reacts differently to the layout...negatively! The 1st one...too bottom heavy and wheels too close together..can't climb. The second one...well that worked great but the motor quit...this third one a Bachmann is long a bottom heavy and on one track it hangs up..the front wheels go up in the air and it catches on the bottom and quits...yea, I could raise the track..PAIN! I think I will hack out the bottom of the train and make it higher so it isn't such a low rider...darn it. I just need one train to make it all the way around so the kid can play....sheesh.


----------



## NIMT

Installing one resistor for 2 bulbs is risky! If one bulb goes bad the second will go Super Nova  and instead of replacing one your replacing two.:thumbsdown: Using A 680 Ohm Resistor is the recommended for those bulbs.
nsr_civic,
If you install your decoder over the motor and not on the truck top you will run into less problems down the line, Problems like; Decoder or wiring hitting the flywheels causing drag, Wearing threw wires and shorting out, and truck turning and floating issues. Just use double stick foam tape on to the top pickup of the motor. Wrapping the motor with electrical tape will raise the motor temp and shorten it's life. 
Just my experiences, feel free to disregard.


----------



## NIMT

kastoo,
Houston I think we have a problem!!
Too bottom heavy??? You can almost never have to much bottom weight!
An engine not being able to climb might mean your grade is to steep.
I think I got your problem figured out!


> Bachmann is long a bottom heavy and on one track it hangs up..the front wheels go up in the air and it catches on the bottom and quits...yea, I could raise the track..PAIN! I think I will hack out the bottom of the train and make it higher so it isn't such a low rider...darn it.


Your transition from the flat to the grade is way too quick! High centering a loco is not a good thing!! Hacking off the bottom will only make it worse!
Change your approach to the grade and make sure that you only have 1 inch per 3 feet maximum grade. I stay at 1/2 inch per 3 feet to be safe.


----------



## kastoo

Thanks...I removed a plastic cover from the weight and noticed the weight is scored which means it's been run without the cover before probably for the same problem..anyway..it solved the problem...no more catching but yea I still have work to do..I have car derailing going on....doh!



NIMT.COM said:


> kastoo,
> Houston I think we have a problem!!
> Too bottom heavy??? You can almost never have to much bottom weight!
> An engine not being able to climb might mean your grade is to steep.
> I think I got your problem figured out!
> 
> Your transition from the flat to the grade is way too quick! High centering a loco is not a good thing!! Hacking off the bottom will only make it worse!
> Change your approach to the grade and make sure that you only have 1 inch per 3 feet maximum grade. I stay at 1/2 inch per 3 feet to be safe.


----------



## nsr_civic

@kastoo make sure you insulate that weight from hitting the track rails or it will short out your whole system..

@nimt & igmuska 
most of my installs have had athearn rtr light boards installed along with the decoder. this does the voltage drop for me so no resistors are needed.this is a better idea if you have the space for both.:thumbsup: 
also the gp38-2 has a compartment in the top for weight and it occupies the space above the motor so i had to move the decoder. i agree with mounting above the motor but it was not possible in this one.


----------



## kastoo

Crap... Thanks.... stupid thing is already making noises haha....hmm now what to use to insulate...



nsr_civic said:


> @kastoo make sure you insulate that weight from hitting the track rails or it will short out your whole system..
> 
> @nimt & igmuska
> most of my installs have had athearn rtr light boards installed along with the decoder. this does the voltage drop for me so no resistors are needed.this is a better idea if you have the space for both.:thumbsup:
> also the gp38-2 has a compartment in the top for weight and it occupies the space above the motor so i had to move the decoder. i agree with mounting above the motor but it was not possible in this one.


----------



## gc53dfgc

kastoo said:


> Crap... Thanks.... stupid thing is already making noises haha....hmm now what to use to insulate...


A plastic cover perhaps?


----------



## kastoo

Haha...I'll dream up something. I am just glad I know now...whew. Thanks



gc53dfgc said:


> A plastic cover perhaps?


----------



## nsr_civic

electrical tape will work. and its nice and thin,.


----------



## kastoo

I thought of tape too but I said...nah..it'll just fall off..so I dremelled the living daylights out of the plastic cover and I also played with the grade on the track a little...so far so good....still have hiccups...I just want him to be able to run the thing..Good Lord willing we can have time to change things as time goes on...he's so exited..he wants to do it all at once..I told him nobody does...the model train show you see on TV is just an end result of a lot of time.



nsr_civic said:


> electrical tape will work. and its nice and thin,.


----------



## NIMT

There is nothing on my workbench!:laugh:
New build, I haven't had a train work space for a while so this is goin to be nice!















On to the UNboxing of the trains!!


----------



## NIMT

OK now it looks like I'm ready to get busy, Haven't unpacked it all, just ran out of room for now!
I think it's time to be having a bunch of give aways!!! Get ready for it!


----------



## nsr_civic

ill help ya clear some of it out!


----------



## NIMT

nsr_civic,
What are you needing?
I probably got two two of them!


----------



## nsr_civic

im in need of athearn blue box style freight trucks. and anything southern pacific!!!. lolz im broke as hell right now though..


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Sean,

Your bench is already chock-a-block full. Looks like you need to build _another_ one! 

Did you grove the shelves for the rolling stock wheels? (Just curious.)

Nice work,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

NIMT.COM said:


> OK now it looks like I'm ready to get busy, Haven't unpacked it all, just ran out of room for now!
> I think it's time to be having a bunch of give aways!!! Get ready for it!
> View attachment 7097


 I will be waiting for the givaways.:thumbsup: Looking for steam trains of sorts and anything CSX and Southern Pacific and any BNSF as well and well just about anything you don't want.


----------



## NIMT

TJ,
I will be putting 3 tracks deep on the 4 shelfs.
And a set of programming and test tracks on the bench top.
Do you still need one of these on the east coast?


----------



## tjcruiser

Ha ha ... more snow / ice / slush due tomorrow. Ya' got about a hundred of those things you can send my way?!?


----------



## TONOFFUN80

got one of my atlas/kato rs3 running on dcc now the second one goes under the soldering tip


----------



## NIMT

Engines and more engines.
The NIMT Railroad acquired allot of ex Southern Pacific Gear.
Going to have to re-logo them!







The junk yard fleet. if you see something ask We'll always deal!:laugh::laugh:







Waiting on the paint department! AKA Wife







I guess the shay is just part of the heritage fleet.


----------



## lears2005

You got a lot of switch machines


----------



## NIMT

There is more on the ground, I think I'm at around 250 not including the atlas one's that I'm going to sell her in a few min.


----------



## shaygetz

NIMT.COM said:


> The junk yard fleet. if you see something ask We'll always deal!:laugh::laugh:


OK...that Rock E60 electric...talk to me, dude...what are you looking for?:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

Awww, Sir I see you have a good eye, It's a bachmann, The body looks to be in exellent shape and it does run but not well! 
You will get a laugh out of this, it came from a preacher.:laugh:
For the low low price of your address it's yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

what are you takeing for the B&o ab set the little pennsy rs switcher and the bachmann sanafe gp? engine?


----------



## igmuska

I still got a couple of steps to go, see-through steps, adding DCC sound but almost finished. Already added grab irons, see-through fans, and have begun hardwiring mobile sound decoder.


----------



## gc53dfgc

an sd40-2 My favorite.


----------



## NIMT

The B & O AB set is a rubber band drive that does not run or at least I've never tried. 
The pennsy RS switcher, Rivarossi, is only the body it's the same as the UP in front the UP does have all the parts 2 for one deal, I've never even messed with it!
Bachmann Santa Fe, humm never messed with it either?
Make me an offer!


----------



## gc53dfgc

15 or 20 dollars I guess. Don't take it harshly I just don't know what they are worth except for the rubber band drive types. is the Santa Fe powered?


----------



## shaygetz

NIMT.COM said:


> You will get a laugh out of this, it came from a preacher.:laugh:
> For the low low price of your address it's yours!:thumbsup:


Aye...'twas destiny...prolley a Bapticostal, like me...we tend to like things with "Rock" in their names...:thumbsup:

Thank you very much for that generous offer.


----------



## sstlaure

Just sent in a massive order to Walthers for everything I need to build a big grain elevator complex. Got an extra 10% off of my order because Feb is my b-day month.


----------



## gc53dfgc

HEY MODS! How come this thread is not stickied? It seems to be a very popular thread and I like to see what others are working on and seing new trains. Just a thought...


----------



## TONOFFUN80

my new workstation


----------



## gc53dfgc

TONOFFUN80 said:


> my new workstation


so your workbench is on your workbench then?:laugh:


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Something like that


----------



## shaygetz

TONOFFUN80 said:


> my new workstation


Must be new to the hobby...you can still find everything...:thumbsup:


----------



## TONOFFUN80

fairly new i've owned my bachmann set 15 years but realy didn't
do much with it. my grampa has had the train set in the basement for 
30 some years now that he has moved on i'm in the process of moving it to my basement


----------



## tooter

Hice work station, Chris... :thumbsup:

Made some more progress on the little mine ore hoppers...










Next is staining the wood platforms, painting the bins, gluing everything together, adding the drawbars and link pins, and putting Kadees on each end.

Greg


----------



## David-Stockwell

*bridges*

Well here's what's on my workbench now!!!
Four bridges all at different stages of construction!!!
HO trestle, HO Howe truss, N covered bridge, and N truss & deck girder.
YEAH, I KNOW I POSTED N SCALE IN THE HO SCALE SECTION:laugh:
My workbench is a multi scale workbench:laugh::laugh:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Fabulous craftsmanship, as always. Fun to see you building trusses directly pinned on top of your graph paper layout drawings.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice

*My mess... err workbench... err room*

You call it a workbench I call it my mess...

Hopefully when I get some track to actually work I'll start building a real bench.


























I've got another room mess next door to this with my O stuff all over the place as well 

Hmm pics not showing.


----------



## shaygetz

My plan is to take the mechanism from a Bachmann cable car and use it to make a running model of this...










...found plenty on it as well...

http://historyhunts.blogspot.com/2010/10/new-red-river-and-gulf-rr-2008-09.html


----------



## gc53dfgc

David-Stockwell said:


> Well here's what's on my workbench now!!!
> Four bridges all at different stages of construction!!!
> HO trestle, HO Howe truss, N covered bridge, and N truss & deck girder.
> YEAH, I KNOW I POSTED N SCALE IN THE HO SCALE SECTION:laugh:
> My workbench is a multi scale workbench:laugh::laugh:
> Cheers, Dave


More steel bridges aye?:laugh:



shaygetz said:


> My plan is to take the mechanism from a Bachmann cable car and use it to make a running model of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...found plenty on it as well...
> 
> http://historyhunts.blogspot.com/2010/10/new-red-river-and-gulf-rr-2008-09.html


Looks a bit like a mine train used in coal mines.



choo choo said:


> Hice <(LOL hice might want to change that to nice)work station, Chris... :thumbsup:
> 
> Made some more progress on the little mine ore hoppers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is staining the wood platforms, painting the bins, gluing everything together, adding the drawbars and link pins, and putting Kadees on each end.
> 
> Greg


your little projects are looking just as good as ever. You are going to need a large layout with all thos cars and engines you have collected.:laugh:


----------



## NIMT

I searched high and low to no avail so I made one.
Super Tanker!!!
Start with some leftover copper pipe.







Add a few pieces of brass. 







Parts for the twin trucks. 







Main body assembly.







Dome ends. 







Ends installed. 







Top hatches installed, Tomorrow I will make the top cage and walkway.
And install a few more details then a sweet paint job. 







Comparison to normal car three times longer. 







Yes it's real, Here is a picture of the real Dupont car.


----------



## concretepumper

Sean that big pig is too cool. Great craftsmanship right there! Wow. Are you gonna make more? Will you sell them if you do? And what is the tightest radius it can run on? Thanks , Rick


----------



## NIMT

Cp, Thank you!
I don't think I'll make a second like this, it was a workout and I'm still at it 11 at night. started a 6 am yesterday. I might try a PVC Pipe model once the weather gets better, Pipes all in craw space, entrance covered in snow.
The trucks articulate almost 45 degrees so it should handle a tight turn but my layout plans call for min radius of 44 inches might even stay above 48 inch just to be safe.


----------



## rthornton

We just got our benchwork up and are in the process of laying roadbed but our workbench has a Walther's Fire Station in the process of being built.


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean,

Excellent custom tanker work. Very creative. What did you use for the copper end caps and dome caps??? Those pieces don't look like off-the-shelf copper plumbing pieces to me.

Clue us in!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

The ends of the tanker are made from the copper fins from a computer heat sink. I peened it into a dome with a 1/2" carriage bolt head. over a 1" steel pipe nipple.
I think because of the copper and brass color my camera won't focus in on the top details. The top caps have lids that have "Bolts" around the rim it was done with a center punch on the back of a brass circle then soldered on top of a brass pipe and an altered 1/2 plumbing cap. I'm making the top cage today and hopefully get it painted.
Choo Choo's the king of short, I'm the king of long!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is a long one alright!  You were looking for those absurdly long cars, I guess you got tired of looking?


----------



## tjcruiser

NIMT.COM said:


> The ends of the tanker are made from the copper fins from a computer heat sink. I peened it into a dome with a 1/2" carriage bolt head. over a 1" steel pipe nipple.


Very nice custom craftsmanship, indeed!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Sean,
I hugely admire your talent!
Bob


----------



## Mouse

Not to much work or trouble to do, but I got this cool little F.R.E.D. from Ring Engineering installed today. Took all of 2 minutes to install hehe! Tried to get a picture of it flashing but man is it hard haha!










*Installed on an Athearn TTX Husky Stack Well Car.*


----------



## NIMT

Got the last of the details installed.
Put on a primmer coat, still trying to decide on final color and logo's.


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...and if you can't run it on your layout, you can always beat rivet counters over the head with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

shaygetz said:


> Sweet...and if you can't run it on your layout, you can always beat rivet counters over the head with it...:thumbsup:


He's got a good point.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Your soldering is impeccable! :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Mouse said:


> Not to much work or trouble to do, but I got this cool little F.R.E.D. from Ring Engineering installed today. Took all of 2 minutes to install hehe! Tried to get a picture of it flashing but man is it hard haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Installed on an Athearn TTX Husky Stack Well Car.*


Shutter's. Reminds me of all the air brake tests I had to deal with today. There's yet another thing to add to my wanted list. lol


----------



## tjcruiser

Excellent work, Sean ... excellent work!


----------



## tooter

Sean inspired me to sandblast and paint my tank car... 










...good old BBQ black. 

Greg


----------



## sstlaure

My whole layout is going on the workbench...I'm moving in ~3-4 weeks so it's got to come down. I've got 5 totes full of structures, rolling stock, tools and accessories all packed up. The layout table is looking pretty bare.


----------



## tooter

It's ok... you'll get to build another one. 

Greg


----------



## NIMT

Your next one will be bigger and better!
You can do it!


----------



## NIMT

Worked on this today, wanted to use smaller wheels they just didn't work very well!
OK Choo Choo what color would you like it?
Rail Bike,







Rail Bike Primer Coat,


----------



## concretepumper

Hey Sean that is the coolest ever! WTG! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wonder if I could do something small like that with TMCC for O-scale?


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean ... that's fabulous! Really nice job.

TJ


----------



## raleets

Love to see the guy peddlin' his arse off with a GP40-2 bearin' down on him:laugh:
I'll show you some REAL "track"shon 
Bob


----------



## NIMT

GRJ, If you send me a set of O trucks and I'll make one up for you!
And in O, I could power it!


----------



## nsr_civic

Hay sean I just picked up an athearn blue box rotary snow plow at an antique store for about 1.50$.. I was wondering if you could post some pix of the insides of yours so I can figure out a way to power this bad boy.


----------



## NIMT

Here are some pics, it's hard to see everything because of all the DCC and sound stuff to it. I added DCC control but it has a motor that goes threw a double pulley reduction to slow it down.
You would not have to go threw that if you use a DCC on the motor and run it at a slower speed, or you can use a gear reduction unit motor. If your doing DC then your going to need to regulate the voltage to keep the speed of the fan/blower lower.
Hope that helps, if you need more just ask.


----------



## NIMT

Well after working on the rail bike trying to make a tow bar for it I came up with a much better solution! I just remade the back portion of the bike so that it can be towed or pushed with a standard Kadee coupler!















Then it looked so lonely that I thought it should have a home!















Choo Choo, I'm leaving this one copper and brass you can pick your favorite color for it! They are off and running to you today!
And don't any of you wise acre N scale guy's ask me to make you one too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NIMT.COM said:


> GRJ, If you send me a set of O trucks and I'll make one up for you!
> And in O, I could power it!


Hey, it's got to be done with only four wheels! 

I've thought about hacking one of those crew cars that Lionel sells into something really odd. I'd need enough space to stick the TMCC controller, the smallest one I see is 2.0" L x 1.00" W x 0.65" H. I'd just like to see how small a vehicle I could cram one of these into.  The trick is getting power to it, you HO guys have all sorts of small power options.


----------



## nsr_civic

Is that plow self propelled or pushed with another engine? Mine came with a rubber band drive front truck to spin the fan.


----------



## tooter

Hey Sean, 

I'm simply blown away by your innovations... and can see the beginning of a hobby turning into a nice little business. What you are making will sell for good money. :thumbsup:

Just imagine a copper engine house for a brass locomotive... 

Greg


----------



## NIMT

nsr_civic,
In real as in proto type these snow blowers require an engine to push them around. They never had powered trucks.

Choo Choo,
When you get it if you would indulge us in a video of it being moved around that would be great! Oh and so I dont forget the track to the Rail Bike shed, DO NOT power it! The copper shed is soldered to the rails and would make your power supply wanna smoke, 
I don't know if you've ever seen a speeder shed ( I would imagine you have) The track comes out of the shed and meets the main line at a 90 deg angle.


----------



## nsr_civic

That's what I thought. How does the front truck mount on yours? Mine will fall off if I remove the rubber bands.. is the pully shaft carrier sonething you fabricated?


----------



## sstlaure

NIMT.COM said:


> nsr_civic,
> In real as in proto type these snow blowers require an engine to push them around. They never had powered trucks.
> 
> Choo Choo,
> When you get it if you would indulge us in a video of it being moved around that would be great! Oh and so I dont forget the track to the Rail Bike shed, DO NOT power it! The copper shed is soldered to the rails and would make your power supply wanna smoke,
> I don't know if you've ever seen a speeder shed ( I would imagine you have) The track comes out of the shed and meets the main line at a 90 deg angle.


NIMT,
I believe some were self-powered. (Note the tender attached) Here's a pic of one I took while on vacation in Breckenridge CO from the Denver, Leadville & Gunnison RY.


----------



## NIMT

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hey, it's got to be done with only four wheels!


That's what I'm saying send me a truck and a chip and I'll fix you right up!
Working on O would be a Cake walk compared to HO and N!
You know what I haven't seen in O a Circus clown car that would be a hoot!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it's not a "chip", it's a PCB, here's what they look like. I don't have one in my hand right now, but that's what I'd buy to do this deed.

What's the Circus clown car look like?


----------



## NIMT

I have done a huge amount of research over the years on snow blowers for the rail roads and I've never found a self propelled model, Not to say it hasn't been done Just I haven't seen it! The reason for the tender is that the snowblower used a engine to turn the blades, Need to get the coal and water from somewhere to make that happen. I have read that some of the older steam powered units were converted to electric and they put a diesel B unit with it to power it but would disconnect and remove the drive unit out of those too! I'm not really sure why? 
If you ever get a chance to stop and look real close at the wheels on one of these, they are all small, no drive links, that would not have worked in the steam era, you also could not produce enough steam to drive both the blower and movement.
They used to wind up the blower then run it into the snow and almost stall out the blower fan blades! The newer non rotary versions use a completely different setup.
Cheerfully submitted from the Blow Hard!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think you're right Sean, here's what I found on the topic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_snowplow


----------



## NIMT

You know a clown car, A car all out of proportions!















And yes I could hide that TMCC unit NO problem!


----------



## tooter

NIMT.COM said:


> Choo Choo,
> When you get it if you would indulge us in a video of it being moved around that would be great! Oh and so I dont forget the track to the Rail Bike shed, DO NOT power it! The copper shed is soldered to the rails and would make your power supply wanna smoke,
> I don't know if you've ever seen a speeder shed ( I would imagine you have) The track comes out of the shed and meets the main line at a 90 deg angle.


No problem, Sean...
I can't power it because I don't have a layout. 

Greg


----------



## sstlaure

NIMT.COM said:


> I have done a huge amount of research over the years on snow blowers for the rail roads and I've never found a self propelled model, Not to say it hasn't been done Just I haven't seen it! The reason for the tender is that the snowblower used a engine to turn the blades, Need to get the coal and water from somewhere to make that happen. I have read that some of the older steam powered units were converted to electric and they put a diesel B unit with it to power it but would disconnect and remove the drive unit out of those too! I'm not really sure why?
> If you ever get a chance to stop and look real close at the wheels on one of these, they are all small, no drive links, that would not have worked in the steam era, you also could not produce enough steam to drive both the blower and movement.
> They used to wind up the blower then run it into the snow and almost stall out the blower fan blades! The newer non rotary versions use a completely different setup.
> Cheerfully submitted from the Blow Hard!


Makes sense....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll bet we could mount something really odd on a single O-scale truck.  Maybe I should look around for one of the powered trucks I see on eBay from time to time, solve the issue of power. A single six wheel clown car would be pretty cool.


----------



## sstlaure

Sounds like you want to make an O-Scale Segway there gunrunner


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, that would be two wheels and a gyro, I'll stick with a single truck with either 4 or 6 wheels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wonder if I could find a motor to work with this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Basic-Power-Truck-/270718566099?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f08157ed3


----------



## Xnats

NIMT.COM said:


> And don't any of you wise acre N scale guy's ask me to make you one too!


O come on Sean, you know you want to  We could just order some Z scale stuff and Bamm - then you would have Z Scale Guys asking for requests :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Fantastic work, just fantastic.


----------



## NIMT

Alright Stan, I have done decoder installs in a Z it was not fun!!!
Give me a few days and I'll see what I can come up with for you N Guys, I think I got one set of power trucks and one set of regular trucks to play with! Any suggestions on what you would like to see made???


----------



## NIMT

GRJ 
Yep that would work great I probably have several motors that would fit that!


----------



## Xnats

NIMT.COM said:


> Alright Stan, I have done decoder installs in a Z it was not fun!!!
> Give me a few days and I'll see what I can come up with for you N Guys, I think I got one set of power trucks and one set of regular trucks to play with! Any suggestions on what you would like to see made???


Ok it has to roll down the track, spin to the side and dump at least one way :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc

Xnats said:


> Ok it has to roll down the track, spin to the side and dump at least one way :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Looks like an ancient shopping cart.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

Xnats said:


> Ok it has to roll down the track, spin to the side and dump at least one way :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


One could have a heck of a tailgate party with that...


----------



## NIMT

OK Stan! Your On!!
But the wife put her foot down and said you have to weather it! She's my Painter and she flat refuses to do rust!:laugh::laugh:
Thank goodness you gave me a human powered model to do, Trying to stuff a squirrel under the hood of that thing could have been a bit too much for me to handle!:retard:
To the Crafting table Batman!


----------



## Xnats

Just so your wife does not get mad at me, no rush Your jeweler skills are way better then mine, so I'll just pass out the food as we watch and learn, Batman
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:








Shay has the right idea, maybe extra points for a cooking grate?


----------



## NIMT

OK Stan what do you think?







As per your request it Rolls, It turns, Dump end gate opens, It dumps!














From one extreme to another!







Dang, I didn't catch the grilling grate till late so I'll have to do that in the AM, Oh wait it is the AM?
Sorry had to take a few libertys with the design, This things tiny!!!
Oh and Just if anyone is wondering It is Built to scale, the top is an N scale 55 gallon drum!:retard:
PM Me Stan so I can send it to you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is beyond cute! :thumbsup: Your skills amaze me, you knock these things out like cookies! :laugh:


----------



## nsr_civic

Wow that thing is freakin tiny compared to the supertanker. Nice work!


----------



## raleets

Sean has the eyes of an eagle, the hands of a neurosurgeon, and the creativity of Arthur Hitchcock 
Bob


----------



## Xnats

That was freak'en fast, lol 
I bow to your engineering and crafting skills Sean :thumbsup: No more wise arse request from yours truly  
Got to admit though, it looks pretty cool next to your supper tanker. I'll send ya a pm when I'm home and on a secure line 
Dang that is just to funny, nice, very nice :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NIMT

*Ore Wagon Important Update*

Original that Stan wanted me to copy! I don't think he thought I could do it!







Updated from original Can you see the differance, besides the color?














Look real close!
Tadda, This is for SHAYGETZ, ready for tailgateing!







Bring on the Nanno burgers and brats!
For those that are wondering how small is it!
And yes the grill is soldered together!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's hard to express my amazement.


----------



## NIMT

GRJ,
Did you find me a power truck yet?
I dieing to do something a little bigger!
Anyone have a O Scale power truck they would like to donate?


----------



## Xnats

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's hard to express my amazement.


As the proud new owner, I'll agree with that. 

It is the little things like this, that separate MTF from other forums I read during the day. I'm glad I took the step to register, instead of being a guest with no name. Thanks Sean


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NIMT.COM said:


> GRJ,
> Did you find me a power truck yet?
> I dieing to do something a little bigger!
> Anyone have a O Scale power truck they would like to donate?


Still looking for one that I can actually power. I saw one on eBay, but no motor, and I have no idea if I'd ever find the motor with the proper worm gear. Still looking...


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That is beyond cute!


Oh dear...you've crossed the line...no modeler calls another modeler's work cute
except his wife/sister/daughter/girlfriend...you are hereby scheduled for a timeout, where you will be sentenced to playing with a Brio Thomas the Tank Engine playset for the next 30 daze while listening to Justin Beiber sing "Stuck in the Moment"...


----------



## NIMT

> playing with a Brio Thomas the Tank Engine playset for the next 30 daze while listening to Justin Beiber sing "Stuck in the Moment"...


OHHHH that was harsh punishment!!!, 
I would bet no one will ever make that mistake again!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Xnats

shaygetz said:


> Oh dear...you've crossed the line...no modeler calls another modeler's work cute
> except his wife/sister/daughter/girlfriend...you are hereby scheduled for a timeout, where you will be sentenced to playing with a Brio Thomas the Tank Engine playset for the next 30 daze while listening to Justin Beiber sing "Stuck in the Moment"...


HaHaHaHaHa way to go John :thumbsup: Nothing like getting busted in style :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Watch out, I hear Sir Topham Hat is a cross type of chap and he loves Justin. Make sure you don't ask about his Barry Manilow collection either :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yikes, I crossed all sorts of lines here! 

Time to hide for a few days...


----------



## shaygetz

I was lenient...Lady Gaga is my usual music of torment.


----------



## concretepumper

:laugh::laugh: Thats funny! But you gotta wonder about a guy who actually Knows Justin Beebr song titles!


----------



## shaygetz

concretepumper said:


> :laugh::laugh: Thats funny! But you gotta wonder about a guy who actually Knows Justin Beebr song titles!


Having no less than 4 nieces in the 12-14 age bracket has a bit to do with that... Lady Gaga on the other hand, was obviously put here to trigger any latent hallucinogens that may remain from my attending a particular Aerosmith concert in Dec. '77......


----------



## concretepumper

shaygetz said:


> Having no less than 4 nieces in the 12-14 age bracket has a bit to do with that... Lady Gaga on the other hand, was obviously put here to trigger any latent hallucinogens that may remain from my attending a particular Aerosmith concert in Dec. '77......



Right on Shay, I am lucky none of my 4 kids are into that. But they listen to some other crap thats for sure! Must have been a blast @ Aerosmith in "77. Man I was like 4.  Legendary Band but Steven Tyler is a little creepy IMHO.


----------



## tooter

NIMT said:


> nsr_civic,Choo Choo,
> When you get it if you would indulge us in a video of it being moved around that would be great! Oh and so I dont forget the track to the Rail Bike shed, DO NOT power it! The copper shed is soldered to the rails and would make your power supply wanna smoke,
> I don't know if you've ever seen a speeder shed ( I would imagine you have) The track comes out of the shed and meets the main line at a 90 deg angle.


Hey Sean, 

Your little railbike and shed arrived today...










...and they're absolutely precious! :thumbsup: I'll come up with a video.

Where did you get those tiny wheels? They work great, and your assembly skills are incredibly precise. I tell you there's a real potential for producing copper products that nobody else has done.

On a narrow gauge site, I saw where a guy rolled a finely splined handle from an unrelated tool over some thin copper sheets on a soft surface and it instantly turned them into corrugated roofing material. The structure building possibilities alone are staggering!

Thanks, man... 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean, Greg,

How nice to see such generosity and thankfulness! Well done, gents!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> ...and they're absolutely precious! :thumbsup:


I sense a double standard here. *Cute* is not allowed, but *precious* is?


----------



## tooter

All my little trains have a highly non-prototypical cute factor... but I tend to avoid using that specific term because it's generally frowned upon. 

Greg


----------



## NIMT

Greg, It's your work of art now if you want to call it precious, or cute that's your option!
I just happen to love to do that kind of work.
The wheels are off a Gandy Dancer that gave it's life for a better cause!
Glad it got there safe and sound.
If the doors catch on the rails just trim them back a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Great stuff, Sean...

Just finished repairing this O scale Plymouth MDT switcher put out by Atlas back in the early 70s when they had a small line of O scale equipment. Many thanks to acwilli for this hefty little beast...my scale trio is now complete.


----------



## tooter

Wow, Shay... what a contrast in scales! 
Are those G,O, and HO?

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Wow, Shay... what a contrast in scales!
> Are those G,O, and HO?
> 
> Greg


O, HO, N


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Wow, Shay... what a contrast in scales!
> Are those G,O, and HO?
> 
> Greg


As gc pointed out, they are,O, HO and N. The first two are Bachmann offerings, for economics I suspect they widened the hoods to install cheaper motors. The missing railings may have been a TYCO-like move, where they simply were aiming for a less discriminating consumer and left them off.


----------



## Big Ed

NIMT said:


> Greg, It's your work of art now if you want to call it precious, or cute that's your option!
> I just happen to love to do that kind of work.
> The wheels are off a Gandy Dancer that gave it's life for a better cause!
> Glad it got there safe and sound.
> If the doors catch on the rails just trim them back a little.:thumbsup:


Great work indeed.:thumbsup: 
So cute and adorable, precious, squeezable and hug-able. 

How come you didn't paint the shed too?
Pink would have looked fantastic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Uh oh, Ed said cute!


----------



## shaygetz

Oh dear...we gotta lotta folks that needs time outs....:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

The Atlas 4-6-2 I bought from 5thgenRR is now complete. Cobbled the rest of the tender with parts received from another modeler and my own junk box, it awaits a good clean and lube...


----------



## tooter

Nice work, Shay!... :thumbsup:
Those big black Lionel "Iron Age" steamers really look cool.
And by the way... are you gonna get a G scale Plymouth to round out your collection?

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Nice work, Shay!... :thumbsup:
> Those big black Lionel "Iron Age" steamers really look cool.
> And by the way... are you gonna get a G scale Plymouth to round out your collection?
> 
> Greg


Thanks, choo...those steamers are N scale BTW, the one in the back is a JMC/Con-Cor 2-8-8-2 Mallet. Both steamers share mechanisms that were redesigned and manufactured by Rivarossi, a major player in HO at the time. 

If I can find one at the right price, I'd like to add both a G and a Z Plymouth to complete the collection.


----------



## NIMT

I agree you do need a few more plymouths to round out the set!
It's neat to see the contrast between the scales like that!
I thought your Steamers were lionels too??? That's a good thing to me, those have a real solid look to them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

shaygetz said:


> The Atlas 4-6-2 I bought from 5thgenRR is now complete. Cobbled the rest of the tender with parts received from another modeler and my own junk box, it awaits a good clean and lube...


Nice Shay. I kept debating I should pick pick it up and try to give it a good home. Then it was sold hwell: At least you got her back running faster then I ever could :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

Xnats said:


> Nice Shay. I kept debating I should pick pick it up and try to give it a good home. Then it was sold hwell: At least you got her back running faster then I ever could :laugh:


It definitely had a rough past, the tender shell has been glued to the frame and the frame had been modified as well. One set of drivers was slipping out of quarter and it looks like a plastic incompatible lube was used on it at one time. The effects have since stopped long ago but the scars remain.

The old lube had solidified, making the drivers hard to pull out. I repaired the tender floor with home made shims and scrubbed the whole mech down after dis-assembly. I re-quartered the offending driver and added the missing tender truck assemblies. It now runs (in an academic sense) but needs replacement wheelsets for the tender as the ones I had are badly worn and don't pick up power well. The tender could use some added weight but, with the glued on shell, that will prove to be a challenge.

All in all, about 4 hours work with nothing too out of the ordinary or unexpected. When your budget is as tight as mine, you take what you can find and roll with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Sounds like you're quite the "Salvager " I've been trying to bring an old Lifelike CP diesel back to service ....I picked it up from the "junk line" (budget considerations) at my LHS along with an FA2. These old Life Likes used an over/under drive gear arrangement where the gears generally over time split rendering the loco stationary. My solution was two drive pulleys salvaged from the motors of a couple of old tape decks and an "o" ring. 
I drilled out the pulleys to match the shaft diameters of the locomotive motor and truck drive shafts installed the pulleys and "o" ring and away she went not the quietest loco on the layout but it moves along ok by itself ....still could use a set of new traction tires which I'm looking for and then it might even be able to pull a few cars!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that Shayz could probably make a train car out of the stuff in your trash can! :laugh:


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Sounds like it! Some have true talent & the rest of us stumble along as best we can!


----------



## Xnats

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think that Shayz could probably make a train car out of the stuff in your trash can! :laugh:


You mean re-power a loco with items from one's pocket including the lint :laugh: Shay you do have a very impressive resume of items you brought back to life :thumbsup: Maybe when I'm ready to retire and get settled in on a budget, I'll have an assortment of parts needed. It is just so impressive the majority of your collection is from fixing others trash/headaches.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think that Shayz could probably make a train car out of the stuff in your trash can! :laugh:


Like...shirt box cardboard...










...or scrap store signs? :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Xnats said:


> Maybe when I'm ready to retire and get settled in on a budget, I'll have an assortment of parts needed. It is just so impressive the majority of your collection is from fixing others trash/headaches.


My hobby budget would make most model manufacturers sob like schoolgirls. I get by on about $150 a year, including materials. Most of my parts and equipment come from junk lots sold for peanuts or given away at train shows. "Pay it Forward" helps...on other forums, postage and reciprocation aren't an issue...a call went out for Atlas parts and I had an answer in less than an hour and the parts in less than 72 hours. 

The hobby has been very good to me, hence the offers I make here and on other forums. My hope is to inspire, not intimidate...I hope that's how I come off.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yes Shay, that's what we're talking about!  Pretty neat stuff!


----------



## NIMT

Shay, You are truly a master at budget craftsmanship!


----------



## concretepumper

WTG Shay! I also have a Total of about $150 spent this year on the hobby! That is my whole layout! And most of the $$ was at Home Depot on materials. A good friend (above poster)   helped me get on the right track with some quality Model Railroad items!


----------



## tooter

Put a new cab on my caboose...


----------



## nsr_civic

looks like a switcher cab... lolz


----------



## tooter

It is...  
I took it off of a nonoperational engine.


----------



## sstlaure

I thought the caboose was supposed to be smaller than the engine


----------



## raleets

Scott, 
If there's one thing I've quickly learned about model railroading is that "anything goes"........so, bring it on! 
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> It is...
> I took it off of a nonoperational engine.


You don't believe in Dummy engines do you?:laugh:


----------



## nsr_civic

been working on my scratch building skills!
































































i had an extra athearn semi truck chassis so i shortened the wheelbase and made a body for it. 

i also shortened a 53' trailer to 48' to fit my spine cars.


----------



## sstlaure

Nicely done NSR


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking good!


----------



## NIMT

SWEET! Love the yard dog!


----------



## concretepumper

Yea thats cool!


----------



## nsr_civic

thanks guys. 
ive done some detailing 








































and my girlfriend painted it up today!. 
















































windows come next.


----------



## NIMT

I love the details! I was right there with you till this hand came out and painted it HOT PINK!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: I bet it's really red isn't it? Dang Flash Oh and quit being a cheap skate and get you girl an air brush dude or she might leave you!:laugh:


----------



## nsr_civic

nope its pink!!!! hahaha no its red we just have shitty lights in her room. she has a compressor and some cheap *** brushes but i cant afford a good one for her right now.. maybe one will show up in the pass it forward some day.. lolz


----------



## concretepumper

I have the Harbor Freight cheapie Airbrush and I am happy with the performance. It was my first and I learned with this one. I think it was $15. It is a copy of one of the better makes.


----------



## nsr_civic

We have 2 of those and they don't seem to work very well at all.


----------



## concretepumper

nsr_civic said:


> We have 2 of those and they don't seem to work very well at all.



I made a few mods to mine per a Tool review page. 



Follow these steps and the operation is super smooth after. I have put mine away dirty and cleaned it up in a few minutes and I was painting again.


http://airbrushtips.110mb.com/Harbor Freight Airbrush.html


----------



## tooter

Finally finished the coupler conversion from Euro's to Kadee's on the little passenger train...










These passenger cars did *not* have standardized coupler pockets which use the plug-in Kadee #18's... so the Kadees that work for these are #41 long undershank couplers combined with the snap together boxes. You simply glue them onto the underside of the car, and stick the existing coupler pins through the hole in the box and into the existing coupler hole where they were when they held on the European couplers...










A nice clean fit. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Nice conversion. That passenger train looks GREAT ... perfect pairing for your theme.

TJ


----------



## novice

Yeppers good job - I really like that loco - great looking theme train.


----------



## Massey

Right now my bench is devoid of trains  I have a computer that I just moved back to my house after it spent the last year some where else. There are 6 pistons from my Camaro's first engine, I know 5/6 rods are good I need a machine shop to check the 6th one. Lemme see... A couple hard drives and alot of dust. I need to get my trains out and play again.... I miss my trains.

Massey


----------



## tooter

Hi Massey, 

Your trains will always be there waiting for you...

Greg


----------



## andersley

choo choo said:


> Finally finished the coupler conversion from Euro's to Kadee's on the little passenger train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These passenger cars did *not* have standardized coupler pockets which use the plug-in Kadee #18's... so the Kadees that work for these are #41 long undershank couplers combined with the snap together boxes. You simply glue them onto the underside of the car, and stick the existing coupler pins through the hole in the box and into the existing coupler hole where they were when they held on the European couplers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice clean fit.
> 
> Greg


Good job on the coupler conversions. I use kadees on all my European trains (and everything else!). Pity they did not have the plug-in boxes, as you can use various length shanks to give closest coupling for your curves.

Lovely looking train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the train, but it's not a real revenue producer, not enough space for passengers!


----------



## tooter

andersley said:


> Good job on the coupler conversions. I use kadees on all my European trains (and everything else!). Pity they did not have the plug-in boxes, as you can use various length shanks to give closest coupling for your curves.
> 
> Lovely looking train.


Hi Andersley, 

Thank you. I'm completely taken by the charm of the small old fashioned European Era I and II trains.

Kadee does at least have long and extra long undershanked couplers to choose from. And while the #41 longs space the carriages a little wide on straights, the bumpers just barely kiss without binding or derailing on extremely tight 10 inch radius curves, which is *perfect* for my planned micro layout. 

No other model railroad product has impressed more than Kadee's superb design and consistently high quality.:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the train, but it's not a real revenue producer, not enough space for passengers!


The carriages are both 3rd class which packs in the most passengers, but not that many would want to ride when the maximum speed of the locomotive is only 30 miles per hour! :laugh:

The little loco is kind of unique in that the rear coal chute allowed it to be operated with just *one* engineer...









Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He's a busy guy.


----------



## norgale

shaygetz said:


> Right now...this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rne_KEkzmsQ


That's really neat Shaygetz but what in the world is it? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> That's really neat Shaygetz but what in the world is it? Pete


Judging from the other videos, I'd say it's a steam tractor.  I wonder if it actually moves under steam power?


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Judging from the other videos, I'd say it's a steam tractor.  I wonder if it actually moves under steam power?


That's what it is...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1wkddu2oMc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, I guess it really does run under it's own power!  Very slick toy.


----------



## haphall

That's a great video!


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Shay,

Yeah, but can you train the thing to chase after the mailman and cats?!?!

You had posted that video a while back, but I remember now how much I enjoy watching that thing run over and over. Great video ... fabulous little steam tractor.

Question ...

How does one get it to go in reverse? Is it just a matter of initiaing the flywheel turn in the opposite direction, or is there actually some sort of a reverse gear?

Thanks for the encore presentation re-release!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Appreciate the kind words...would love to chase cats with it but, being a single cylinder oscillator, it's not easily controlled.

In this video, you'll see its basic operation...at around 3:00 you'll see how to reverse it.

Live model steam is a great way to appreciate the effort needed to make 250,000 pound locomotives move, it is very high maintenance...this is my stationary engine, a Wilesco D10...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPxmUKMFYDg


----------



## tooter

Hey Shay, 

*Very *well composed video... and a *great* choice of music! :thumbsup:

My other all time favorite of the same genre
is Bon Jovi's Livin' on a Prayer... 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Shay ...

... but I didn't quite see the reverse procedure at "3:00" ... am I looking in the wrong place?

TJ


----------



## raleets

Shay,
Wow! If I fired one of those little buggers up around this house I wouldn't see my cat until Christmas :laugh: :laugh:.....he would head for the basement faster than I can spend money 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You need to connect that stationary one to a fan or something, make it do useful work.


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks, Shay ...
> 
> ... but I didn't quite see the reverse procedure at "3:00" ... am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> TJ


Nope...I was...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyGKcdifY1M


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You need to connect that stationary one to a fan or something, make it do useful work.


They do have generators capable of running our trains...:thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper

Very nice Shay! :appl::appl::appl:The Mamod tractor is on my Hobby Bucket list! :laugh:


----------



## raleets

*Addition to my layout*

Guys,
All that wasted space in the corners of my layout was driving me bananas, so I've started to fill 'em in, one at a time.......here are some pics of the first one
Bob


----------



## shaygetz

raleets said:


> Guys,
> All that wasted space in the corners of my layout was driving me bananas, so I've started to fill 'em in, one at a time.......here are some pics of the first one
> Bob


Alas, sigh, groan...one of my favorite kits...and you've got 2....


----------



## shaygetz

concretepumper said:


> Very nice Shay! :appl::appl::appl:The Mamod tractor is on my Hobby Bucket list! :laugh:



I caught mine on a bored night on eBay...3 minutes to go and no bidders, the spirit burner is an especially good catch and dates it to the early 70s.


----------



## tooter

raleets said:


> Guys,
> All that wasted space in the corners of my layout was driving me bananas, so I've started to fill 'em in, one at a time.......here are some pics of the first one
> Bob


Hey Bob, 

Your first corner looks great! :thumbsup:
Now there are objects of interest on both sides of the track. I like how the white fence defines the space.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Neat corner, I like how that turned out. All self-contained too!


----------



## raleets

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I'll admit I slept on that one for a couple of weeks before figuring out what look I wanted. To be totally honest, it turned out much better than I had hoped for. :thumbsup:
Stuff is on the way for the other two corners ....
What? There are FOUR corners on that layout?  Sure are, but one of them is located next to the controls and that's reserved my my railroad beverage coaster.  After all, there ARE priorities, right? :retard:
Bob


----------



## tooter

You can always disguise your beverage container as a grain silo... 

Greg


----------



## raleets

Choo Choo,
That's hilarious! :laugh: :laugh: Back in the day, we used fake binoculars, umbrella handles, and portable radios to hide our booze at the college football game :thumbsup: but NEVER a grain silo  :thumbsup:
You, sir, are a genious. :appl:: 
Bob


----------



## norgale

choo choo said:


> Must have been the shine of the flash making the metallic appearance. What a nice shell for 8 bucks. I think those switchers have one of the most pleasing profiles because of the old fashioned cab.


I wish you wouldn't refer to that cab as "old fashioned". I remember when I saw the first one on the New Haven back in 45 and wondered "just what the heck was that"? Pete


----------



## NIMT

Bob,
That corner looks great!:thumbsup: It's amassing how a little scene can make it all come together! Keep up the great work!


----------



## tooter

norgale said:


> I wish you wouldn't refer to that cab as "old fashioned". I remember when I saw the first one on the New Haven back in 45 and wondered "just what the heck was that"? Pete


Hi Pete, 

Old fashioned is good. I'm glad you're living long enough to be old fashioned. 

I like that cab design so much I made a little logging caboose out of one of them...










Greg


----------



## Massey

Raleets what is that beautiful looking bright red classic car? I know there is only a little visable in the pics but if that little looks that good the rest must be stunning. I cant make out enough of the body lines to figure it out.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: reverse procedure ...



shaygetz said:


> Nope...I was...


Thanks, Shay.

How cool is that! Simple ... just a little do-hickey thingy to tilt (and limit) the angle of the piston and how it transmits power to the drive wheel. Neat!

I appreciate your clarifying that!

TJ


----------



## haphall

Nice corner Raleets. I like the trees.


----------



## raleets

Massey & Haphall,

Massey,
Thanks for the nice words. That little gem is a 1962 Buick Skylark convertible, which I've owned since 1990, and totally restored to show room condition. It's complete with a 215 aluminum V-8, three on the tree, power top, power windows, power steering, and a power driver that's driven it all over hells half acre this side of the Mississippi. Bloomin' thing get 25 mpg on the highway at 70mph. :thumbsup:

Haphall,

Thanks for the nice words about my corner. It was driving me nuts to have "wasted" space on my 4X8, so I've been filling them in. The second one is almost finished. I made those trees from Scenic kits with the plastic things and the sponge greenery + lots of icky, sticky glue. 
Believe it or not, my wife like the trees more than anything on my whole layout. Go figure!?!?  

Are we havin' fun yet?
Bob


----------



## norgale

Thanks for that Choo choo. Some of the stunts I've pulled in my live should have done me in but I'm still here. That's one cute caboose there and the cab fits perfect. Nice work. Pete


----------



## tooter

I got the idea from a very creative Japanese narrow gauge modeller's logging caboose...



















Mine's not quite as refined as his... 

Greg


----------



## Massey

I finally have a train on my workbench!!! Woohooo... Or is it Chooo Chooo... Ok enough of that. Yes folks I brought out my Kato SD90/45MAC to use as a test engine to see about where to place the track on the 1x4 that I am going to be using for my round the walls layout in my room and my kids room. I want to put the train in the living room area but my wife said no... but I could do it in the bedroom... I dont get it but oh well. Anyway it looks like I am going to be placing the wiring at dead center with the track offset to the outside by 1/4 inch. So far that leaves me with a good viewing angle for the trains but still a slight derail buffer. The track will be nailed directly to the boards, no roadbed.

Massey


----------



## norgale

That caboose is just barely big enough to put wheels under it. But what the hay! I guess you wouldn't need any bigger one on a logging train as they didn't go very far did they? I mean it's not like the guys had to stay overnight in them did they? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The train will be pretty noisy nailed directly to the shelf, I'd reconsider that.


----------



## qmas

Im not sure where to put this, but since it *was* HO scale I'll start here. 

About a year ago I picked up a few boxes of misc junk and a ton of track from craigslist. There were a few engines mixed in but only one that was able to handle a tight radius and was the only one that didn't have burnt motor or some other problem. Here is what it used to look like....



RC cars are another hobby of mine and at that time a company released a 1:24 scale micro rock crawler. When I brought this home I decided I wanted a layout to drive the crawler on and a train that looked as close to the same scale as the micro crawler as possible. Plus seeing what choo choo has done over the last year has really inspired me. 

This is where I'm at today.












Complete with sliding window:laugh:



I'm not a fan of track power and I have a hand full of old cell phone batteries laying around.....




I Found that 3.7V is perfect for what I'm after. Plus 1140mAh can power this thing for days!




Should look something like this when finished...





Some more pics of the micro crawler....







My girlfriend and I leaving to New York tomorrow for nine days so, unfortunately, this is all I can post / build for now.


----------



## gc53dfgc

isn't 1:24 the same as G scale?


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> I got the idea from a very creative Japanese narrow gauge modeller's logging caboose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not quite as refined as his...
> 
> Greg


Hey Greg what is that little blury switcher in the background of the first picture? Did he scratchbuild it or buy it?


----------



## tooter

It's a highly detailed Japanese HOn3 brass kit...
































































...runs on 9mm N scale tracks, and can be built in a number of variations.

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

Where can I get one and how much does it cost?

Oh and where do they put the motor? In the engine block?

And is it a 1:87 that runs on N scale track or and actuall N scale engine?


----------



## tjcruiser

qmas,

That's some fun Frankenbashing you've got going!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey gc, 

To me they look like HO scale trains on N track... but you could be right. The sites are:

http://www.modellwagen.com/sakuhin/index.html

http://www.modellwagen.com/kumitate/kumitate-index.html

I can't read any of the writing, but I've spent *hours and hours* looking at all of their *really cool* trains! 

It's critter paradise!

































































They also have some neat micro layouts...



















Greg


----------



## shaygetz

Hope they're good sites...my security software went nuclear on it....apparently some phishing tackle in there.


----------



## nsr_civic

Nice micro crawler bud. I'm an rc nut myself. I have 3 axial comp rigs. 2 TLT based scalers. A clod super. Atleats 6 boats and a few short course trucks.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well I haven't found any virus issues at all and nothing pervasive or what not. On that language Greg it is chezh and even with Google translator it still is a bunch of jumbled letters except with a "and" or some numbers now and again. Haven't found where you buy them at yet. Are you sure these are the sites to buy them from?


----------



## novice

It's a japanese site - the text is encoded

If you have this character set: Shift_JIS, you can read it


----------



## gc53dfgc

Eureka!
I have figured out how to buy them!
http://www.modellwagen.com/kumitate/kumitate-index.html
Pick your flavor
http://www.modellwagen.com/kumitate/09129.html
example
Scroll down all the way till you see a big green thing with some Japenese written on it.
http://www.modellwagen.com/order42.html
Then you get that. You can then enter the data and choose the kit variations and if you want the paints for them or not. Now I don't have a clue what credits are and what the membership dates are for and i have absolutely no idea why it asks if you are part of the Volkswagen club but I think that google screwed that part up and it should actually say "are you over 18?" I am unsure if i want to bother with all that just to get one or to nice brass engine kits or not. It seems safe and on the up and up but I would advise this only for the daring and those like Greg who love these little guys. I might risk it after I get out of trouble for those two steam engines and that nice little diesel crawler that I got recently.


----------



## gc53dfgc

novice said:


> It's a japanese site - the text is encoded
> 
> If you have this character set: Shift_JIS, you can read it


What is "shift_JIS?" Do I have to type that in somewhere? or is it like a special codec i need?

Never mind. I figured it out in less than a minute 
Sure made my way of finding out how to buy things stupid. Now I have to read it all "in English" and figure out what it really says instead of guessing. :laugh:

This makes it so much easier being able to actually read it

I have a feeling that greg is going to go nuts when he finds out that he can now get all these great little guys, that and his wallet will be pretty empty. :laugh:


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> I have a feeling that greg is going to go nuts when he finds out that he can now get all these great little guys, that and his wallet will be pretty empty. :laugh:


Unfortunately I won't be getting any of their stuff because it all runs on N scale tracks (9mm) and I'm already totally committed to HO tracks (16.5mm).

However, I do take in all of the super modelling details. The Japanese have a unique style of modelling in that they make nature the dominant feature and not the railroad... 











...and that's I want to emulate in my layout.

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

Greg they are HO scale engines just running on HO scale narrow gauge track or also known as N scale. I wouldn't think you a lover of the small critters would turn down an oppurtunity like this just because of a mear track dimmension difference. I plan to get some as soon as i figure what the price is for them and how you actually pay for them.


----------



## haphall

Choo-I agree with your observation that these shots emphasize nature. I'm hoping for that as well as mine progresses.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Greg they are HO scale engines just running on HO scale narrow gauge track or also known as N scale. I wouldn't think you a lover of the small critters would turn down an oppurtunity like this just because of a mear track dimmension difference. I plan to get some as soon as i figure what the price is for them and how you actually pay for them.


Seeing those Japanese engines and rolling stock did make me want to sell my whole collection and start all over again with N track... 

...but I already have so many little critters and shortened rolling stock that I really like... and a huge box of new HO track ready for a layout. 

However... I *do* want to build a layout that reflects that unique Japanese style... and I can do that without needing to change anything. 




























Greg


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Hope they're good sites...my security software went nuclear on it....apparently some phishing tackle in there.


I *HOPE* so, shay... 

I *WANT* to get spammed by the companies that make those beautiful trains. 

Greg


----------



## JohnAP

*working on*

I'm working on a life like f7 for my grandson. Got an MRC sound decoder to put in it, along with updating to kadee couplers. I think he'll get a kick when he hears the engine sounds! I'll take pics along the way to post later. Also using this as a warm up cause I want to update my entire fleet to DCC and sound. Working on a new layout also. Thanks for all the help people!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

OK now that I am done doing some moving I think I have some time to tackle a long standing project. I have 4 Athearn BB locos that need to be upgraded. I installed DCC into one but the light bulb I used melted the cab roof so I need to fix that and get a new light. The other 3 are still bone stock so it is time to improve their ability to pick up current by hard wiring the motor to the trucks and also replace the cab light to a more realistic light that only illuminates the headlights.

SD40-2 NS: Roof repair and lighting improvements.
SD40-2 CSX: Current pickup and lighting, possibly a DCC conversion
Dash-9 CSX: Current pickup and lighting, possibly a DCC conversion and smooth out the locos running. (it jerks)
SD40FP BN: Current pickup and lighting.

The SD40FP is my son's engine so it will stay DC until he is old enough to learn DCC it also still has horn hook couplers since they are much easier for a 5yr old to use.

I need to locate me some new wheels for these engines. I upgraded the wheels of the NS engine and that made a HUGE difference in the performance of the train. Does any one know where i can find Nickle wheels for the Athearn BB engines? Also are there plastic handrails for the BB Dash-9 engines?

Massey


----------



## norgale

Would you have a couple of pictures of "hard wiring the motor to the pickups" and what that entails? Pete


----------



## Massey

Sure! It looks like I have to work the midnight shift again today so I will prolly not be able to attack this one when I get off. I will try tomorrow when I get home. I checked the How-to forum to see if anyone has done this before and I found a couple of DCC how tos but nothing on improving the DC operation of the BB engines. SO I guess I will make that happen.

Massey


----------



## Massey

OK I just dismantled my NS SD40-2, the one with the melted cab roof. Thankfully it is not as bad as I first thought. The cab roof will be a cake walk to repair. I am going to sand the raised areas flat then add a little autobody filler to the low spot. Sand smooth and repaint semigloss black. The big thing that is going to happen to this engine is I am going to modernize it's mech inside. I was getting reaquainted with my spare parts and noticed I had a light board from a Kato engine just sitting around doing nothing. This engine has a ton of room above the motor so I am going to build a stand for the light board and install it in the engine, then I will have a 8 pin plug for DCC. I will post a new thread on this process after I get a little farther into it. I have been taking lots of pics of what I am doing as well.

I may even add a new fuel tank to the engine since the one cast into the frame is lacking in detail.


Massey


----------



## tooter

It's baby stuff compared to what you're doing, Massey... 

...but since we each work within our capabilities, I built an outhouse... 



















Greg


----------



## Massey

Nice little outhoust. I got the mechanical repair stuff down pat but building little guys like that is not one of my talents. ok ok I can build a kit but scratch building stuff is not my cup of tea. Is that a plastic or resin or wood kit? or is that of your own making?

Massey


----------



## tooter

Not scratchbuilt for sure as I'm not that skilled. It's a plastic kit I got from Hobbylinc for $1.93 which perfectly matches the level of my commitment. 

Greg


----------



## norgale

Hahahaha! Way to go ChooChoo. That level of commitment matches mine too.
It really is a nice outhouse and when ya think about it every building on the layout needs one. No halfmoon on the door though. How ya gonna see to read the Sears and Roebuck catalog?


----------



## Big Ed

Are you going to paint the shed? For the hand car?

If not you can leave it in the rain to get the natural green weathered look?:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

norgale said:


> Hahahaha! Way to go ChooChoo. That level of commitment matches mine too.
> It really is a nice outhouse and when ya think about it every building on the layout needs one. No halfmoon on the door though. How ya gonna see to read the Sears and Roebuck catalog?


I came with a second crescent moon door. I put the other on on because it still needs the flashing removed.


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> Are you going to paint the shed? For the hand car?
> 
> If not you can leave it in the rain to get the natural green weathered look?:thumbsup:


I'm going to dunk it in some sulfered water to darken it. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

What's the little copper shed on the right of your photo? I LIKE it!!! Custom build? Is that a NIMT fabrication by any chance???

TJ


----------



## tooter

Yes, it is... 










Sean is a master craftsman. :thumbsup:

The other vehicle parked on the track is an old diecast metal Roundhouse hand car. When you roll it the lever even goes up and down.










Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is a great little handcart, truly amazing work.


----------



## tjcruiser

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

The handcar was a kit that I got off ebay for a couple of bucks...










Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here I thought it was scratch built, you're cheating here.


----------



## tooter

Hey, I said it was Roundhouse... 
Anyways, you ought to know I'm not capable of scratchbuilding stuff like that. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Do I give you too much credit? :laugh:


----------



## tooter

Way too much...


----------



## sstlaure

I'm surprised there isn't a set of trucks under that outhouse.


----------



## raleets

Yowee! Now THAT was funny....:lol_hitting:
Bob


----------



## Massey

After seeing the toilets in some of these locomotives today I would think that the outhouse option would me much cleaner!!

Massey


----------



## Big Ed

sstlaure said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a set of trucks under that outhouse.



:laugh: You just gave him an idea. :laugh:


----------



## Massey

OK good news guys! My SD40-2 moved under its own power last night!! I got the light board mounted and the decoder plugged in. THere was alittle bit of an issue at first with the printed board having a short, that would not allow the motor to work. A few scrapes with my X-acto and she moved great. I have pics of the last parts of this part of the mods but nothing posted to my website yet. I should be able to get that up tonight after I get off work. The next step is the cab roof repair and then the fiber optics for the lights. Sadly due to where the decoder sits I am unable to put an interior in the cab, but I am working on some more mods that may allow the cab interior. I will keep you all posted of my progress.

Massey


----------



## norgale

Forget the job Massey. Just post the pictures. Pete


----------



## Massey

Unfortunatly I need the job to support my train habbit.

Massey


----------



## Massey

and my boat habbit...

and my car habbit...

I sure hope there is no 12 step programs for my habbits I dont want to quit!

Massey


----------



## Massey

Well the link below has the last image of the SD40-2 that I have taken so far. Right now everything mechanical and electrical are done and the engine runs perfectly. Next step is fixing the cab roof, and getting some plastic rod for the head and tail lights.

Visit my site for the full build log so far.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz

sstlaure said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a set of trucks under that outhouse.


----------



## tooter

What's *on* my workbench *is* my workbench... 









Installed 2x4 bracing under the plywood to true it up and make the surface stable.


----------



## tooter

sstlaure said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a set of trucks under that outhouse.


Don't be silly...


----------



## raleets

Now I've seen it all........a rolling crapper! :worshippy::worshippy:
Bob


----------



## sstlaure

Now it's perfect


----------



## haphall

Choo-
I notice quite a gap in your track at the turntable. Is continuity guaranteed just with the rail joiners? Are those soldered?


----------



## tooter

haphall said:


> Choo-
> I notice quite a gap in your track at the turntable. Is continuity guaranteed just with the rail joiners? Are those soldered?


Yes, but only to the turntable rails, they're designed to slide under the connecting tracks to establish continuity...










It's just a temporary test to see to see how the tabs would work. Nothing is pinned down. There's a big gap because the connecting tracks will need one end tie removed to close the gap when it's permanently installed.

I wanted a small *simple* manual DC turntable with *no* under the table wiring, so this is what I came up with. It will *passively* assume the polarity of whichever powered track it is aligned with. 

Greg


----------



## Massey

Its finished it's really finished!! I finally got the engine finished today. Everything pretty much turned out how I wanted except the front cab light, the factory lenses are not deep enough to capture the light from the rod but it is something for now I can live with. 

Here is what I started with 2 weeks ago










and this is how she turned out.









And last but not least here she is on the rails pulling a small local!










Visit www.model-rails.com for the full project.

Massey


----------



## tooter

That's a *beautiful* engine, Massey... :thumbsup:

Black is cool!

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

It looked the same to me, with the exception of the white box on top of the cab. But ...

I clicked on your link, and saw all of the elecronics/details you added on the inside ... hidden goodies.

Nice work. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Massey

THanks for the compliments guys. I wish I had the parts to make the other 2 BB locos I have just like this one... but I dont! maybe I will come across some later.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

*stuff on my bench*

Currently I'm working on 4 Athearn box cars, and just picked up the very same Athearn SD 40-2 "chicken wire" in NS black Massey just finished. Hope mine turns out as good!:thumb:thumbsup:sup:


----------



## Massey

I just did some work in my shed and gained access to kits and boxed up train stuff that I thought was... well I forgot about some of the stuff I found. Add 2 more engines to my Athearn BB collection and to my NS roster. I found 2 NS GP50s NIB sitting in storage. These are older kits with wire handrails and the snap in coupler boxes. 

Massey


----------



## Massey

I never knew what the "chicken Wire" ment does any one here know?

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

*chicken wire*

Hiya Massey. Bunches of engines, I'm jealous! I think the "chicken wire" refers to the radiator grills? Since you be a mechanical marvel, perhaps you could suggest how to wire a model power lited bumper? BTW, when I opened the parts package for my SD 40-2, a lot of the metal handrail pieces were rusted, boo hiss! Any sugestions?


----------



## Massey

My SD40-2 must have been a newer kit since my handrails are plastic. I would suggest contacting Horizon Hobby and see about getting a set of plastic ones. As for the bumper, usually they just light up with track power. Some DCC boosters will detect the light as a short at first but will recover in a couple of seconds.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

*lighting up*

Massey, my kit has both metal and plastic handrails. I suppose some fine scotchbrite and a LOT of tedious work followed by a paint job would work. Or just use the plastic ones! As for the bumpers, that's pretty much how I figured it, plug and pray since there are no directions or cautions on the package. The other thing that's NOT is a current limiting resistor, just a red led wired across the rails, in essence a short! Tthanks for the help and inspiration!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Massey said:


> I never knew what the "chicken Wire" ment does any one here know?
> 
> Massey


It's the light wire fence that is used for enclosures for chickens. Obviously, it's used for a lot of other things as well.


----------



## aionta

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/187-7876039-7915054?asin=B0019WERQ6&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|B0019WERQ6&CPNG=home%20decor&ci_gpa=pla&ci_sku=B0019WERQ6&ci_kw={keyword}&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## JohnAP

*most awaited project*

Just took up all my track, added some braces to my "table" (2 pieces of 3/4" MDF set on top of 2 24" high file cabinets), added a shelf to the front and set up one big oval of 22" radius track. Now I'm waiting for a phone call to let me know my new Digitrax Super Chief is in!


----------



## JohnAP

*My SD 40-2*

Here are the contents that were in my Athearn "SD 40-2 PWR" NS-chickenwire box.










Now all I need is about 8 more hours in every day!


----------



## Massey

Looks like what I got minus the metal handrails. I only got the plastic ones. They look really thin and delicate but they are alot stronger than they look. Looks like a great start. Dale's trains used to sell some upgraded wheels for that engine (and about all other BB locos) that really made a difference in how well it ran. Check his store out and see if he still has them. If so lemme know so I can order some from him.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

*Dales*

Will do Massey. After sorting everything out, the metal rails aren't as bad as I thought. The stanchions are crudy. You can buy sets of long and/or short stanchions, but not the complete metal handrail set. On Athearns site they want $6.98 a set, plus a minimun $10 shipping. Bet Dale has some somewhere! BTW, he went to Jacksonville, Florida yesterday to check out a collection. He should be back by Wed when he reopens. I was there Thurs to buy more track n stuff and he had just got the SD 40-2 in. It was sitting there on the counter when I went to check out, and it just HAD to jump into my pile!  My Super Chief Xtra is on the way, but being as how UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays, I guess I'll have to wait till Wed!


----------



## Massey

I love my superchief set. I am going to be turning mine into the Xtra here soon by getting my throttles upgraded to duplex mode. Have you gotten in contact with any of the club members over there at the Tidewater Division? If not you should they are a great bunch of people and I really wish I was still there, I miss my train club!! I was part of the Modular group which has since broken off the main division, but it is still part of the group.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

*Tidewater Club*

Massey, not yet. Things kinda hectic trying to work, getting ready to retire and move, etc, not to mention everyday stuff like scheduling vehicle inspections etc. If I make it to Dales today I'll ask, next Wendsday for sure!


----------



## JohnAP

*new box cars*

Finished up 4 new Athearn 50' box cars. Old blue is getting some road time with them!









Added weight to all of them except one, whose previous owner decided the undercarriage needed to be glued in. Still, it weighs in at around 4 ozs.


----------



## tooter

Still experimenting with prebending flex track and finally succeeded in fabricating a complete 6 inch radius circle out of one continuous piece... 























 
This is in preparation for building a micro "pizza" layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

It's the infamous Dinner Plate Special !!! Love it!

TJ


----------



## tooter

This is the kind of "continuous circle diorama" I'm aiming for...










It won't be this sophisticated because of my beginners skills, but it will be good scenery modelling practice. 

Greg


----------



## norgale

Now is the time for a differential on the trains axles. Pete


----------



## JohnAP

*Rubber insulating plugs*

How do you remove the little rubber insulating plugs like on my Athearn SD 40-2 without damaging them? Or do you just have to buy a new set? Thanks in advance


----------



## tjcruiser

norgale said:


> Now is the time for a differential on the trains axles. Pete




Some truth to that! If only it were easily possible.

I'm not an in-depth HO loco techie ... Are there locos that have one side of drive wheels hard-coupled to the axle and gears, with the other side of wheels free-spinning?

TJ


----------



## Massey

None that I know of TJ. I had a toy when I was a kid that did that but no models.

Massey


----------



## tooter

norgale said:


> Now is the time for a differential on the trains axles. Pete


The engines are so small, run so slow, and the loads are so light...

...a little slip sliding around a circle won't do any harm.


----------



## norgale

ChooChoo is that an outhouse or a telephone booth? I think you need at least one passing siding there. That's a neat RR if I ever saw one. Pete


----------



## Msuper3500

bradimous1 said:


> I was thinking of going out and getting a small computer tool kit... something like http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=1406&sku=04591
> 
> anyone have anything like this and find it useful?


Hi there mate!

I would like to suggest, that you should get high quality fastening accessories such as screws, nuts, bolts and washers from Micro fasteners. They have the basic kits you need, plus the price is very reasonable! You can google "Micro fasteners" and you will see array of amazing products! Hope this helps!


----------



## norgale

I have sets of tools all over the place. In my home,in the truck and at work and in my storage unit. I used to sell tools out of the back of my truck a few years ago and did pretty well with it. However the tool kit I use the most is a little plastic box with a couple of blade screwdrivers and a couple of phillips head drivers and that's it. The kit cost me about three bucks and all the rest of my tools I wouldn't miss if I didn't have them. Just my two cents worth. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm a tool junkie myself, but I actually do use a lot of the tools in the toolbox. I'd sure miss a whole bunch of them, hard to do some of the trickier mechanical work without the proper tools.

I'm not sure how the random post about fasteners dropped in, probably SPAM. Most train stuff has specific sized screws, so buying a kit from these clowns would probably be wasted money.


----------



## Gansett

I think we have the same mini set Pete, 3 phillips and 3 common. Had them for years basically to fix eyeglass hinges. Those screws are tiny and without glasses it's a challenge!


----------



## norgale

I always wondered how your supposed to fix your glasses when you need your glasses to fix your glasses?
Yes that's the set Jack. Other tools are good to have around but those little drivers are my most used ones. Pete


----------



## raleets

Pete,
I can certainly identify with "I need my glasses to fix my glasses" 
It is also true that you "need your glasses to FIND your glasses".....I'm one of those guys who constantly takes his glasses off and lays them down someplace in the house. 
One day I searched for them for nearly an hour then, exasperated, I decided to have a cold beer and try to remember where in hell I had layed them down. 
When I reached into the fridge for the brewski, my glasses were laying there on the shelf right in front of the beer!  I swear on a stack of bibles it was my FIRST beer!!
Bob


----------



## Gansett

My wife mumbled under her breath for 10-15 minutes about how she couldn't find her glasses, I suggested she look on top of her head. Kids thought it was funny as he77.

I keep several pairs of "cheaters" lying around so I can find my reading glasses.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Right, your first beer in that 15 minute time interval, right?


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Just gotta jump in here...I've purchased a few pair (all I use are drugstore magnifiers) and I keep them strategically placed throughout the house because I used to go through the same thing , on my work bench I keep two pair (my wife calls them "closer" and "closer yet") she started to poke fun at me when she caught me wearing one pair over the other to get the magnification I needed when I was putting the grab rails on my C-liner.


----------



## raleets

GRJohn,
Since this is a family rated forum, I can't include what I said when I spotted my glasses in the fridge :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Gansett

Before much longer I do plan on getting one of these for working at my bench.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...gnifier+lamp&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JackC said:


> Before much longer I do plan on getting one of these for working at my bench.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...gnifier+lamp&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


I have a larger version of that on my bench.


----------



## raleets

So far I'm pretty lucky and can still see teenie stuff pretty well but I'm extremely nearsighted without my cheaters. NEVER go for a car ride with me if I don't have my glasses 'cause it would be lethal. 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm the same way, when I'm doing really close work, I take my glasses off. However, I can barely make out the bit E on the eye chart at distance.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto ... me too.

I wear contact lenses, but without them, my field of clear vision is anything within about 8" from my face. Beyond that, the world is a blurr ...


----------



## Artieiii

*Magnifying glasses*









I got a pair similar to these several years ago. They were a gift for a $100 purchase from tower hobbies. I think they were a cheaper version than this example. Mine hold triple A batteries and small incandescent bulbs. The battery holder broke.
-Art


----------



## JohnAP

*glasses beer and screwdrivers*

I have the same issues and screwdriver sets. Also, don't forget the white sheet for the work area so you can find that teensy lil piece that is determined to hide out in the carpet! I just wish my screwdrivers had fatter handles, some of those teensy screws can be a bear to turn! Of COURSE we save the beer for AFTER loosing the teensy part into the carpet despite our best efforts with the sheet!


----------



## norgale

I don't know what kind of carpet you have John by my carpet eats teensy parts voraciously. I can actually see the part falling and see where it lands and by the time I get down there to pick it up the carpet has eaten it and it can never be found again. Are you saying that white sheets don't eat teensy parts? Maybe I need to try that.  Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have what is jokingly referred to as "office carpet" in my shop, it has no deep pile and parts are pretty easy to find on it.


----------



## raleets

Whenever I'm working on something with teenie parts I always put down a small WHITE terry cloth hand towel on the work surface.
The reason I use terry cloth is because if you drop a teenie screw, or whatever, it tends to "stick" in the terry fibers rather than bounce off and onto the floor. It has saved my kneecaps many times.
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

raleets said:


> Whenever I'm working on something with teenie parts I always put down a small WHITE terry cloth hand towel on the work surface.
> The reason I use terry cloth is because if you drop a teenie screw, or whatever, it tends to "stick" in the terry fibers rather than bounce off and onto the floor. It has saved my kneecaps many times.
> Bob


Good tip!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have various colored rag towels that I use for the same purpose, but white is probably best I agree.


----------



## tooter

Just got this really cool "Old Timer" Blacksmith's Car kit off ebay for $10... 










...that's just the rough assembly. Lots of parts need painting before it gets all glued together.

Greg


----------



## JohnAP

*white sheets*

Mortals, the white sheet helps immensely, although the carpet monsters still manage to snag the occasional part every now and then. Usualy it's the ireplaceable ones!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The only parts I've lost on the carpet seem to be stuff like the coupler springs for O-gauge cars. They're invisible on my workbench, and if they get on the carpet, forget it! I have a huge magnet that I run around in front of the workbench and just see what it picks up.


----------



## Artieiii

Nice find Gregg, but it's longer than your whole train. Looks to me like you need to break out the saw!
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Greg,

I like the blacksmith's car. For some reason, when I looked at it, "B52s" song lyrics started ringing in my head ... "Tin Roof Rusted" (from Love Shack) !

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

Greg I really, really like that blacksmiths car. Who makes it? where can i get one! It iwll go great with my old time frieght cars I picked up off haphall.


----------



## tooter

It's IHC... and part of a discontinued "Old Time" Maintenance of Way set of short 30 foot car kits. 

There's a new in the box blacksmith car kit for a "Buy It Now" of $15 on ebay right now.  All of the other cars in the set are also currently up for sale. 

blacksmiths car
derrick car
wooden tank car
rail and tie car
ballast gondola car

They all show up quite frequently on ebay and are nice kits comparable to the Roundhouse old timer kits. This kit comes with lots of nice little extra touches like barrels, a handcart, shovel, broom, bucket, stool, toolbox, and a small pile of ties. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

Artieiii said:


> Nice find Gregg, but it's longer than your whole train. Looks to me like you need to break out the saw!
> -Art


It just seems that way, Art...
It's actually only 30 scale feet long,
which is just within my operating parameters. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> It's IHC... and part of a discontinued "Old Time" Maintenance of Way set of short 30 foot car kits.
> 
> There's a new in the box blacksmith car kit for a "Buy It Now" of $15 on ebay right now.  All of the other cars in the set are also currently up for sale.
> 
> blacksmiths car
> derrick car
> wooden tank car
> rail and tie car
> ballast gondola car
> 
> They all show up quite frequently on ebay and are nice kits comparable to the Roundhouse old timer kits. This kit comes with lots of nice little extra touches like barrels, a handcart, shovel, broom, bucket, stool, toolbox, and a small pile of ties.
> 
> Greg



Nice find, I especially like the road name.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I thought of you when I saw this one Greg.:thumbsup:











A link to Jeff's site.
http://www.jefflubchanskycpa.com/shorts.html

Lots of pictures there.
Check it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a perfect addition to Greg's layout!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a perfect addition to Greg's layout!



I think a blinking strobe light would be nice on top too.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

*Super Chief arrived*

My new Digitrax Super Chief Xtra system arrived yesterday. Got the legs cut for my third and final table section. May have located some pink foam at one of the Home Despots around here. Got 4 60' boxcars and another passenger car for my New York Central line. Lots to do! Happy Fathers Day to all, in advance!


----------



## norgale

big ed said:


> I thought of you when I saw this one Greg.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 10465
> 
> 
> 
> A link to Jeff's site.
> http://www.jefflubchanskycpa.com/shorts.html
> 
> Lots of pictures there.
> Check it out.


That's a great picture Ed. I havn't seen one of those little cars since I was a kid. Thanks for posting it. Pete


----------



## tooter

Speeders are *cool...* 

Just painted the cab on the little powered crane... 










...next comes the rigging.

Greg


----------



## norgale

Nice paint job Greg. Will the boom go up and down and the hook? Pete


----------



## Massey

Unfortunatly right now not trains.










But soon there will be trains there.

Massey


----------



## norgale

Starting to shape up Massey. Once you get all the tools hung up you'll see a big improvement. The walls look good too. Nice painting. How's the floor look? Pete


----------



## tooter

norgale said:


> Nice paint job Greg. Will the boom go up and down and the hook? Pete


Thanks... it's just a cheap rattlecan job.  

I drive a wooden stake out in the yard in the Sun, and put the cab on it so that I can shoot it from all angles without needing to touch or move it. I also leave tha cab and the paint can out in the sun so they both are nice and warm when I shoot. The paint levels out nicely that way.

And yes, the boom and the hook are both controlled manually with little hand cranks inserted into the cab.

Greg


----------



## tooter

oooh... *pegboard*. I *like* pegboard. :thumbsup:

It makes me look organized even when I'm not. 

Greg




Massey said:


> Unfortunatly right now not trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But soon there will be trains there.
> 
> Massey


----------



## Massey

the floor is bare concrete and too rough to paint  The stuff on the bench is mostly computer parts that need a new home now that my servers are not gonna be used in the shed any more. or at least not right yet. 

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

Well I don't see too many tools but plenty of Maglites LOL.
-Art


----------



## norgale

Hook the computer stuff up to your trains. Pete


----------



## Gansett

Massey,
Bare concrete floors can be a killer on your feet,knees,hips and back. I bought some rubber mats and placed them in front of my ww'ing machines and they made a world of difference.:thumbsup:

Jack


----------



## Artieiii

choo choo said:


> Speeders are *cool...*
> 
> Just painted the cab on the little powered crane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...next comes the rigging.
> 
> Greg


I photoshopped this little number for your entertainment Choo Choo.
When I see your ID I think of "Choo Choo Charlie". Remember him? The Good & Plenty guy.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Artieiii said:


> "Choo Choo Charlie". Remember him? The Good & Plenty guy.


Ha ha ... we used to devour those things like crazy when we were kids. And then, we would make a harmonica/whistle thing out of the empty box!


----------



## Gansett

Yup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExSlyoVTX3I


----------



## Artieiii

JackC said:


> Yup
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExSlyoVTX3I


Good one JackC.
I could not really remember the jingle but I remember the Choo Choo Charlie Character. Anyone know the girl's name????
-Art


----------



## Artieiii

*New addition to my collection*

A friend of mine was cleaning out his basement and found this gem and gave it to me. It was collecting dust and hadn't been used for many years. It has a few broken pieces of railing and the crank does not seem to hold up the weight of my containers. I will take it apart and see if it has some way to increase the tension on the cranking mechanism.








-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

well, it'll be an impressive rig when you get it working!


----------



## norgale

Nice. Those things are pricy too so ya done good there Art. Pete


----------



## Massey

OK this is not HO scale but it is on my table and running for the first time! The engine is a N Scale SD70ACe from Kato painted in UP Heritage Southern Pacific (the best looking of the heritage schemes if you ask me). I picked up the box car (my only N scale rolling stock) and the Unitrack railjoiners that have the power leads attached to them today. This engine runs smooth and strong just like all my other Kato engines do. Now if some one will just donate this engine to me in HO Scale I would be set... I am not picky I will take MTH or Athearn LOL



















Massey


----------



## norgale

So is the new layout to be HO or N scale? Pete


----------



## shaygetz

Cured an arcing problem this beaut had between the tender truck sideframes and the steel axles...little boogers would actually get too hot to touch. A friend tipped me off to adding truck wipers from my scrap box and the problem is gone...


----------



## tjcruiser

I'm confused. Were there pickups on those wheels/axles to begin with? If not how is the wiper (pickups, right ???) stopping the arc from the axle to the truck frame?

Cluelessely yours,

TJ


----------



## Massey

Since electricity is going to travel the path of least resistance the current will go through the wiper where resistance is low and not the truck sideframe where the resistance is higher, thus removing the arcing.

Pete, the new layout is going to be HO scale. That little bugger was supposed to be for a display in my living room on my entertainment center but after I made the loop the way I wanted (and could with the track I had) I found that it would not fit where I wanted. I may redesign it a little and put it on the top instead of in the middle.


Massey


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Were there pickups on those wheels/axles to begin with? If not how is the wiper (pickups, right ???) stopping the arc from the axle to the truck frame?TJ


Massey's got it....the resistance created by the steel/zinc contact has now been reduced by the more direct contact between the steel and brass. The wipers are not original, the trucks were designed to pickup power without wipers---note the plastic wheels in the otherwise all metal construction.


----------



## tjcruiser

So the wiper is not connected to anything else, other than the axles and the two brass wheels? If so, isn't that all electrically the same point (i.e., hot rail)? I guess you're saying that yuo've simply created a very low resistance path between the two axles/wheels?

I guess this is a simple concept, but I'm still a bit ... well ... ummm ... nevermind ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The wiper is just replacing the "connection" between the axles and the truck. The rotating axles don't have the same low resistance as the copper contact directly to the fixed axle.


----------



## tjcruiser

Gentlemen ...

I .... think ... I ... got ... it ...

(slowly ... but ... surely ...)

:thumbsup:

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ, didn't we have a similar discussion on your tender? I think you also had a connection issue.


----------



## tjcruiser

I need to find a way to mount a pickup roller, which I did with everyone's help. No arcing issues, though.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I seem to recall an issue where you soldered a wire directly to the truck to solve the issue of a high resistance at the truck attachment to the car body as well...


----------



## tjcruiser

Ah ... you might be thinking of this ... (I had forgotten that, myself) ...

I ran my tender ground wire directly from the motor and relay to the truck, rather than attempting to complete the circuit through the frame and then through the screw holding the truck to the frame. I mounted the screw with fiber washers, and was not confident in good conductivity through that. So, I bypassed it, direct to the truck.

Good memory on your part!

TJ

Edit -- Dohh! I see I forgot to insert the photo ... I AM losing my memory ... old age sets in fast!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Steel trap mind.


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> So the wiper is not connected to anything else, other than the axles and the two brass wheels?
> TJ


The wiper is now more directly grounded to the frame through the screw that goes into the truck mount. That gives a better path for the electricity to follow than the momentary contact given through the steel rubbing the zinc sideframe.

Clear as mud...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Edit -- Dohh! I see I forgot to insert the photo ... I AM losing my memory ... old age sets in fast!


Apparently, you forgot to attach it with the edit also!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Apparently, you forgot to attach it with the edit also!



:laugh::appl: Inhaling all those tin train paint jobs went right to the brain.


----------



## norgale

I have similar problems and I think it's all those years of sniffing the glue I used to build my models. Pete


----------



## Artieiii

*Bachmann Spectrum F40PH Dcc/Sound Install*

Since my Bachmann Spectrum F40PH is the last engine I have that is not DCC, I decided to try my hand at converting to DCC/Sound. I had a Digitrax SDH164D on my workbench so I wanted to see if I could squeeze it in there. So far so good. I found a home in the plastic gas tank for the speaker. Still need to drill some holes in the floor of the tank for the sound to go through. The chip fits nicely in place of the circuit board that held the resistors and other electronic dohickey's. Still have to solder the speaker wires and the LED that lights the number board but all is well. The motor was already isolated from the frame and the trucks had wires from the pickups. I have learned from trial and error that it is best to hook up the track pickups and the motor then test....then hook up something else then test again. I will post some pix when I get home from work.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I presume you've been practicing your soldering?


----------



## Artieiii

Yes Gunrunner, I've been practicing soldering and it's working very well. I did buy one of those "helping hands" from Radio Shack and that really helps plus some extra alligator clips help hold things steady. My wife got me a workbench for my basement from a garage sale for my B-day. It has a few drawers for tools. It has become my soldering station/train bench.
-Art


----------



## Massey

I use a kitchen counter for my work bench... Litterally! 

My work bench is made out of 2 kitchen cabinet modules and a 24" x 8' (now 7') counter top.

If I used the actual kitchen counter I would prolly be dead, homeless or both right now!!

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

*My Birthday Workbench*

Here is a pic of my birthday present. My wife picked it up at a garage sale. It's not new but it's very functional. I drilled a hole to hold my soldering iron holder. It has an outlet wired to the front for my light and other stuff.









Just finishing up my DCC/Sound conversion on my Bachmann Spectrum F40PH NJ Transit engine. The fuel tank was the perfect spot for the speaker. 
-Art


----------



## Massey

Looks good. I was looking at getting something like that when I bought the stuff I did. I was not having any luck used (I went over craigslist for weeks) and buying new was $500+. I went to home depot looking for some stuff to plumb my new fish tank and found the cabinet modules were cheap enough to fit in my budget for a work bench. Here is what I came home with.










Massey


----------



## Artieiii

That looks great Massey,
I like the laminate top with the backsplash so things don't fall off the back:thumbsup:. I was considering putting my cabinet on wheels. When I go to Home Depot for the wheels I will look in the back at the pre-made countertops. I think my wife spent 20 for the workbench and an additional 10 for the vise. The top is pretty crummy with a big glob of spilled paint on top. If the countertop is too much, I think a sheet of luan might work as well plus it's white on top so it will be easier to spot the little doodads that I drop 
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

I redid the kitchen in our house some years ago. When the prebuilt cabinets arrived, two of them had minor flaws. I rejected them, and asked for replacements. The fabricator agreed, and let me keep the two flawed cabinets. They are now down in the basement, mounted with a cheap laminate countertop.

I bought the countertop as a left-over item at a countertop shop ... it was a bit long, but they easily trimmed it to length and added an end-cap piece. I think full cost there was around $40.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My humble workbench has been with me through three houses and over 35 years, I built it with a pair of steel workbench legs long ago in my first house. 

This is in my office/workshop, I have a real woodworking ship in the basement with table saw, band saw, drill press, etc.


----------



## Artieiii

Good idea Gunrunner on those organizer drawers. I think I should get some of them for my LED's and resistors....and other whatchamacallit's. I want one of those magnifying lights too....my wife should be able to find me one at a garage sale. If not, they should be pretty reasonably priced.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have components and hardware in the drawers, and a lot of the train parts are in those yellow segmented boxes from Harbor Freight, very useful.


----------



## Gansett

When I sold my woodworking tools I recieved an offer I couldn't refuse for my Sjoberg bench. It was too big anyway.

Recently bought this one at Harbor Freight








It was on sale plus they accepted a 20% off coupon. I couldn't buy the materials and build one for what I paid for this one.

Good enough for the trains or arts and crafts stuff. Wouldn't want to use it for woodworking projects though. I'll put a 1x4 across the back as a "back splash".


----------



## norgale

That is one nice bench Jack. I've got along with a slab of plywood or an old door for so long that I wouldn't know how to act with a bench like that. Let's see how long it is before ya spill some paint on it so it will look better. Too clean right now. Love the drawers. Pete


----------



## Artieiii

*Workbench 2.0*

I made some updates to my workbench. I took the crappy stained/paint covered top off and flipped it upside down. Then I stole some ideas from GunrunnerJohn. I got one of those fluorescent desk lamps with a magnifier ($32 from Staples). I also found an unused organizer bin in the garage to store my small train parts. I looked at a formica countertop at Lowes but for $65 I figured the wood top would be better in case I drop my soldering iron on it or drip glue. I also added a power strip on the right side.
-Art


----------



## tooter

I've been involved in a lot of other real world projects lately, but I did *finally* manage to finish this set of diecast metal, wood, and resin mining cars... 










They are not only HO scale but they also roll on HO gauge track. I stuck some Kadees on each end so I can push and pull them around with my little critters.


----------



## norgale

They are very well done ChooChoo. Bet you could sell those. Pete


----------



## tooter

They're already pretty pricey... 
I got the three car kit about a year ago for $24 on ebay. Just checked, they're currently for sale on ebay for $32.95 which is the same price the manufacturer, Comstockcarshops.com, sells them online. 

Even though the kit is very well designed, I wouldn't want to go through assembling those frustratingly teeny tiny diecast parts again, so needless to say I won't be selling them.


----------



## buffalowings

just built a couple oh HO scale buildings for my future layout, hooray for integration of hobbies


----------



## Massey

Just did a little tinkering with my Athearn Genesis SD70M that I got a few weeks back and found that it does not have a DCC plug on the circuit board. Good news is I have a drop in decoder sitting in my box that will fit!! Look soon for my decoder install on this model. Oh and the model is from 2000, I think it is before Athearn started putting the quick plugs on their circuit boards.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Just finishing up a project for a forum member and will soon be in the need of a new project.
I need you guys/gals to put on your thinking hats on and challange me again!
For those of you newer forum members that don't know me, I scratch build models out of brass and copper. I try to put as much detail as I can into them. 99% of the parts are scratch built. Soldered together so they will last, and most are compleatly usable on your pike.
Last years models, Rail bike and shed, HO (Owner, Choo Choo), Ore car, N (Owner, Xnats), Super tanker, HO, (Owner, Littlefoot14)


----------



## Artieiii

Sean,
I really like that monster tanker!
Good work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Art


----------



## buffalowings

wow...that is one giant tanker, what's the minimum radius it can safely navigate without a spillage?


----------



## NIMT

Surprisingly it will navigate 18in radius curves, yes with a lot of overhang! It was it's designed for my layout and I do min 40in radius curves.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Here is a suggestion Sean. Make a flat car long enough to haul around a diesel engine say around the size of a SD70-90 with rails and a ramp so the engine can be run on and off so you can haul it to a repair facility or something like that. I might even buy one.


----------



## shaygetz

Remotoring an early Bachmann U boat....


----------



## jonyb

My workbench, integrated with the layout. It's 2' deep and can be pulled out. Topped with glass that's flush with the endcaps.


----------



## buffalowings

very effective use of space I must say:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii

*New Project Kitbashing DRGW Ski Train*

I picked these passenger cars new in box off ebay for $55. 








When they arrive, my plan is to kitbash them into the Denver and Rio Grande Western *Ski Train*. Here is a pic of the prototype:








I know that the Amtrak Budd cars are not a perfect match for the prototype but that doesn't really bother me. Close enough is OK. If it comes out well I was thinking about an HO Kato F40PH and repainting like this:








I saw one on Ebay for a "buy it now" price for $78.
Maybe add some fake snow on the snow plow.
Then add a DCC/Sound decoder. Apparently nobody makes this train model in HO scale. The Ski Train retired from service a few years ago.
Any thoughts, suggestions?
-Art


----------



## Massey

RIght now I am building a cabinet for my DCC equips to go with my layout. When this is done it will be semi enclosed and mounted under the layout. Here is the bottom with the gear in place. 










Massey


----------



## gustovski

shaygetz said:


> Excellent:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I got my Wilesco D10 fired up yesterday...hey, it's railroad related...sort of..." frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## bradimous1

gc53dfgc said:


> Here is a suggestion Sean. Make a flat car long enough to haul around a diesel engine say around the size of a SD70-90 with rails and a ramp so the engine can be run on and off so you can haul it to a repair facility or something like that. I might even buy one.


I am curious if this was looked into at all... is this even possible... my initial reaction is no, as the track on the back of the flat car would have to be live. Keep in mind that I run DC and don't know much about DCC at all.


----------



## Massey

bradimous1 said:


> I am curious if this was looked into at all... is this even possible... my initial reaction is no, as the track on the back of the flat car would have to be live. Keep in mind that I run DC and don't know much about DCC at all.


Making the tracks on the car live would not be that hard at all. You would just need to pick up current off the rails through the flat car's trucks and wired them to the rails on the bed of the flat car. Engines would roll right on top like it was nothing at all.

Massey


----------



## bradimous1

Massey said:


> Making the tracks on the car live would not be that hard at all. You would just need to pick up current off the rails through the flat car's trucks and wired them to the rails on the bed of the flat car. Engines would roll right on top like it was nothing at all.
> 
> Massey


next question on this... and again, this is out of curiosity as you can tell by my original question that I'm not smart enough to do this ... wouldn't the ramp to get it onto the car have to be fairly long due to the grade vs the nose of the loco?

please feel free to ignore my stupid questions if you wish.


----------



## NIMT

Yes too long to be done in scale or real!


----------



## optronomega

well a mobile ramp wouldn't be possible but you could make a sort of loading dock i'm sure. lower the part where the hauling car goes and raise the ramp track and just back the car up to the ramp. Would make for a tall load and would be pretty top heavy


----------



## gc53dfgc

bradimous1 said:


> next question on this... and again, this is out of curiosity as you can tell by my original question that I'm not smart enough to do this ... wouldn't the ramp to get it onto the car have to be fairly long due to the grade vs the nose of the loco?
> 
> please feel free to ignore my stupid questions if you wish.


You could easily do it. All you need to do is power the trucks to the rails. Get a low riding flat as to help balance out the top heavyness. And a ramp could be made for it. A 2-3 percent grade would give you enough raise (about 5 feet) in about two and a half real feet. Remember that the locomotive without pulling anything could easily handle a 2-3 even a 4 percent grade.


----------



## optronomega

I may do something like this on my next layout, I've never seen an engine sitting up on a flatcar in person but would be cool to see. I can only find pics/videos of them loaded with cranes.


----------



## bradimous1

optronomega said:


> well a mobile ramp wouldn't be possible but you could make a sort of loading dock i'm sure. lower the part where the hauling car goes and raise the ramp track and just back the car up to the ramp. Would make for a tall load and would be pretty top heavy


gotta be pretty difficult to do as you would have to have the tracks from the ramp line up perfectly to the car... and have them meet flush. my head is spinning trying to figure that nightmare out.


----------



## gc53dfgc

it would not need to be completely flush. you can have a nice sized gap if it is a two axled engine with no issues. As for it always lining up perfect if the car is built right and the ramp is glued properly in line with the car it would always work without flaw.


----------



## optronomega

yes a quality flatcar would be pretty important.


----------



## shaygetz

IT'S ALIVE.....!!!!!

Got my Athearn Heavy Pacific running, it's starting to quiet down a bit as the gears seat themselves....


----------



## norgale

But,but,but I don't see it. Is it a phantom train? MMMMMMMMMM. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Must be lost in the green screen. 

Whatever it is, it sure is noisy!


----------



## shaygetz

How's this?

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff514/3shaygetz/videos/?action=view&current=MVI_6227.mp4


----------



## norgale

That's better Shay. Nice looking engine and it seems to be running very smooth. Good catch I'd say. Thanks. Pete


----------



## gustovski

paper!!!!!
my layout is still just a pile of sketches
and my tools...
a set of pliers/wirecutters screwdriers a vice (must have) exacto knives hack saw and a swiss army knife.


----------



## Big Ed

gustovski said:


> paper!!!!!
> my layout is still just a pile of sketches
> and my tools...
> a set of pliers/wirecutters screwdriers a vice (must have) exacto knives hack saw and a swiss army knife.



What no beer?


----------



## gustovski

big ed said:


> What no beer?


thats in my hand...


----------



## gustovski

here is an idea for that flat for haulin locos use a lowboy well car and make the front raised deck and bogey on one end roll away from the car put it to one side then the lowered center well will hit the rails and the loco will only need to go up about 3 milimeters


----------



## norgale

I think the ramp idea would be most likely to work. Make a depression in the layout where the flatcar with rails on it could be backed down into the depression and tight against the end bulhead. Then the train to be carried could be rolled right on to the flat car. This flatcar could carry any kind of rolling stock as long as it's long enough. This is something I'll consider for a future layout. Interesting. Pete


----------



## Gansett

pete's hit on it. Look behind most of the newer supermarkets and lowes/home depots. They back the semi down a ramp so the floor of the trailer is now even with the floor of the store.


----------



## gustovski

or as i sugested you could make it like a loyboy semi that the gooseneck unhooks so the bulldozer doesnt have to get over the back wheels simply make the "gooseneck" the part that comes up over the bogey


----------



## norgale

How about some more pics of this rig? Looks good. Pete


----------



## Massey

Im working on Merchant's Row I and I will get a few snaps of it tomorrow. Uggg I hate painting all those windows!!

Massey


----------



## marx1

I'm working on too many things at once, I just posted on the FRP GP7 seaboard I'm working on, and I just bought a Roundhouse MDC 4-4-2 that I'm detailing-I just ordered the stantion kit #6000 for it. Theres 10 stantions in the kit, I ordered 2 kits, can you believe it takes 21 stantions. I'm also working on painting a lot of plastic people.


----------



## Artieiii

Working on my new train display shelf. I had some old pine shelving that I cut up so I did not have to buy any . Only cost me $6.?? for a glass panel that will be hinged at the top to keep the dust off. Paint tonight then put on the hinges and hang it on the wall under the shelf layout. Pix tomorrow.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Art,

I'm curious as to how your attaching hinges to the glass. I've used some hinges made for that purpose (available from Rockler) on furniture in the past ... basicaly, a two-sided jaw with some padding to cushion the glass in the jaw. Hoping you can show a detail of whatever method you've got planned.

(I'm thinking of building some display cabinets for my O at some point down the road, and starting to jot down ideas/options.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

tjcruiser said:


> Art,
> 
> I'm curious as to how your attaching hinges to the glass. I've used some hinges made for that purpose (available from Rockler) on furniture in the past ... basicaly, a two-sided jaw with some padding to cushion the glass in the jaw. Hoping you can show a detail of whatever method you've got planned.
> 
> (I'm thinking of building some display cabinets for my O at some point down the road, and starting to jot down ideas/options.)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


TJ,
I did not attach the hinges to the glass. I took some 1 1/4" x 1/2 pine strips and used the table saw to make a groove on the edge to accept the glass. I made lap joints and secured them with glue and brads. It makes a secure wooden frame to hold the glass. Hinges are screwed to the wooden frame. Paint is drying now. I still have to attach a thin wood back so that I can screw it to the wall under my train shelf. I posted pix of my bigger display cases where I keep my dad's and grandfathers Lionels and accessories. For those I did not use hinges. I put brass machine screws through the glass frame which go into nut fasteners secured to wooden blocks. Here is a pic of my Lionel display cases:








-Art


----------



## norgale

Nice cases Arti. Good way to preserve the old trains and still be able to see them. Everybody packs their trains away and that is such a waste. Glad to be able to see yours. pete


----------



## Artieiii

norgale said:


> Nice cases Arti. Good way to preserve the old trains and still be able to see them. Everybody packs their trains away and that is such a waste. Glad to be able to see yours. pete


Pete,
That's what I thought. My grandfather kept them in his attic for 20-25 years so to honor him after his passing I have kept them on display. Now that I have my man den I wanted them behind glass. I even added some foam behind the glass frames to reduce egress of dust. One of these days I plan on making several more to hold all the original Lionel boxes that he saved all these years. I think displaying them would be better than storing them in the attic. Good man cave decorations.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii

*Pics up*

Here is the finished HO display case. Sorry for the crummy pic. I am gonna need 2 more like it to hold the rest of my HO stuff. I will dedicate one for Union Pacific. The hinges make it way more useful but that's ok the I like that the Lionels are difficult to get to. I found a knob in my junk drawer for it. :thumbsup:








Nice little weekend project.
I just noticed the Playboy cover in the pic.....I photoshopped my wife on there for the man cave/train room /) /)
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Art,

Thanks for the info! Great cases, especially knowing that you have your father's and grandfather's trains on display in safe keeping. Well done.

As for the beauty in the frame below ... 

TJ


----------



## Massey

Looks Good Art. I have been thinking about building some cases for myself I just have not gotten down and dirty with them yet.

Speaking of the mag cover, Odd little story here. My dad suprised me one summer by taking me to Reno the week before Hot August Nights. We stayed in a nice hotel and I spent quite a bit of time at the pool. Well while I was swimming around a kid jumped on my back. OOOFFFF!! well his cousin was watching him booted him out of the pool for a while and her and I got to talking. Anyway we ended up hanging out together for a couple of days since we were both the same age and her family was getting ready for a wedding and my dad was wanting to go play games, and hit bars. Since I was only 19 I had to find other things to do. Anyway we part ways a few days later and a couple of years later I see a framiliar face on the cover of a playboy... I look inside and find the same girl I was hanging out with in Reno, and even a pic of her from the pool area at our hotel. This was back before the net was popular and everyone had a computer, hell Cell phones were still the size of small bricks. I never did get her number or anything but you can imagine my suprise finding her where I did. Ok enough about that !! 

I just built 5 Athearn passenger cars that I forgot I owned. I just did the basic build on them I will have to research the interior types when I can and add them later. They have wheels that are metal and pastic so I should be able to add lighting to the cars as well. I finished the last one right before bed time so I never got around to getting pics of them. I will here soon. and let you guys have a looky see. oh and they are all for N&W

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

Massey and TJ
That pic I took of my wife on out honeymoon in Jamaica. I photoshopped off about 15-20 lbs now she looks like a supermodel. She hated that picture until I worked on it with the computer. Then I added the Playboy cover and framed it for my man den.:thumbsup: I figure it's better to lust after my own wife than someone else. It's hanging next to my TV so I see it all the time.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

Artieiii said:


> Massey and TJ
> That pic I took of my wife on out honeymoon in Jamaica. I photoshopped off about 15-20 lbs now she looks like a supermodel. She hated that picture until I worked on it with the computer. Then I added the Playboy cover and framed it for my man den.:thumbsup: I figure it's better to lust after my own wife than someone else. It's hanging next to my TV so I see it all the time.
> -Art



Lets see the bunny full sized?

How does foam in the cabinets help with the dust getting on the collection?
Nice collection by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

I saw that PB pic too and thought it was the real thing. Looking good. Pete


----------



## Southern

This is my new layout. It is complete. There is one track with no turn outs. There are two rerailers. I placed a pice of foam at each end. Then cut out holes for the couplers to fit in so that there would not be any damage to them. This is now part of my work bench. I did not like to have to take the engines to the train room to test them.


----------



## Artieiii

big ed said:


> Lets see the bunny full sized?
> 
> How does foam in the cabinets help with the dust getting on the collection?
> Nice collection by the way.:thumbsup:


I used those foam strips with adhesive on the back from HD. Ran a line around where the glass panels attach to the shelf. The screws keep the glass panel attached and they squish the foam pieces to make it dust resistant.
I made a second HO shelf last nite. It needs sanding and some paint. I think 3 of these display shelves will do for now.
-Art


----------



## shaygetz

Southern said:


> This is my new layout. It is complete.


I dunno, tha grade looks pretty tough...and the radius is a bit tight for that lokey...on the other hand, the scenic vistas that you can attain boggle the mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii

Ok, HO display case v2.0 is done and hanging on the wall below the train shelf layout. I have a little more wood left over for v3.0 but I will need some more wood and paint to finish it. Sorry no pix yet but it looks just like the first one. v2.0 is gonna be just for Union Pacific....i.e. 2 Verandas, 1 Challenger, U50, E7 A&B, DD40AX, and an AC6000 (coming soon).
-Art


----------



## Massey

Well I have been slowly working on Merchant's Row I and I am painting the store fronts. I ran out of the colors I need to finish it up so I will have to see what I can do after the new year.










Massey


----------



## shaygetz

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

My current project I picked up on the road at a thrift store. Its pilot was broken and it was the habitation of spiders in its past. Repairs are made and it is running but not well. Hope to have a better pick soon...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Probably got it for a steal, right? Looks pretty good, I'm sure you'll have it cooking in no time. The rods look odd, is that really the way they belong?


----------



## shaygetz

The one eccentric needed to be adjusted but yes, all rods are where they are supposed to be. The loco runs fine without load, it bogs down when placed on the track.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice steamer, Shay. I'm afraid to ask your basement-bottom purchase price for fear of being too jealous! She's in the best of hands, of course ... can't say the same for those spiders, though!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Been wanting one for a long time, TJ...this was in a pile spread out along a shelf. When I noticed the broken pilot in a box of parts on the same shelf, I asked the owner what he wanted for it. He said $20...that's when I asked him to throw in the box, to which he agreed. I didn't notice at the time but there was also one of the handrails in there as well, giving me a pattern to copy the other with. It doesn't look as if it's been run much, which is why the bogging puzzles me...I'm wondering if the magnet in the motor is demagnetized....it will only run on the bench with no load.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Could be something in the gear train binding under load.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Could be something in the gear train binding under load.


Wish I could have it here on my desk to look at---but---my boss might not think too highly of that:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Take a chance, he must like trains.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Take a chance, he must like trains.


My boss is pretty cool about web cruising...but I'm fairly certain he'd draw the line at that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Picky...picky...picky...


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Well.....to start, my 'workbench' is my old computer desk, minus the computer. I have an older caboose and some track parts on it, as well as some axles and replacement knuckles. On the shelfs off to the side of my desk are all my railroad tools, parts bins, spare train cars, etc. 

I just cleaned my desk recently, and felt weird doing so. It doesn't look right when it's not messy.

-J.


----------



## CNW413

I'm working on creating a line of plaster castings to sell on ebay. I also have to repair my Rivorossi Chippewa steam loco to run my complete set of cars. Installing glass in buildings.


----------



## jzrouterman

Last week we refinished a GP9 that began life as a GREAT NORTHERN, but tomorrow will be forever more a RIO GRANDE. We're also changing an SW1500 from SOUTHERN to SANTA FE. Both engines are black. Though SANTA FE was normally blue and yellow, they had a switcher that was black with white stripes, numbers, initials and a blue and white logo. It was called the tiger striped version. 

As a SOUTHERN it was black with white stripes on front and back and a white bar running along each side near the bottom.. So all we're really having to do to it is to replace the name and numbers with the ATSF initials, engine numbers and adding the SANTA FE logo on each side. I'm keeping the white bars because I like how they look. So with the exception of the bars, it will look very simular to their tiger striped version.

Another project that is currently on the burner is last week I finished a cliff/canyon using a product called SULPTAMOLD. I really like it better than plaster because it's much easier to work with, as it has a much slower drying time. It also (unlike plaster) doesn't weigh anythng when dry. When mixing it I added a little beige coloring to it. It takes about four days for it to cure. It's been a week, so tomorrow I'll be painting it. I'll use flat spray paint, as it's much easier to achieve the effect I want than it is with the brushing method.

Two other projects will be that of creating a couple of new sidings. My wife is also going to be kitbashing a four track pedestrian crossing made from spare parts she has. It'll be part of the coaling complex. So this is going to be a full blown out modeling weekend.

Routerman


----------



## manchesterjim

*My Bench / Toolbag*

I'll start by saying that, with the exception of the track-cutter tool that I use only for that purpose, the tools I use for my RR are the exact same tools I use in my "day" job (electronics engineering/installing).

And really the most common tools are:

+#2 Phillips
+Common Flathead
+Channel Locks
+Needle-nose pliers
+Crescent wrench
+Linemen's pliers
+miniature needle-nose and diagonal cutters (I always remove that goofy spring mechanism they put in them)
+A simple wire stripper.....my favorite is that little yellow handle thing that is just two flat pieces with a sharp notch cut out. You adjust it by "feel" for the wire jacket. Its usually got a spring mechanism to push it open that I immediately remove.
+Xcelite small screwdriver (commonly refered to as a "greenie". Its a small flathead for those little electronic terminal connections)

In my connector box, I usually have a standard "weller" soldering iron, a heafty roll of solder, a sponge, a pana-vise with the nylon jaws that gets broken down for travel, and some form of portable light source!

I can pretty much do anything on my layout, or around the house with that compliment of stuff.


----------



## Southern

jzrouterman said:


> We're also changing an SW1500 from SOUTHERN to SANTA FE.


 

 NO


----------



## ComanderAce

made a couple cleaning cars and covered load for a flat car


----------



## Southern

I have had this kit for over fifteen year. I opened it and started working on it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ace,

What's inside the covered load? Top secret stuff?!? 

Nice job ... simple, but quiet realistic.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Nice color pick Southern.:thumbsup:

On your basement wall there is a row of brick sandwiched in between the blocks. 
I never saw this before?

Was that some kind of repair or did they build the foundation like that?
If so do you know why?
Is that the only brick in the foundation?


----------



## Southern

It is not a repair. The builder mass produced this same house all over the place, they built whole neighborhoods with this same ranch basement and a few other designs throw in here and there. There are two rows of block and then a row of bricks starting at the floor and going up. Most of the the houses had totally unfinished basements except for a 1/2 bath. I guess that it is just cosmetic.


----------



## [email protected]

I have all the jewelers tools out. My HO collection has lots of older cars that need metal wheels and new couplers. I bid on an eBay lot; a very cool flatbed carrying a primer-painted Beech Bonanza with wings detached. I didn't win. I think it sold for around $30. I should have paid better attention.


----------



## tjcruiser

If I had a nickel for every ebay auction I've lost ... well ... I'd be retiring a lot sooner!

To win, though, you have to be ready to snipe with your best-shot high bid in the last few seconds. You might get outsniped, but that's how the game is played.

Win some ... lose some!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Just finished adding the optional valve gear kit to my HO scale Mantua Shifter...they are still available, this one is just 50+ years old...


----------



## norgale

Ebay sniping is fun. Syncronizing your watch with the ebay time,counting down the minutes,then counting down the seconds and WHAM!,you hit the button with two seconds to go. Then ya sit and wait to see if you won or if somebody outsniped you. It's a disease like model railroading and it's hard to stop doing it when you run out of money. But it's exciting and fun and when you win it exilerating and then you want to do it again.
No wonder ebay is so rich. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> Just finished adding the optional valve gear kit to my HO scale Mantua Shifter...they are still available, this one is just 50+ years old...


Neat, one of the things I love about steamers is when they have the detailed valve and pushrod linkages.


----------



## manchesterjim

norgale said:


> Ebay sniping is fun. Pete


Oh so YOU'RE one of THOSE guys Pete!!! 

LOL.....I have an Ebay app for my phone and tablet.....it will pop up warnings when the auction is coming close to ending and I can watch the real-time clock count down (just like the full web-browser). Then, same thing....WHAMMO!

I think my win/lose ratio is pretty darn good right now!

Jim


----------



## Gansett

At one time I used a sniper program and won a lot more than I lost. Now I just bid and then when prompted use the max bid feature on ebay. I decide what I'm willing to pay and walk away. Win some, lose some. What frosts my cupcake is shipping. Economy shipping from one seller for a single boxcar is $3.85, from another $9.85!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I use Gixen for sniping. It's a website that places the bids for you, so you don't have to be anywhere near a computer or other Internet connected device to snipe. I actually prefer this to watching the end of the auction, since there's no chance I'll get _*Auction Fever*_ and increase my bid at the last second. I decide on what I want to pay, and let the sniping site do the work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JackC said:


> At one time I used a sniper program and won a lot more than I lost. Now I just bid and then when prompted use the max bid feature on ebay. I decide what I'm willing to pay and walk away. Win some, lose some. What frosts my cupcake is shipping. Economy shipping from one seller for a single boxcar is $3.85, from another $9.85!


You can do the same thing with a sniping program, the advantage is you don't tip your hand until the last minute. Trust me, you'll win more auctions for the same price that way.


----------



## Gansett

I'm not sure how the max bid feature on ebay works but I think it's very similar to a sniping program I used previously, EZSniper IIRC.

I decide the max I'm willing to pay and that's it, a sniper program isn't going to help.

I saw one on ebay like this but with horn hook couplers:









I was interested in it because that was a local beer. I growed up on it, ,90¢ a 6 pack. I bid $20 and watched it go for $66 and it had horn hook couplers.

Then I got a flyer from Atlas, new is $29.95 with Kadee style couplers. 

Somebody got the fever!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JackC said:


> I'm not sure how the max bid feature on ebay works but I think it's very similar to a sniping program I used previously, EZSniper IIRC.
> 
> I decide the max I'm willing to pay and that's it, a sniper program isn't going to help.


I think you simply don't understand how a sniping program works. 

If you place a bid, and someone else wants the item, they can keep upping their bid until they exceed yours. OTOH, if there are no bids, they'll set their maximum bid, at the least moment, you come in with your desired bid. There is no time to react to snipe bid, so if they didn't set their maximum to more than your bid, you win.

There really is a difference.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohh ... good explanation, John ... I learned something there.

TJ


----------



## [email protected]

"Is it safe?"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Safe? How can it be any less safe than simply bidding on eBay?


----------



## Smokinapankake

JackC said:


> Somebody got the fever!!!


This is the bad side of Ebay. Do your research or otherwise you may end up paying way more for something used than you would for the same thing new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I always do a search on things from eBay to see if they're available elsewhere at a better price. I've seen used Fastrack selling for 150% of the brand new price from ModelTrainStuff, and when I check they have lots of it in stock! Why anyone would pay that escapes me!


----------



## Gansett

Why? The fever makes them delirious, blurry vision, dry mouth, sweaty palms, short quick breaths as the seconds click down then BAM! YOU WON THIS AUCTION!

btw GRJ, my experience with the ebay max bid works just like your sniper scenario.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it works that way with one important exception.  If you don't happen to be available when the auction ends, it doesn't work so well. Also, human nature being what it is, if there's already a bid on something, the other guys are more likely to jump in and bid. I like to keep them guessing as long as possible.

However, as long as your happy with your method, I'm happy with mine.


----------



## [email protected]

"Is it safe" was supposed to be in response to shaygetz's avatart; Sir Laurence Olivier as Dr. Szell in _MARATHON MAN_. We watched that movie on the Boomer. For the rest of the patrol, we walked around saying, "Is it safe?"


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Despite it's problems Ebay has opened up everyone's basements and attics to the world along with dealers...I've located stuff that would have taken me ages to get via swap meets and yard sales and Hobby publication ads...I still go with the Max bid idea , I see it, stick in my Max bid and walk away...if I get it great...if I don't ...oh well! Theres times I'll just hit the "Buy it now" feature if its offered and its an item that I really want and can't get locally. Changing the topic back to "Whats on your workbench" I'd like to show you my pile of buildings I'm doing for my Layout...I'm new to the weathering 
aspect and if you have any tips on how to make the buildings look more realistic that would be great! I've done quite a bit of airbrushing, with my model car stuff so I'm no stranger to that. The buildings are the Cornerstone Roundhouse, The Santa Fe depot and Freight house, Atlas switch tower and Gate tower along with a Bachmann water tower and Lifelike Coaling tower, the telephone/power poles are Atlas and I do have to get more to run along side my tracks.


----------



## [email protected]

*All Along the Switch Tower*

I got that same switch tower...but...my colors are backwards. The wooden parts are silver and the tin parts are brown. Ugh.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
With the colours mine has I'd say it doesn't look to bad, the other way around I'd have to agree with you ...I'm going to be painting these buildings in some form, the Santa Fe 
Depot will have to be completely done over , the round house may just get accents etc.


----------



## norgale

One thing I used to do on ebay was throw in a high bid at the very end when the other bidders didn't have time left to raise the ante. I usually went for $125 in the last two seconds and usually won the item. However if somebody had a max-bid in there that was near my max then I could have ended up paying a lot more than the item was worth. That was part of the excitement for me. If I lost then somebody else had to pay WAY more than it was worth. Good for the seller if nothing else.
I should add here that I was bidding on things I needed for the restoration of a 1960 Lincoln and some of the things I needed were very,very rare. None of which were made anymore and hadn't been for many years. I still need a working power radio antenna. Pete


----------



## shaygetz

This came from the recent boxlot...the piece that started it all. A Bowser PRR low sided tender, complete with brakeman's doghouse. It was missing body screws, rear ladder, trucks, coupler and a drawbar. After about an hour of scrounging parts and another hour fiddling and fitting...




























The skeletal frame puts this back a ways. It was factory drilled to receive Kadee #5 pockets though so it can't be all that old.


----------



## [email protected]

I am working on odd loads. The HO Goony Bird is waiting for two more flatcars (payday this week). Here is a piece (maybe two on one car) that I would like to pull behind the plane.

https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tdn/tdn87065.htm


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Okay, so here's what is going on in my workroom (aka spare bedroom).

This is my work table. To my right is my 4x8 layout. Behind me and to
my left is my bookshelf.








This is the bookshelf that is now a hobby shelf. Some of my rockets reside 
on the very top, while my train stuff occupies two shelves.








Parts bins/small tool bins/Odds and ends.








Engine/Rolling stock shelf/Paints








The shelves look neat and orderly, but that will change come spring when
the rockets come out to play again. LOL.

-J.


----------



## tjcruiser

Mr.Buchholz said:


> The shelves look neat and orderly ...


Orderly? Looks like rows of palace guards standing sentry at Buckingham Palace! Very tidy.

(Can you organize my workbench for me, please?!?)

TJ


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

tjcruiser said:


> Orderly? Looks like rows of palace guards standing sentry at Buckingham Palace! Very tidy.
> 
> (Can you organize my workbench for me, please?!?)
> 
> TJ


I like to be able to find things as easy as possible, so I figure that with everything lined up, and/or in bins, it should be easy.

I'll organize your desk for you, but I don't think you could afford it :laugh:

-J.


----------



## kursplat

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I like to be able to find things as easy as possible, so I figure that with everything lined up, and/or in bins, it should be easy.
> 
> I'll organize your desk for you, but I don't think you could afford it :laugh:
> 
> -J.


 you need to be shopping this idea around "WORK BENCH MAKEOVER"


----------



## Xnats

Someone needs to do a, how to, on organizing boxes. Maybe a keyboard rack so there is more room to work at the computer/ workstation/ desk  One of these days my keyboard is going to fall into the fishtank :laugh:


----------



## Southern

This is the newest thing that i am putting togeather and paintting.










There is still more work to do.


----------



## Southern

Xnats said:


> Someone needs to do a, how to, on organizing boxes. Maybe a keyboard rack so there is more room to work at the computer/ workstation/ desk  One of these days my keyboard is going to fall into the fishtank :laugh:


That person is not me. i just put stuff eveywhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice water tank, needs a spout.


----------



## norgale

Nice Rolls Royce too. Actually your WB looks pretty nice. I can't even get to mine at work right now. Pete


----------



## Southern

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice water tank, needs a spout.


Thanks Gunruner. You are right it dose need a spout, ladder, and water gauge.......

It is still on the work bench but not for much longer........

I hope


----------



## Southern

*This one is "Done"*

It's done. Now I just have to find a place to put it.


----------



## norgale

I have that same model and I built it over thirty years ago. Guess some thing never go out of style. Looks like you have it in the right place for now. I found it to be a little too large for my layout because I crammed too much track into it. Didn't really have a good place to put it. Now I'll be changing that so maybe I will be able to use mine soon. Nice model. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Southern,

The water tower spout and details look great. Nice precision work.

That said, I have a question about the water gauge labels. In real life, would these increment down as you have it (1 at top, 16 at bottom), or would they increment the other way around ... 1 foot mark at bottom, 16 foot mark at top. The latter seems much more logical to me ... a true float-gauge of the water level in the tank. However, I don't know enough of the history of these towers to say with certainty.

Anyone ?

TJ


----------



## optronomega

i don't know for sure but i'm guessing as the water level rises the float goes up and the cable that's attached to the float gets longer therefore starts lowering down the side of the tower from the top. As i said just a logical guess.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that guess makes perfect sense, that's what I'd expect from 19th Century engineering.


----------



## shaygetz

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

AS the water level rises inside the tank, a float, attached to a rope that runs up to the top of the tank,over a pully and down the outside to the indicator.rises and as that happens the indicator is lowered. So a full tank at 16 feet of water will show 16 feet at the bottom of the gauge outside. Not as fancy as todays stuff but it works and it's accurate too. pete


----------



## Southern

I don't know. But if I turned it around the number would have been up side down. LOL


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the water meter explanation, guys ... makes good sense to me!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

A junk box freebie, a pair of Marklin M track turnouts were given to me because they were missing parts. Eager to get them working again, I'd give them an occasional stern look or two for the next 5 years.










Overcome with a mechanical Nirvana two nights ago, I immediately assaulted a variety of wires and springs in my parts bins. After flaying the entrails of several paperclips closing in on a working cure, I came up with this...










Once installed, it looked like this...










Don't ask for measurements...if you own Marklin and want one, I'll bend it out for you and you can play from there. 

Video is here>>> http://youtu.be/tqxx_bqbKaE


----------



## norgale

The poor paper clip. Ha! Good work Shay. Does it work now? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm assuming since he posted it, that the switch is working.  Nice job.


----------



## shaygetz

Yes...I posted a video link at the bottom. I'm really quite pleased with meself...been patting meself on the back all day so far...


----------



## New Berlin RR

lets see....whats on the work bench...well nothing, I don't have a work bench  but I do have a work bin that I use and I got a few things in it, two passenger cars, and two engines that I plan to repaint in NB colors...two pass cars may become a MOW set...havent decided yet tho...actually I have and they are...once I find some neon orange/yellow for them...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> Yes...I posted a video link at the bottom. I'm really quite pleased with meself...been patting meself on the back all day so far...


Have you sprained your wrist yet?


----------



## tjcruiser

MacGyver and his trusty Paper Clip strikes again!!!

Nice save!

TJ


----------



## [email protected]

My Planes/Trains/Automobiles Party was a huge success. Sheryl got tons of goodies including 5 model kits. I have a couple of paint details left on the burger stand and then I am going to open the Bates Hotel box.


----------



## NIMT

I had some fun and made a brass Booze Tanker for a friend.
Made for those emergency moments in model RRing like...
Disinfecting a cut... Cleaning the rails... Dealing with the unexpected visit of the mother in law!


----------



## Southern

lol..............where is the like button?


----------



## Xnats

lol nice Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Never mind the "like" button, how do you get the booze out?


----------



## New Berlin RR

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Never mind the "like" button, how do you get the booze out?


I second this....I mean it _is_ an emergency.......kinda...... _*calls over mother in-laws to set up an emergency excuse to use special train car power up item*_


----------



## tjcruiser

NIMT said:


> I had some fun and made a brass Booze Tanker for a friend.
> ... Dealing with the unexpected visit of the mother in law!


Do you have any larger-size strapping? Can you fab a tie-down rig like that _for_ my mother-in-law ?!? 

(Very clever / fun custom work, Sean!)

TJ


----------



## Southern

I am installing a Kadee #33 on  the front of a Rivarossi Y6B. I thought sence I had it apart I added some gray paint.


----------



## [email protected]

I shouldn't haver played my Hank Williams Sr. CD this morning...

"Kaw-liga was a wooden Indian standing by the door.
He fell in love with an Indian maiden over in the antique store."

















"Poor ol' Kaw-liga, he never got a kiss.
Poor ol' Kaw-liga, he don't know what he missed. 
Is it any wonder that his face is red? 
Kaw-liga, that poor ol' wooden head."



































Tomorrow, we'll bake him in the oven, low and slow.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's another really stupid one. It has turned out too big for HO.


----------



## gustovski

Iv got a few things 
an engine that is for a locohttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6961075607/in/photostream
a fire pump
and a beat up stock car body
and before you add this: :ttiwwop:
I am gonna add them in an edit:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR

gustovski said:


> Iv got a few things
> an engine that is for a loco
> a fire pump
> and a beat up stock car body
> and before you add this: :ttiwwop:
> I am gonna add them in an edit:laugh:




:ttiwwop:


there beat you to it....posted at10:07 EST... wheres your edit?


----------



## kursplat

[email protected] said:


> I shouldn't haver played my Hank Williams Sr. CD this morning...
> 
> "Kaw-liga was a wooden Indian standing by the door.
> He fell in love with an Indian maiden over in the antique store."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, we'll bake him in the oven, low and slow.


it's a cross between a western and cops with all those zip-tie hand cuffs :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

That worked really well!


----------



## gustovski

:laugh:


New Berlin RR said:


> :ttiwwop:
> 
> 
> there beat you to it....posted at10:07 EST... wheres your edit?


here it is http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6961075607/in/photostream


----------



## gustovski

kursplat said:


> it's a cross between a western and cops with all those zip-tie hand cuffs :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:that makes that certain song come up:laugh::laugh::laugh:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9XEGBrA99E


----------



## norgale

I'm trying to get some decent wheels and trucks on all my passenger cars. Got some trucks off sleazebay that should work and now I'm waiting for some wheels and coupling parts. pete


----------



## David-Stockwell

*new bridge*

Here's the bridge that's been on my workbench for the last 2 months!!!

One of the things I've learned lately is that my first question for the modeler needs to be "WHAT KIND OF TRACK ARE YOU USING"hwell:
I was from the old school and used regular flex track and ballasted it by hand, BUT NOW  there are so many different kinds of track (with roadbed) that most of them would look out of place mounted to one of my older bridges!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gc53dfgc

David-Stockwell said:


> Here's the bridge that's been on my workbench for the last 2 months!!!
> 
> One of the things I've learned lately is that my first question for the modeler needs to be "WHAT KIND OF TRACK ARE YOU USING"hwell:
> I was from the old school and used regular flex track and ballasted it by hand, BUT NOW  there are so many different kinds of track (with roadbed) that most of them would look out of place mounted to one of my older bridges!
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I see that you embraced the wood/steel design I suggested you take a stab at and my does it look wonderful. I am glad you decided to do some steel bridges. I am still working on getting space for my new layout but have not forgotten about you and your wonderful bridges for when that time comes around.


----------



## NIMT

Dave,
Excellent work! Love the look and understand about the track, not only changes the look but the clearance too!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

David-Stockwell said:


> Here's the bridge that's been on my workbench for the last 2 months!!!


Dave,

Another fabulous bridge on your part!

I've been thinking of you. About a week ago, I saw a real-life truss bridge similar to that, except that the underpass corridor crossed under the bridge at a significant skewed angle (say 45-deg as opposed to 90-deg). As such, the bridge was designed with the left and right "trusses" staggered one frame bay from each other. The top trusswork (connecting the left/right sides) was essentially a skewed parallelogram.

Have you ever considered building something challenging like that?

Something sort of like this ...










or this ...










Just curious,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Another fantastic looking bridge there David.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> I see that you embraced the wood/steel design I suggested you take a stab at and my does it look wonderful. I am glad you decided to do some steel bridges. I am still working on getting space for my new layout but have not forgotten about you and your wonderful bridges for when that time comes around.





NIMT said:


> Dave,
> Excellent work! Love the look and understand about the track, not only changes the look but the clearance too!:thumbsup:





tjcruiser said:


> Dave,
> 
> Another fabulous bridge on your part!
> 
> I've been thinking of you. About a week ago, I saw a real-life truss bridge similar to that, except that the underpass corridor crossed under the bridge at a significant skewed angle (say 45-deg as opposed to 90-deg). As such, the bridge was designed with the left and right "trusses" staggered one frame bay from each other. The top trusswork (connecting the left/right sides) was essentially a skewed parallelogram.
> 
> Have you ever considered building something challenging like that?
> 
> Something sort of like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> TJ





sstlaure said:


> Another fantastic looking bridge there David.


Hi guys, and thank you all for your comments they were much appriciated!
TJ, I have "ONLY" just thought about a skewed bridge, mainly because it needs special layout circumstances and would probably be a hard one to sell. If a modeler came to me with a request for one, I would probably give it a try. There's one just north of me crossing the 101 Freeway in Ventura, Ca.
Have a great day guys, Dave


----------



## gustovski

nice bridge dave!!


----------



## [email protected]

Barb's Bungalow and a couple of signs roll onto the assembly line.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I got the moonshiner in the works now just getting the parts


----------



## [email protected]

This was a tough one...









I will putty up the seams and install a light or two. The roof is not glued down yet. It looks wobbly in this picture.


----------



## Southern

I like it. You did a good job.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks S. I have been down to see them Kackalacky once or twice. Beautiful country, all down hill to the beach. We spent one summer on Topsail Island.

Here's the next batch of kits on my bench (floor).

















This one was easy (AFTER I was able to remove the parts from the trees).

















I did fix the bent railing.









Lots of moving parts on this one.

















The BATES HOTEL is my favorite, so far. I have grand plans for it.


----------



## shaygetz

Using an old Xacto knife case, this weekend I built an amp/voltmeter for testing both my locomotives and my live steam engines...










...I'm also refurbishing a marine steam engine and boiler that used to power a model of "The African Queen"...



















...still have to solder a leak in the boiler but she's about ready to fire up.


----------



## Gansett

That steam engine is great. They'll have a live steam show here in a few months. Mostly steam tractors and stationary engines. The power of steam is awesum.


----------



## shaygetz

Looking to fire it up by the end of the week...once you catch the scent of hot oil and burning meths, it's hard to say no....:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

That box is really clever Shay. How about showing us how to make something like that? Pete


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks...as soon as I finish the wiring, I'll post pics...the hard part is drilling the box. The wood splits very easily. The motor has a huge shaft, my Eitech (_an Erector set-type toy from Germany_) pulleys fit well, so I'll be able to run my trains off of electricity generated by my steam engines...:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

That's a great idea Shay. Sounds like a lot of fun. Looking forward to seeing more. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

shaygetz said:


> ...I'm also refurbishing a marine steam engine and boiler that used to power a model of "The African Queen"...




:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

I think I just had a climactic moment while looking at those pics. Wheh ... I need to catch my breath ...

Please do keep us posted, Shay ... that's gorgeous!!!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Yes, TJ...can you believe the guy used it as a G scale flat car load in his garden layout?










...a bit of polished work thus far...










You can see where the leak is at the bottom of the sight glass...this will be my first major repair on one of these.


----------



## [email protected]

Shay is showing off again. His work IS work.


----------



## [email protected]

He made me go out to get something new and different...like...another plane! Check out the odd scale on this dude.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay -- Can you give us a size reference on that steam engine?

TD -- I'm a fan of Clive Cussler's books. (What guy isn't?!?) A few of them featured a Ford Tri-Motor like that ... I think "Iceberg" and "Valhalla Rising". Great adventure reads.










TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Right off...the boiler is 11" tall, the engine is about 4" tall x 3" wide...I pose it next to something tomorrow.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Shay. Did you ever see (firsthand) the African Queen model that it sat in? That would be quite the sight!


----------



## Fifer

I am working on my first Campbell kit since the 1980's.
Ouincy Engine Shed will house the HH600 on my switching layout. I have cut and applied all of the corrigated siding and done all the wall framing and working on the service pit.



















Mike


----------



## JohnAP

Nice work Mike, as always!


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks, Shay. Did you ever see (firsthand) the African Queen model that it sat in? That would be quite the sight!


OOOooops...just noticed this

No. I never saw it but there's evidence on the boiler that she may have went to the bottom at least once

The boiler is soldered now...

From this...










...to this...










...to this...










...almost time for steam...:thumbsup:


----------



## gustovski

Shay were you in the army because that is some good polishing.


----------



## norgale

Nice work Shay. That boiler looks brand new now.
Gusovski I don't think the Army polishes much of anything anymore. Everything if flat black or camo green including belt buckles and shoes. No shiny stuff to tip off the enemy. Pete


----------



## shaygetz

gustovski said:


> Shay were you in the army because that is some good polishing.


Yes I was...a long, long time ago...when boots and brass were shiney. I was reminded just how long ago when I was talking to a Lt. Colonel who enlisted two years after I got out...

The polish is some serious stuff...the name escapes me right now...but it practically does the work for you, enough that I have to redo earlier parts that I did with Brasso...


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

I get all woozy looking at your little steam engine. Hubba hubba! Boiler looks brilliant!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well Im currently working on making a load to tote around with my train, a Boat on a flat car...so yea the pics will come shortly, I did find a small HO scale boat that I am gonna use, it seems a tad small to use but who knows! it looks like it could fit...


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Mister Bob :thumbsup:, Do you have the African Queen to go with it?


----------



## shaygetz

No Ed...the original owner removed it from that model and used the engine as a flatcar load in his garden railway. I'd like to see if I can cobble together a Climax with it, gauged for LGB track....just gotta find some bits of running gear.


----------



## [email protected]

My next flatcar load. The model is VERY rough.


----------



## shaygetz

Got my Krick ready to fire up tomorrow...here it is next to an Athearn HO scale Hustler for perspective...


----------



## tjcruiser

OK, Shay -- you have me drooling some more. Starting to get inquisitive, though ...

Lever on top of boiler -- Whistle? Pressure blead/relief valve???

Two little ball handles sticking out of stack -- Some sort of flue adjustment?

Engine -- Equal steam pressure into two cylinders? (No compound expansion, right?)

Cranks on engine offset 90 degrees ???


Please, PLEASE take/post a vid of this baby running!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

_*OK, Shay -- you have me drooling some more. Starting to get inquisitive, though ...*_ 

_*Lever on top of boiler -- Whistle?*_ yes... _*Pressure blead/relief valve???*_ ...that would be the thing that looks like a push button switch over the sight glass.

_*Two little ball handles sticking out of stack -- Some sort of flue adjustment?*_ ...standoffs for a condenser pipe that is only modeled, not working, I'll be putting one in as soon as I find the right sized wire.

_*Engine -- Equal steam pressure into two cylinders? (No compound expansion, right?)*_ ...yes, specifically, it is a double acting, dual vertical cylinder marine engine w/ a 1/4" bore, 3/4" stroke and a 2" flywheel.

_*Cranks on engine offset 90 degrees ???*_ ...yes.


_*Please, PLEASE take/post a vid of this baby running!*_ ...on its way...:thumbsup:

I don't recommend getting one though as you'll never look at your electric ones quite the same way. The smell of hot oil and the woodsy, earthy scent of burning alcohol will have you firmly convinced that your model steam engines fall way short of the mark...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice looking steam engine. Now, if you REALLY want to impress us, fit that to an HO locomotive!


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Thanks for the detailed info. "Double actiing" ... so steam pushes the cylinder on both the down stroke and the upstroke, with a diverter valve redirecting the input steam as appropriate ??? Absolutely brilliant engineering in that little thing. Brilliant!!!

Ohh ... I see now that the "balls" sticking out the side of the stack are actually rings ... for the condenser pipe, as you describe. Got it.

Another curiosity question ... I assume there's some sort of a o-ring seal between the piston and the cylinder, or perhaps between the crank shaft penetrating the cylinder and the cylinder. Maybe not rubber, but a seal of some sort. Wouldn't whatever it is have degraded with age? Can you comment on how you've serviced that? (Or are the machining tolerances so tight/good that no seals are required ???)

Still drooling,

TJ


----------



## Gansett

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## [email protected]

I have a new kit. It doesn't smell like anything...


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very nice looking steam engine. Now, if you REALLY want to impress us, fit that to an HO locomotive!


I am looking for some G scale running gear for a possible Climax...:thumbsup:



tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info. "Double actiing" ... so steam pushes the cylinder on both the down stroke and the upstroke, with a diverter valve redirecting the input steam as appropriate ???...Another curiosity question ... I assume there's some sort of a o-ring seal between the piston and the cylinder, or perhaps between the crank shaft penetrating the cylinder and the cylinder. Maybe not rubber, but a seal of some sort. Wouldn't whatever it is have degraded with age? Can you comment on how you've serviced that? (Or are the machining tolerances so tight/good that no seals are required ???)TJ


Yes, that pretty much how it works...on either side of the cylinders you'll see the slide valves, complete with their own mini oil pots. The plumbing is simply to redirect the flow of steam for direction of travel. While there are some models that have packing gaskets, Wilescos are machined close enough to not need it...the oil is steam grade, extra thick to act as a seal as well as a lube...










This is essentially two Wilesco D10s that have had their cylinders mounted vertically to a crank shaft. Parts are still made and there are vendors in the US. They are a German made engine developed for Krick, a German kit boat maker back in the late 70s/early 80s.

This is my D10, you can see the Krick's heritage in it...



















The blue jacket on the cylinder tells you that this engine was made prior to 1960.


----------



## shaygetz

[email protected] said:


> I have a new kit. It doesn't smell like anything...


Depends on what you load it with... Neat kit...


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Shay ... that latest engine pic shows the valves/cylinder detail quite nicely.

TJ


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*Stationary steam*

Hi 
That Wileso and Krick are Super! I still have my Fleischmann 120/1 that my parents gave me when I was about 9 or 10....the Esbit solid fuel to run it is getting pretty hard to find.


----------



## tjcruiser

Very nice! I have a couple of old Fleischmann steam (elec, really) locos, but I didn't know Fleischmann made live steam stuff, too.

Is that a little belt-driven grinder that you can hook up ?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Your welcome, TJ...

Nice old Fleischmann...and you have the bench grinder too...sweet. Looking to find a jack shaft and a couple accessories myself for my D10 in hope of setting up a portable workshop for history fairs and such...:thumbsup:


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi Guys 
Thanks for the nice comments, its one of my treasured pieces ...that little grinder attachment vibrates like crazy when you hook it up but for grins you can still do little stuff with it. My kids used to get a kick out of it when I ran it for them. When I blew the whistle all the steam would be consumed and we'd have to wait until the engine came back up to speed .


----------



## tjcruiser

I assume on the single-cylinder steam engines, one can run the thing in reverse simply by jump-starting the flywheel in the other direction?

Shay, is that also true with your dual-cylinder engine? Or does that lever on top affect spin direction?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> I assume on the single-cylinder steam engines, one can run the thing in reverse simply by jump-starting the flywheel in the other direction?
> 
> Shay, is that also true with your dual-cylinder engine? Or does that lever on top affect spin direction?
> 
> TJ


You're on the right track...the Fleischmann is what is known as a single cylinder oscillator, the most basic of steam engines. The direction is determined by which direction the flywheel is "kicked". They generally are not self starters. 

My Wilesco, on the other hand, because it is double acting, can only go in one direction, because it does not have a reversing valve. 

My Krick, by virtue of its piping with a reversing valve plumbed in, can. They are also self-starting though my D10 has to be reminded of that from time to time...

The Krick with a head of steam...


----------



## Xnats

That is just awesome work Shay. I'm really looking forward on how you plan to do the drive system.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

I'm speechless ...

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

That Krick is magnificent. Brilliant job cleaning it up and getting it running. Thanks for the explanation on the reverse valve ... I see how that little lever redirects flow now. It's fun to see the little slide vavle chambers on the side of the engine, too, that redirect flow into each of the up/down strokes for the dual action cylinder pushing.

An absolutely gorgeous little (and fully functional!) machine!

TJ


----------



## Carl

Shay......super work.


----------



## [email protected]

The Plane Train grows x3 very soon.

The P-38









The Grumman Gosling

























The Ford Trimotor


----------



## [email protected]

Almost finished. I am going to cap the wing ends and weather it.


----------



## gustovski

[email protected] said:


> Almost finished. I am going to cap the wing ends and weather it.
> 
> View attachment 16989
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990
> 
> 
> View attachment 16991


nice work


----------



## norgale

That will look super on your layout. One thing is the props should be removed from the engines and tied down elsewhere on the train. Engines are never shipped with the props on because the props could be severly damaged. very expensive to replace. Nice work. Pete


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Pete. You're right about the props. I will pallet them. They were cool for the photo op.


----------



## gustovski

reminds me of Indiana Jones 3


----------



## [email protected]

*My Train's not Plane*



Next; putty the seams.

The two new pieces are a Supermarine Walrus and a Sopwith Camel.


----------



## [email protected]

*What kind of air traffic control is this!?!*


----------



## New Berlin RR

*Messed up air traffic control is what you got...*

Niceplanes and work, can't wait to see them on your train(s)


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks, Kane-tuck (I can call him that cuz' I'm originally from TN...when they had a coach named Joe B. Hall and we used to have to holler, "Sit Joe! Sit!")


----------



## New Berlin RR

yup suprised you didn't see my title responce (above post) to your question LOL!!!


----------



## HCP

I´m working on a H0 model, scratch built.

It´s a "locomotor", if that word exists, a (very) small switcher that rolls out locos from the engine house to the turntable.
They are not used any more, i think the last one went off duty around 2000.
Some of them are still around at museums and smaller rail companys.

Made 1928, 30hp strong and 16 feet long (5 meters) with the simple name Z

For me its a model i must have, when i was a kid i was driving this thing alot at my dads work.
This first one will not have any motor and is CNC-cut in plastic, but i´m waiting for some (etched) brass parts to build one fully working.

*A pic on the real thing.










And my model, as far as it´s ready*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Neat, reminds me a bit of the TrackMobile, something that's still in use on many roads.


----------



## Carl

That is outstanding modeling :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto on the custom fab work ... very, very nice!


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*Fried Loco*

Hi
I agree very nice fab work...reminds me to get back on my building of a track mobile...just gotta prevent things like my Loco's smoking it up on the tracks! Actually this is the first time anything like this has ever happened to me...but again I'm new to DCC. So my work bench is now full of my DDA40X complete with cooked main circuit board and most likely the decoder too.
I had installed a Digitrax decoder to replace the Bachmann unit that had gone 
to dcc never land and life seemed good...it programmed up nicely and away we went until I stopped to do some switching and while the loco was sitting on the track up in smoke she went...looks like the main traces from the truck pickup
to the decoder plug is what burned up...still gotta figure this out...so far the motors tested out ok...
I have to add that while it was smoking my main concern was for no cosmetic damage to occur...my thinking...and this was almost automatic was the guts can be easily fixed...I'm still kinda bummed about it though. Maybe that comes from my Drag racing years you go out and break something you're more ticked about not making the full 1320 than about the parts and the work...funny huh?


----------



## gustovski

ouch!
poor loco i bet there was a lot of smoke


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
It was just pouring out...and there I am yanking it off the track and blowing on it...


----------



## gustovski

do you think it is fixable?


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*loco*

Hi
Oh yes I plan on repairing it ...Its already running on DC , I cleaned the board with a bit of alcohol and had a look...most of the circuit board survived, so I replaced the burnt traces with solid wire hooked up some DC and did a few voltage checks , then hooked everything back up...Installed the DCC dummy plug and now it seems to work fine on DC. 
I talked to Bachmann today about a replacement main board, they're available but no price yet...have to call back Monday...
Looks like it was the Decoder that fried the board, I rechecked my connections to the DCC plug wire for wire with the old Bachmann vs the Digitrax and I got it right so I'm a bit puzzled.
One of the guys in a previous post mentioned that the Digtrax Dh123 was a touch on the young side for the dual drive DDA...a distinct possibility considering the outcome....


----------



## gustovski

good to hear that this beautiful loco is able to ride the rails once more well a lot of times more!


----------



## [email protected]

The Trimotor turned out OK. I learned a lot. I have shipped it off to eBay. We'll see how it does.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180859025139?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## gustovski

only 99cents tdeuwaite
too bad I cant get it here!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I will figure out international shipping. The Ford is an average effort. My next group will be much better. TD


----------



## [email protected]

Oh, the carnage!!!!


----------



## xrunner

[email protected] said:


> Oh, the carnage!!!!


You very much remind me of Jimmy. Have you seen his layout? You two should hook up.


----------



## tjcruiser

TD,

Holy Jeez! Will ya' please poke some holes in that box so those guys can breathe OK?!?

Have a heart, man ... have a heart! 

TJ


----------



## [email protected]

Which Jimmy?


----------



## shaygetz

Eet mor chikin....


----------



## tooter

It was raining today, so I spent some time in the basement working on a little European Maintenence of way track construction train. Fleischmann sells this trainset...










...so I decided to try to make up my own set similar to theirs...









































I cut up some code 83 for long rails to carry, then cut and stained some wooden kitchen matches for railroad ties, and added some craft sand for the ballast car to haul.

The Fleischmann construction set retails for $250, while mine cost only $132 and has a ballast spreader so the workers don't need to shovel the gravel by hand.


----------



## lears2005

Looks great


----------



## tjcruiser

I don't know, Greg ... looks to me like you're giving Fleischmann a run for their money. I don't think I'd be answering the phone our checking the mail if I were you ... they have quite the legal team over there in Germany.


----------



## tooter

They don't need to worry, tj... 

I'd *never* be able to replicate those same results more than once. It took about a year and a half to find the right engine and Era II spoked wheel rolling stock on ebay.

Cutting railroad ties out of wooden match sticks really worked out swell. They just happen to be near perfect HO scale...










I just poured a little mahogany oil stain in a container, rolled the cut match sticks around in it and they came out a really nice warm brown. Now that the train carries rails, ties, and ballast, I'm deciding on which cars to add that will carry the rail plates, spikes, connector plates and bolts, tools, and track crew. 

Greg


----------



## gustovski

very nice choo choo nice to see you doing more h0 stuff


----------



## lears2005

*box cars*

Two box cars I will be putting metal wheels and kadee cuplers on them. Thay have plastic wheels and horn hook cuplers right now.


----------



## tooter

gustovski said:


> very nice choo choo nice to see you doing more h0 stuff


They're my backup trains when it's raining. 
Working on trains is like being hooked on crack.


----------



## tooter

lears2005 said:


> Two box cars I will be putting metal wheels and kadee cuplers on them. Thay have plastic wheels and horn hook cuplers right now.


Those Union Pacific logos are really keen... :thumbsup:

Will Kadee #148's replace your hook horns? I've used those for almost every conversion except the European cars which take #18's.


----------



## gustovski

isnt it with the euro cars it is just plug and play
thanks to nem sockets?


----------



## tooter

Yes! 

Thanks to Kadee's *superb* product design. Just click 'em in and you're done. I like the freedom to be able to mix European and American engines and rolling stock. It's the old European cars with no coupler sockets that are much more of a challenge to convert.


----------



## gustovski

you could just grind it off with a dremel and glue a kadee coupler box in right?


----------



## tooter

Most of the old ones have pivot pins. I've sucessfully used long undershanked Kadees with draft boxes on some of them to compensate for chassis height differences and buffer clearance...










This engine took medium overshanked Kadees...










While this pair of old flatcars were converted with long undershanked Kadees...


----------



## [email protected]

Here's a fun one; the Busch Garden Pond (instructions in German). Now I am installing the lily blossoms and reeds one at a time. 









"Pokken Das Ponden mit der Straighttenpinnen."


----------



## gustovski

tdw that looks like it might turn out to be awesome like the rest of your projects!!


----------



## tooter

Those lily pads in the water look *so *realistic!  Please post more pics of your progress, td..

Greg


----------



## [email protected]

*Thomas Hawk*

I will take pictures of the pond. It is ready to be placed.

This is on the workbench tonight:

















eBay has become our primary source of income now that Sheryl can't work anymore. All of the plane trains are listed, even the Goony Bird (but I asked rediculous money, so maybe nobody will buy it)...


----------



## gustovski

looking nice as always td

gust


----------



## lears2005

This is what is on the work bench for tonight. This is a locomotive from one of the guys at the train club. He tryed to put sound in it but could not do it so he asked me if I could do it for him.


----------



## [email protected]

The Doodlebug is finally finished. It farts and everything...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8iqN0Z5IMY


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks great. LOVE the forest scenery on that layout!

TJ


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks TJ. That is the club I belong to. It is about 50% complete, which means more fun for me to have!


----------



## Carl

Nice looking doodlebug.


----------



## bgoatsw

cool doodlebug and nice lookin layout, what type of decoder did you use for the sounds? Thanks G


----------



## [email protected]

That is a Soundtraxx Galloping Goose decoder, the only thing close.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I took apart an old HO lighted tower. It had two miniature spotlights. One worked, one didn't, so I pulled it apart, ripped all of the old wiring and lights off, and drilled the wire hole a little bigger. I have installed the new light and wiring, and am in the process of gluing the tower back together.

The wires will travel through a hole in my board to a switch and an independent power source mounted to the underside of my layout 

-J.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice work! 

I have all of my tools in the same building for the first time in 7 years. I am laying out the workbench tonight. I will take a few "Before and After" shots. Yesterday's pics could qualify for Federal Disaster Relief.


----------



## [email protected]

*Egg Suckin' Dawg!*

I caught that egg-suckin’ velociraptor in the T-Rex coup. I’ll break him of them bad habits!


----------



## [email protected]

He lasted on eBay for about two hours...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180875122228?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## tooter

I hope someone else besides the (1) bidder bids on it.


----------



## David-Stockwell

choo choo said:


> I hope someone else besides the (1) bidder bids on it.


Hey choo choo, the only person I would think would bid on it would be someone who has a layout going through "JURASSIC PARK" :laugh::laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## [email protected]

That's the idea...


----------



## [email protected]

My workbench is on my workbench...

YESTERDAY

























TODAY









































Next, I will actually build something...:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

The paper on the door is me and my Para Warthog from 70'...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Speaking of targets, here's one I shot at 50 yards for a postal match with a Ruger 10-22 .22LR. I won.  Of course, the prize was just a cleaning kit, but it was for a good cause, we were raising money for a member's wife's medical bills. It was really just the thrill of the chase, and I wanted to see if I could do it. 

I had a really good group going, 9 shots were all one ragged hole, and I hurried the 10th shot!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice group!


----------



## Steve F45

My custom painted ES44DC and SD70M-2 painted in CNJ Red Baron. Both of these were thought of long before NS had announced there heritage program.









































Still working on the small data decals for the sd70m-2 and the nose chevrons like the es44dc has. Both are dcc with sound.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice paint job.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

It's almost done. I just swapped the light bulb at the top, putting in a smaller yet brighter bulb. I will fabricate a cover for this light tower soonish. In the meantime, I have shifted focus to painting lines on my parking lots/roadways. 

I love building this layout 

-J.


----------



## [email protected]

More plane trains on the assembly line...

















It was easy to here. The middle wing looks to be a separate part, but I do not see how it is attached. I'll get out the Dremel...tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

What? How come there's no drama on this thread? Too much work to do before chit chat...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Why are you stopping to chit-chat, get back to work!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm workin'...

I have three hungry dinosaurs waiting on pickles and bananas.


----------



## [email protected]

OK, not everything on my bench is silly. They say, with two of these kits, I can build the Kansas City WESTERN AUTO BUILDING...I have that neon, too.


----------



## David-Stockwell

[email protected] said:


> I'm workin'...
> 
> I have three hungry dinosaurs waiting on pickles and bananas.
> 
> View attachment 17946
> 
> 
> View attachment 17947
> 
> 
> View attachment 17948
> 
> 
> View attachment 17949
> 
> 
> View attachment 17950
> 
> 
> View attachment 17951


Hi tdeuwaite I was just wondering??? Are you a "MODEL RAILROADER"!! or a "PALEONTOLOGIST":laugh:
By the posts you are putting up I wasn't sure:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Dave.,

I wear many hats. These are whimsy...

I have real trains, too.

These all sold on eBay


----------



## David-Stockwell

[email protected] said:


> Hello Dave.,
> 
> I wear many hats. These are whimsy...
> 
> I have real trains, too.
> 
> These all sold on eBay
> 
> View attachment 17955
> 
> 
> View attachment 17956
> 
> 
> View attachment 17957


Hello again tdeuwaite Since you made this comment in an earlier post,
"What? How come there's no drama on this thread?" I just thought I would add a little "DRAMA" in my own small way.

Dave


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Dave,

Don't worry. I almost never get the joke.

Except train jokes...


----------



## Carl

That is quite a project.......nice to have a kit that old to work with.


----------



## New Berlin RR

[email protected] said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Don't worry. I almost never get the joke.
> 
> Except train jokes...
> 
> View attachment 17965
> 
> 
> View attachment 17966
> 
> 
> View attachment 17967


ok I need to know where you get these dinos and cars, I really want one now, especially the one going into the tank car, I would love to run that LOL!!!!


----------



## Steve F45

Ok so models are about 95% done. 

The IM ES44DC, needs front handrails w/ditch light housings (ordered CP ones from IM), grab irons for the long hood end and speaker replacement with railmaster hobbies DSM8 and small numbers for front numberboards

Athearn SD70M-2, handrails for the long hood sides in red, front nose and long hood end grab irons installed and front numberboard #'s put on.


















































Im also debating on whether or not to add a black patch to the top of the nose, like the anti-glar that's put on. What you guys think?


----------



## [email protected]

New Berlin RR said:


> ok I need to know where you get these dinos and cars, I really want one now, especially the one going into the tank car, I would love to run that LOL!!!!


Thanks, Kanetucky! That one is the prototype. I will have a few (plus that one) on eBay this weekend for around $30. 

The train cars are SALE finds. I get the goomers at Hobby Lobby with my 40% off coupon. 

I built frames for all the critter shapes. I boil them for about 20 minutes then strap them down to the frames with wire ties. Then I bake them for an hour and then freeze them for two.

They come out locked into the positions I want.

The tank car was tricky to open. I am not that happy with my first cut. I used the dremel. The next one will look better.

They cost between $10 to $20 to make. I am working on getting that cost down.

I will post a link when they list.

RB


----------



## [email protected]

Steve, very nice!


----------



## [email protected]

I am either getting more careful or more lucky. I've made 5 of those dino cars and not been to the ER yet...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## gustovski

^^^^^rex got tired!!!


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok, where do you get these dinos at? I want to try a few, and would you consider selling a few direct to me (or contract building) these?? id love an entire dino train  with passenger cars to boot....what the dinos need to ride trains too and want something in luxery....


----------



## [email protected]

Sure. I get the dinosaurs at Hobby Lobby, but I reshape them to fit the cars. I have four prototypes so far. I will post more pictures later.


----------



## New Berlin RR

cool, can you build me a prototype dino? using a passenger car? (i know i know.....im evil)....poor dino....having to use a passenger car...also how do you reshape them? oven?


----------



## [email protected]

HA! I hadn't thought of a Godzilla car yet. I will think on it...

Hmmmmm...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Athern-HO-A...533220?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19d0c1a1e4

I can beat this price.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I was thinking the dome car with a long neck coming out of it, obs a T-rex with his sticking out of it (from the back end perhaps?) not sure about the normal pass car what id do there, perhaps aerodacctyle? and the mail car tricera-tops (hey he needs to check his fan mail too you know....)


oh and don't forget to give me credit where due for the idea  LOL!!!! oh and yea if the dinos don't work in the cars change the dinos up till it all works too hehe!


----------



## [email protected]

I have a correct-size T-rex. He's big. I am going to cut him at the armpits. I need to think of something to do with the haunch.


----------



## New Berlin RR

could make it look like he was trying to board the train and got some what stuck...perhaps...or maybe he found a meal went for it and got stuck...some how....or put him (her?) into two cars if large enough? or better let me see the picture of T-rex and perhaps I might be able to cobble up his accidental run in with the engine....actually I think a long neck would be best on the engine....hey the dinos need a conductor anyways...


----------



## gustovski

thinking of buying this http://www.crazysales.com.au/dual-action-gravity-feed-air-brush-with-micro-air-control.html
or this http://www.crazysales.com.au/dual-action-gravity-feed-air-brush-kit-spray-gun.html?utm_campaign=Air%20Tools&utm_term=HS-30B&utm_source=shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc&aid=1
which is better for model painting i think the first would be?
help would be wunderbar


----------



## [email protected]

I have B...I have yet to fire it up...you've made me make a move.


----------



## gustovski

tell me how it goes


----------



## New Berlin RR

[email protected] said:


> I have B...I have yet to fire it up...you've made me make a move.


 oops...did I do that...oh darn  well make your move....:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Man! I have got to cross that bridge. Somebody said to use a kid's coloring book to learn air brush work. By the last page, I should have the hang of it.


----------



## gustovski

i think i saw that too
makes sense


----------



## [email protected]

eBay comes through again...$7.50 each.









Where's my articulated mallet?


----------



## sawgunner

My whole layout getting totally redone!! poor planning on my part and use of inferior materials


----------



## norgale

Me too. Pete


----------



## Southern

I started working on a passanger station a few nights ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like the soda pop got hit hard, too...


----------



## Lee_R

You guys already know about my three recent eBay purchases, and I'm about to add a Tyco Clementine (an 0-8-0 steamer) that I got for a song ($9, + $6 shipping), and my father's found all of our old train stuff, and will be sending it out. So "my" workbench is about to be full unto bursting! (always a good position for me to be in, because idle hands are indeed the Devil's workshop!  )


----------



## [email protected]

How about "Off my workbench?" Here's a bunch of 'Junque' parts I am getting rid of.


----------



## lears2005

How much you want for all that parts


----------



## [email protected]

It's on eBay for under $25. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180901953972?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## New Berlin RR

[email protected] said:


> It's on eBay for under $25.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180901953972?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


T would you consider pulling the CP rail car, conrail caboose, and the dutch cleanser cars (just need one tanker really but would take both or all three) and sell them for under 10$ for spare parts? those are the ones id be interested in...CP and conrail mainly but id take a few others to make the shipping but worth shipping...


----------



## Lee_R

I'm drooling all over the Chessie and UP stuff, and if I wasn't experiencing a bad case of buyis interruptis I'd be all over that auction! hwell: But I'll keep my fingers crossed for you - I hope three or four guys get into a bidding war over them, and you end up making out like a bandit!


----------



## cv_acr

New Berlin RR said:


> T would you consider pulling the CP rail car, conrail caboose, and the dutch cleanser cars (just need one tanker really but would take both or all three) and sell them for under 10$ for spare parts? those are the ones id be interested in...CP and conrail mainly but id take a few others to make the shipping but worth shipping...


The Dutch Cleanser cars pictured are [covered] hoppers, not tank cars.

And I don't think he can pull any of that lot apart until after the eBay auction ends, if no one buys it. If he pulls out those 4 or 5 cars, someone who buys the lot on eBay isn't getting what was advertised, and they might be after those particular cars.

(Also CP never had any sort of baby-blue boxcars, the multimark position is way off and the colours of the multimark are inverted, so you're not really interested in the CP car. Those three errors are so major that it just screams out its wrongness. I won't even get into more "minor" errors like incorrect car numbers etc., 'cause, hey, it's Tyco and what do you expect? But there's really no excuse for getting the colour quite so wrong. (It looks like they used a negative image of a yellow CP insulated boxcar and fudged it up from there.) I know, I know, "rivet counting" a toy train set car, but c'mon, seriously - a blue CP Rail car?)


----------



## sd458853

Got a ton of rail power products and athearn engines on the work bench right now including sd7s, sd9s, sd40s, sd45s, sd45-2s, sd40t-2s, and sd60ms! Most are sp others include SF, and up engines.


----------



## New Berlin RR

cv_acr said:


> The Dutch Cleanser cars pictured are [covered] hoppers, not tank cars.
> 
> And I don't think he can pull any of that lot apart until after the eBay auction ends, if no one buys it. If he pulls out those 4 or 5 cars, someone who buys the lot on eBay isn't getting what was advertised, and they might be after those particular cars.
> 
> (Also CP never had any sort of baby-blue boxcars, the multimark position is way off and the colours of the multimark are inverted, so you're not really interested in the CP car. Those three errors are so major that it just screams out its wrongness. I won't even get into more "minor" errors like incorrect car numbers etc., 'cause, hey, it's Tyco and what do you expect? But there's really no excuse for getting the colour quite so wrong. (It looks like they used a negative image of a yellow CP insulated boxcar and fudged it up from there.) I know, I know, "rivet counting" a toy train set car, but c'mon, seriously - a blue CP Rail car?)


the baby blue I know is off (CP rail is a red, what shade I forget) but the blue woulda been either parts or repainted into true CP rail colors and modeled after a rusted out car thats been used beyond used...as for the tankers thats what i meant, my bad! and yes the multimark even tho off I could cover and correct if needed and get correct road numbers (hence why id use it for parts if needed). I know its getting into rivet counting and im not really gonna be a true rivet counter on my road (its my road and ill run it like i want) but I do want to try and fix that ugly blue car....LOL!!!


PS: I know he couldn't do it till after the sale which is what I was meaning, if it doesn't sell after if he would be willing to possibly send me conrail and the CP boxcar (other two if postage is too high for just two)


----------



## D1566

In for a quick service ... apologies for the picture quality :/


----------



## [email protected]

I finally did some modeling this morning, while Sheryl was resting. I made progress on the BLUE STAR CAFE. The first shot is my bench semi-cleared and ready for action. The last one shows the cafe foundation and the Blues stage underway. 

























:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Here's a new plane train; Mig-15. I am looking for an F-86 to shoot him in the butt with...

















The little P-40 is going to be my first N scale plain train.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*HO scale trestle*

Hi All,

Here's my current project on my workbench. It's HO scale and I'll leave the naming of it up to you other modelers:laugh:
That shouldn't be too difficult. You won't find it on any modern railroads though. You have to be a steam era lover
Cheers, Dave

By the way I've tried to upload pictures through the Gallery, upload method but it said I didn't have sufficient privileges. so I'm staying with my old method that a dummy like me understands


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You do know you can display those pictures in the thread directly. Just right click on the link copy it's link, then use the







icon and paste the link into the message. You'll get more interest if the pictures are right there "in your face". 

Here's an example with your two images.


----------



## Carl

Those bridges are right on the money for steam heads like me. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## New Berlin RR

[email protected] said:


> I finally did some modeling this morning, while Sheryl was resting. I made progress on the BLUE STAR CAFE. The first shot is my bench semi-cleared and ready for action. The last one shows the cafe foundation and the Blues stage underway.
> 
> View attachment 18555
> 
> 
> View attachment 18556
> 
> 
> View attachment 18557
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


really..........really...?! you _*HAD*_ to cut up a perfictly good C123/C118 Box car/Fairchild?!?! *HUUMPH* meanie....im telling the admins on you :laugh: you know I _may_ possibly have an F86, possibly an F87 if you want to use it T it should be about the correct size! if you want it let me know, we may be able to get it shipped to ya (in trade for one of said custom made dino trains, or at least parts to do it my self ) LOL!!!!


----------



## shaygetz

A recent thread had me motivated to start this long awaited project, Mr. Rogers' Trolley...










...starting with the skeletal remains of two Bachmann cable cars...


----------



## Carl

Looks good......who is Mister Rogers?


----------



## shaygetz

Carl said:


> Looks good......who is Mister Rogers?


A well done tribute that captures Fred well...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM


----------



## shaygetz

Got a floor and mechanism in today...the motor unit is self contained, runs nice and slow and comes with the cable cars....




























I opened up the front of the car to continue the airy look of the trolly. I also added anti-climbers on the front. While it has a flatter nose and tail than the original, I feel hitting the five posts and the open look overall makes up for it...


----------



## Kwikster

Lookin good Shay!!! Can't wait to see the final product, should fit the bill nicely.

Carl


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks, Carl...weighted and with the motorman's walls in...



















Surprisingly rugged car body now...not for the faint of heart until then...:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

well hurry and put it into service Shay...the people wanna ride it!!!


----------



## shaygetz

All this up to this point was a piece of cake...the hard part is going to be those blasted seat patterns--they're going to have to be identical, evenly and correctly spaced and all without the benefit of an existing pattern I probably won't tackle that until Wednesday when I have the day off.


----------



## brylerjunction

that looks great shay!!


----------



## David-Stockwell

The trestle is finished!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Lee_R

Sweet!


----------



## Fifer

David-Stockwell said:


> The trestle is finished!!!
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Nice Dave , I need to start work on one like that in the concrete version.

Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR

very nice! love it!


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You do know you can display those pictures in the thread directly. Just right click on the link copy it's link, then use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icon and paste the link into the message. You'll get more interest if the pictures are right there "in your face".
> 
> Here's an example with your two images.


Hi gunrunnerjohn,
I have really made an effort to add the photo's by the method you said but I must be to thick headed to get it to work. If I right click on the link as you said and then click on the mountain icon I get a new small window asking to add a url with 2 options of either cancel or okay and no way to paste anything. I was wondering if this is strictly a PC method. I have a MAC.
I did try to just type the whole url path in that window and when I clicked okay it just put the path itself in the message and no photo, so I'm dumbfounded.
Dave


----------



## norgale

Nice work Dave. That looks exactly like an old coal trestle that was back in my home area of Massachusettes. Looks gret. Pete


----------



## Lee_R

PM'd


----------



## David-Stockwell

Hi Lee R and gunrunnerjohn
Here's my last try!!! I think I got :laugh:it


----------



## Lee_R

Howdy-do, there it are! :laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell

norgale said:


> Nice work Dave. That looks exactly like an old coal trestle that was back in my home area of Massachusettes. Looks gret. Pete


I'm from Indiana originally and my father had a coal furnace in the cellar for a while when I was young, but by 1948 or so it was switched to oil. I would guess that when most people switched to oil or gas for heating, the small coal company's that used those little coal bin trestles went out of business or at least stopped using them . The big company's that still use coal don't have any use for something that small:thumbsdown:. So if a modeler wants one of those he has to be a steam engine lover

Cheers, Dave


----------



## norgale

Right on Dave. The oil burner and the refrigerator put my Grandfather out of business. It was a sad day when they came and took the old icebox out of his house and installed a new refrigerator. However my grandmother was tickled pink. Ha! Pete


----------



## [email protected]

I am happy to report that I once again have a workbench. It has been relocated from Kansas to Long Island, in two trips. Here's my first really dumb idea in a while. I hope to fire up the Testors decal printing kit and change the numbers on all of these.


----------



## Fifer

[email protected] said:


> I am happy to report that I once again have a workbench. It has been relocated from Kansas to Long Island, in two trips. Here's my first really dumb idea in a while. I hope to fire up the Testors decal printing kit and change the numbers on all of these.
> 
> View attachment 19582


Boy, that should give you vertigo as it goes by !!!!!! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Kwikster

That's a lot of Purina cars, I found my old Tyco version with my O-scale stuff. Sadly, 90% of my HO stuff got lost over the years. Guess I got luck to have as much O-scale survive as I did.

Carl


----------



## shaygetz

That's a lot of Cat Chow...

My latest project is this HObbyline Fairbanks Morse H-10-44 switcher, a gift from lears2005. Been after one of these for awhile...first offered in the LV paint scheme in a set in 1955, they came painted for the Pennsy the next couple years. HObbyline eventually became Bowser, known for their steam engine models, so these were not made after the 1950s....










The long black paper tube is for the headlight, to prevent light bleed through the plastic shell...



















The shameless logo and open screw on the hood speak of a time when model railroading was a bit less polished as a hobby then it is now, and that drive train waiting to puree any hapless HO engineer is just too cool.

It runs just fine, it just needs a good tear down and lube. I was thinking of weathering it but that battered paint looks almost right...just might hafta leave it the way it is...:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

I would say leave it, it looks like its with stood the sands of time anyways


----------



## Fifer

Shaygetz , I always thought it was nice of them to put their advertising on the outside the locomotive!!!hwell:

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

Ha! I'm not very observant. I thought Bob made a typo. How silly of me...


----------



## Kwikster

Looks good just as it is, Shay. I love the pieces from that time period, so simple.

Model railroading has seemed to forgotten it's roots these days, computers rule the day. Sure with DCC/TMCC and a few other acronyms you can run many more locos with sounds and all that jazz, but I loved my trains for the simplicity of the fun provided. Most trains today, make the "hobby" too pricy for some to join who otherwise might. In some brands there is no lower priced, less featured choices.

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR

thats why I keep a bunch of starter trains on hand to just give away to kids with a transformer and some basic track (not much) just to get them into it...


----------



## shaygetz

...another project--started on a whim because I hate wasting good parts, don't know whether I'll make it run or turn it into a roadside diner or produce stand...used the scrap ends from the two cable cars I used in my Mister Roger's Trolley project...


----------



## New Berlin RR

honestly it would look better as either a dinner or a trolley that runs...


----------



## gustovski

New Berlin RR said:


> honestly it would look better as either a dinner or a trolley that runs...


i second that


----------



## JohnAP

Shay,

I love to see things run, but it would make a nice diner or gift shop also. Whichever way you go with it, I'm sure it will look fantastic!


----------



## Southern

Bob your photos are to dark. you need better lighting.

NOTE TO OTHERS: I am seeding an O scale spot lamp to shaygetz


----------



## norgale

Leave them split in two and line them up for a flea market or atrists stalls or maybe hot dog stands. Always a place for enterprising business start-ups. Pete


----------



## DianneB

A Master Creations Allegheny 2-6-6-6 kit from nearly 40 years ago got pulled out of the cupboard while hiding from the heat wave. A few days working on it reminded me why I set it aside when I left model railroading way back when. Now that I am retired, I actually have the time and patience to work on it 

(And it is a 'bear'! I would give this one to my worst enemy LOL!)


----------



## Fifer

DianneB said:


> A Master Creations Allegheny 2-6-6-6 kit from nearly 40 years ago got pulled out of the cupboard while hiding from the heat wave. A few days working on it reminded me why I set it aside when I left model railroading way back when. Now that I am retired, I actually have the time and patience to work on it
> 
> (And it is a 'bear'! I would give this one to my worst enemy LOL!)


Yep , you would have to be a saint to finish that one !!! 

Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR

DianneB said:


> A Master Creations Allegheny 2-6-6-6 kit from nearly 40 years ago got pulled out of the cupboard while hiding from the heat wave. A few days working on it reminded me why I set it aside when I left model railroading way back when. Now that I am retired, I actually have the time and patience to work on it
> 
> (And it is a 'bear'! I would give this one to my worst enemy LOL!)


whats the fastest way to become your worst enemy so you can send that to me??


----------



## lears2005

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Guest

currently on the bench, all at once:
genesis sd45-2 needs decals, details
2 blue box sd40-2 conrails, need patching, detailing, needs dcc'd
1 blue box sd40-2 NS need details, dcc'd
1 blue box gp38-3 finish detailing, has dcc
1 genesis sd70ace under construction, has dcc
2 gp60m and 1 gp60b under construction, needs dcc'd

Maybe I'll get lucky and finish a few of these soon.....lol


----------



## New Berlin RR

well im slowly starting to chip and sound my fleet, may outsource the projects for now since i don't have much of a work space...


first to be planned in my cab forward


----------



## Lee_R

Hey, I finally have something to add to this thread, how cool is that??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Currently on the workbench (term used VERY loosely!)
Tyco:
1 Alco C-430 "Spirit of '76" in need of railing repairs, rear body-work, new front coupler
3 or 4 cars in need of reassembly, re-trucking, wheels snapped into trucks, etc.

Bachman:
1 F7 in need of front truck replacement
another 3 or 4 cars in the same condition as the Tyco cars

Uncounted (as of yet) n/s track in need of cleaning and polishing.

(the train stuff from OK arrived yesterday!!)

All of this stuff is lined up behind a Tyco "Clementine" 2-6-0 steam engine that needs cleaning and re-gearing. "That" one takes precedence!


----------



## Guest

thoroughbreed said:


> currently on the bench, all at once:
> genesis sd45-2 needs decals, details
> 2 blue box sd40-2 conrails, need patching, detailing, needs dcc'd
> 1 blue box sd40-2 NS need details, dcc'd
> 1 blue box gp38-3 finish detailing, has dcc
> 1 genesis sd70ace under construction, has dcc
> 2 gp60m and 1 gp60b under construction, needs dcc'd
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and finish a few of these soon.....lol


Added the following to the workbench without finishing anything else:

1 athearn blue box sd40-2 mopac blue, added handrails, horn, bell on the side, needs handrails painted, fuel tank and trucks painted blue also.
1 athearn blue box ac4400 converted to gevo CNW; needs lights installed, has dcc already.
1 athearn blue box c44-9w CNW; needs dcc hardwired and lights.
1 athearn blue box f45 santa fe; needs dcc hardwired installed, and minor details added, needs a fantasy bnsf patch.

I did do something that I can credit my wife with thinking of; putting masking tape on bottom of fuel tank saying if unit needs dcc or if it has it and what kind of decoder. I'll never hear the end of that......lol
I will eventually make a spreadsheet with all of that info in it along with rolling stock info so it will be easier to know what I have and what stage of completion its in.


----------



## Big Ed

thoroughbreed said:


> currently on the bench, all at once:
> genesis sd45-2 needs decals, details
> 2 blue box sd40-2 conrails, need patching, detailing, needs dcc'd
> 1 blue box sd40-2 NS need details, dcc'd
> 1 blue box gp38-3 finish detailing, has dcc
> 1 genesis sd70ace under construction, has dcc
> 2 gp60m and 1 gp60b under construction, needs dcc'd
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and finish a few of these soon.....lol





Lee_R said:


> Hey, I finally have something to add to this thread, how cool is that??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Currently on the workbench (term used VERY loosely!)
> Tyco:
> 1 Alco C-430 "Spirit of '76" in need of railing repairs, rear body-work, new front coupler
> 3 or 4 cars in need of reassembly, re-trucking, wheels snapped into trucks, etc.
> 
> Bachman:
> 1 F7 in need of front truck replacement
> another 3 or 4 cars in the same condition as the Tyco cars
> 
> Uncounted (as of yet) n/s track in need of cleaning and polishing.
> 
> (the train stuff from OK arrived yesterday!!)
> 
> All of this stuff is lined up behind a Tyco "Clementine" 2-6-0 steam engine that needs cleaning and re-gearing. "That" one takes precedence!





thoroughbreed said:


> Added the following to the workbench without finishing anything else:
> 
> 1 athearn blue box sd40-2 mopac blue, added handrails, horn, bell on the side, needs handrails painted, fuel tank and trucks painted blue also.
> 1 athearn blue box ac4400 converted to gevo CNW; needs lights installed, has dcc already.
> 1 athearn blue box c44-9w CNW; needs dcc hardwired and lights.
> 1 athearn blue box f45 santa fe; needs dcc hardwired installed, and minor details added, needs a fantasy bnsf patch.
> 
> I did do something that I can credit my wife with thinking of; putting masking tape on bottom of fuel tank saying if unit needs dcc or if it has it and what kind of decoder. I'll never hear the end of that......lol
> I will eventually make a spreadsheet with all of that info in it along with rolling stock info so it will be easier to know what I have and what stage of completion its in.


I have not put this in for a while....you guys both get it.

:ttiwwop:


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> I have not put this in for a while....you guys both get it.
> 
> :ttiwwop:


Ditto !!!!

Mike


----------



## Lee_R

You asked for it! (just as soon as I get said workbench that doubles as a computer desk that doubles as an antique 3-drawer, leather-topped "desk" desk cleaned up enough to have more than one engine/car at a time on it!!) :laugh:


----------



## norgale

mMaybe that Tarantula could help move some things about. What do you feed them anyway? Imagine having 14 Tarantulas in your house. Geeeeze! Shiver,shiver! Pete


----------



## David-Stockwell

thoroughbreed said:


> currently on the bench, all at once:
> genesis sd45-2 needs decals, details
> 2 blue box sd40-2 conrails, need patching, detailing, needs dcc'd
> 1 blue box sd40-2 NS need details, dcc'd
> 1 blue box gp38-3 finish detailing, has dcc
> 1 genesis sd70ace under construction, has dcc
> 2 gp60m and 1 gp60b under construction, needs dcc'd
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and finish a few of these soon.....lol





Lee_R said:


> Hey, I finally have something to add to this thread, how cool is that??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Currently on the workbench (term used VERY loosely!)
> Tyco:
> 1 Alco C-430 "Spirit of '76" in need of railing repairs, rear body-work, new front coupler
> 3 or 4 cars in need of reassembly, re-trucking, wheels snapped into trucks, etc.
> 
> Bachman:
> 1 F7 in need of front truck replacement
> another 3 or 4 cars in the same condition as the Tyco cars
> 
> Uncounted (as of yet) n/s track in need of cleaning and polishing.
> 
> (the train stuff from OK arrived yesterday!!)
> 
> All of this stuff is lined up behind a Tyco "Clementine" 2-6-0 steam engine that needs cleaning and re-gearing. "That" one takes precedence!





thoroughbreed said:


> Added the following to the workbench without finishing anything else:
> 
> 1 athearn blue box sd40-2 mopac blue, added handrails, horn, bell on the side, needs handrails painted, fuel tank and trucks painted blue also.
> 1 athearn blue box ac4400 converted to gevo CNW; needs lights installed, has dcc already.
> 1 athearn blue box c44-9w CNW; needs dcc hardwired and lights.
> 1 athearn blue box f45 santa fe; needs dcc hardwired installed, and minor details added, needs a fantasy bnsf patch.
> 
> I did do something that I can credit my wife with thinking of; putting masking tape on bottom of fuel tank saying if unit needs dcc or if it has it and what kind of decoder. I'll never hear the end of that......lol
> I will eventually make a spreadsheet with all of that info in it along with rolling stock info so it will be easier to know what I have and what stage of completion its in.





Lee_R said:


> You asked for it! (just as soon as I get said workbench that doubles as a computer desk that doubles as an antique 3-drawer, leather-topped "desk" desk cleaned up enough to have more than one engine/car at a time on it!!) :laugh:


Well guys!! thoroughbreed and Lee_R

Two people have said to post "Pictures" So where are they???
If you ain't got a workbench!? Then use the floor or the dinner table
or a chair. Anything that's flat!!!
When my bridges get to long for my Photo booth, I use the floor!!

Cheers, Dave:laugh::laugh:


----------



## sirralphwedgwood26

In The modelling desk section of my basement, I am building a new Layout set In 1920's NYC railroad.


----------



## norgale

What is a Sir Ralph Wedgewood? pete


----------



## sirralphwedgwood26

norgale said:


> What is a Sir Ralph Wedgewood? pete


Sir Ralph wedgwood is the locomotive In my signature pic. Did you notice That my username is that.


----------



## Fifer

sirralphwedgwood26 said:


> In The modelling desk section of my basement, I am building a new Layout set In 1920's NYC railroad.


Very cool Ralph , you and I are on the same page here but I am in the 30's -40's.

http://www.ho-scale-model-trains.com/html/mike_fifer_s__new_york_central.html

Mike


----------



## flyboy2610

I have a Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern I am working on putting DCC and sound into. I have the tender done and buttoned up. I have the motor wired, need to do the headlight yet.
Problem is after getting up at 3:45 AM and working 10 hours, when I get home I just don't feel like doing anything. Plus Sunday is my only day off, so I usually just veg out after church. I'll get it done someday. No hurry. I don't even have the layout benchwork done yet!


----------



## Lee_R

David-Stockwell said:


> Well guys!! thoroughbreed and Lee_R
> 
> Two people have said to post "Pictures" So where are they???
> If you ain't got a workbench!? Then use the floor or the dinner table
> or a chair. Anything that's flat!!!
> When my bridges get to long for my Photo booth, I use the floor!!
> 
> Cheers, Dave:laugh::laugh:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Okay, first the "old-timer", my Tyco "Spirit of '76" set. I did a lousy job of setting the picture up, but... Back row: the NH boxcar and the (hidden) flatcar that the three tractors are sitting on are "all there", meaning nothing to do to those two; Third row: the Westinghouse boxcar is missing one truck (it's in the box somewhere!), the Virginian hopper only needs a coupler replacement; Second row: one of the low wooden sides on the MOW car is missing, and the Arco tank car needs reassembling - looks like there's a truck missing there, too; Front row: railings on the C-430, the shell's got a piece cracked out of it by the front coupler, front coupler needs replacing - surprisingly, the caboose is "all there" except for little detail stuff like the brake wheel and one of the roof ladders!










I apologize for misleading you guys, but my father did NOT buy another Tyco set! The set he bought was a Bachman - don't know the exact set, but these things have "Bachman" written on them, so he obviously didn't buy Tyco! 

Back row: both the Georgia Pacific and Great Northern cars need their "bottoms" snapped back on; Third row: the Morrison Knudsen hopper is in good shape, the Shell tank car needs to be reassembled; Second row: the F7 shell (pretty obvious what's needed there!), the Soo Line gondola's in great shape; First row: the "guts" of the F7 showing what's wrong (front truckee no stayee!), and the bottom of the Georgia Pacific boxcar - looks like we have a few sets of wheels on the loose! The F7 sitting off to the side is...well, I don't know. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet.










Hiding in the background behind the keyboard is where my priorities currently lay - a Tyco "Clementine" 2-8-0 that is getting the most gentle "bath" of it's lifetime, courtesy of Sawgunner. Once more, thank you Steve! I ain't forgot, Bro. :thumbsup::thumbsup: By the time I get done, I swear you're going to be able to see your face in her bell! Wolfie is courtesy of the Surgery Center of Reno, and no, nobody can trade me out of him either. :laugh:


----------



## Lee_R

norgale said:


> mMaybe that Tarantula could help move some things about. What do you feed them anyway? Imagine having 14 Tarantulas in your house. Geeeeze! Shiver,shiver! Pete


I'll have better luck getting my cats to help! And since we live in a small SMALL town, having 14 tarantulas is a Good Thing. In small towns, everybody quickly hears everything about everybody else - so the likely-hood of a break-in is something between negligible and "Oh, HECK no, I ain't goin' in there!" 

We feed them crickets, by the way. Picked up at a pet store in Reno.


----------



## sirralphwedgwood26

Cool!


----------



## sawgunner

Lee_R said:


> I'll have better luck getting my cats to help! And since we live in a small SMALL town, having 14 tarantulas is a Good Thing. In small towns, everybody quickly hears everything about everybody else - so the likely-hood of a break-in is something between negligible and "Oh, HECK no, I ain't goin' in there!"
> 
> We feed them crickets, by the way. Picked up at a pet store in Reno.


hehehe about the same when people that lived near me found out i had 4 of the deadliest species of scorpion on the planted in my house as well as a few tarantulas. also had some black widows hehehee


----------



## Lee_R

Okay, back in business! We've been dodging thunderstorms (and the resulting power outages) for the last few days, and I've been having to rely on the laptop and the occasional "borrowed" Internet connection (I now know every wifi hotspot within 50 miles in either direction!). Pete, as soon as I get the names re-sized, I'll fire them off to you! I'll warn you guys now - they're not as "fancy" as I would like to have made them, but I was getting "pixel fever" and my eyes were beginning to be semi-permanently crossed!


----------



## David-Stockwell

Lee_R said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Okay, first the "old-timer", my Tyco "Spirit of '76" set. I did a lousy job of setting the picture up, but... Back row: the NH boxcar and the (hidden) flatcar that the three tractors are sitting on are "all there", meaning nothing to do to those two; Third row: the Westinghouse boxcar is missing one truck (it's in the box somewhere!), the Virginian hopper only needs a coupler replacement; Second row: one of the low wooden sides on the MOW car is missing, and the Arco tank car needs reassembling - looks like there's a truck missing there, too; Front row: railings on the C-430, the shell's got a piece cracked out of it by the front coupler, front coupler needs replacing - surprisingly, the caboose is "all there" except for little detail stuff like the brake wheel and one of the roof ladders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for misleading you guys, but my father did NOT buy another Tyco set! The set he bought was a Bachman - don't know the exact set, but these things have "Bachman" written on them, so he obviously didn't buy Tyco!
> 
> Back row: both the Georgia Pacific and Great Northern cars need their "bottoms" snapped back on; Third row: the Morrison Knudsen hopper is in good shape, the Shell tank car needs to be reassembled; Second row: the F7 shell (pretty obvious what's needed there!), the Soo Line gondola's in great shape; First row: the "guts" of the F7 showing what's wrong (front truckee no stayee!), and the bottom of the Georgia Pacific boxcar - looks like we have a few sets of wheels on the loose! The F7 sitting off to the side is...well, I don't know. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding in the background behind the keyboard is where my priorities currently lay - a Tyco "Clementine" 2-8-0 that is getting the most gentle "bath" of it's lifetime, courtesy of Sawgunner. Once more, thank you Steve! I ain't forgot, Bro. :thumbsup::thumbsup: By the time I get done, I swear you're going to be able to see your face in her bell! Wolfie is courtesy of the Surgery Center of Reno, and no, nobody can trade me out of him either. :laugh:





Lee_R said:


> Okay, back in business! We've been dodging thunderstorms (and the resulting power outages) for the last few days, and I've been having to rely on the laptop and the occasional "borrowed" Internet connection (I now know every wifi hotspot within 50 miles in either direction!). Pete, as soon as I get the names re-sized, I'll fire them off to you! I'll warn you guys now - they're not as "fancy" as I would like to have made them, but I was getting "pixel fever" and my eyes were beginning to be semi-permanently crossed!


Hi Lee_R
Glad to see you posted some photo's!!

What do you mean "Thunderstorms" I live in California too and the weather is fine here:laugh: OH, that's right your in northern California. Since I don't pay any mind to news or weather, just don't know what's going on elsewhere. Hope you are through the worst of it.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gustovski

Lee_R said:


> Okay, back in business! We've been dodging thunderstorms (and the resulting power outages) for the last few days, and I've been having to rely on the laptop and the occasional "borrowed" Internet connection (I now know every wifi hotspot within 50 miles in either direction!). Pete, as soon as I get the names re-sized, I'll fire them off to you! I'll warn you guys now - they're not as "fancy" as I would like to have made them, but I was getting "pixel fever" and my eyes were beginning to be semi-permanently crossed!


as i read this thunder crashes from the heavens
and my dog crashes under the table in fright


----------



## Lee_R

gustovski said:


> as i read this thunder crashes from the heavens
> and my dog crashes under the table in fright


Don't blame me! My wife and I watched the last of the thunderstorms drift off to the east, and you're WAY south-west of us! :laugh:

(never seen a dog - or cat - who "doesn't" dive under the nearest object during a thunderstorm... No, I take that back. We once had a poodle who would stand in the middle of the room and bark furiously every time there was a thunderclap. NOT the brightest pooch on the planet!)


----------



## New Berlin RR

my dogs just lay where ever they are with the look of "oh boy here we go again, time to just stay in and relax..." look


----------



## dablaze

I could fill this with the unfinished projects on mine, but here is whats been on this week...









Jordan Spreader with Canadian Prototype blades (not sure which road its going yet) Walthers kit with resin blades.










GP38-2 and SD40-2 detailed and primed, SD40-2 will go into Green ONR paint, the 38 will be ONR blue & yellow. Sd40 is Athearn, the GP38-2 is Kato.

Craig


----------



## New Berlin RR

not really train related (well I guess you could say partly it is as I will be getting a slightly larger space for my trains...) but, heres what on my "workbench"....the move!


----------



## norgale

In between building the roundhouse and figuring out the wiring for the new BGC I have started a series of space flight models and the first one is the Bell X-1 rocket and it's mother ship the B-29 Strato Fortress. The plane carried the rocket up to 35000 feet and cut it loose. The rocket was flown by Chuck yeager and he and it were the first to break the sound barrier. That's where the flight into space first started. So now you know. pete








I couldn't find a kit of these two aircraft together so I got one of each in the same scale and after cutting the belly out of the B-29 there will be enough room to mount the rocket according to pictures of the real thing on the web.


----------



## Lee_R

Just so you know..... Yup, that's pretty much the way they did it too! Cut the belly out, rig up an arrangement to hold the X-1, and hope it holds together long enough to launch.


----------



## aionta

Actually earlier in the week it was flown and broke the sound barrier by another pilot


Chuck Yeager was used as the pretty poster boy by the government


----------



## Carl

Were is the new plane that is report to fly at Mach 6? Something about it flying this or next month.


----------



## aionta

I heard on the radio (NPR) that they just did another test drive and the plane
broke up after a few seconds

A previous test flight lasted 3-4 minutes and did 5x speed of sound

Now they only have 1 test plane left

Aaron


----------



## Southern

I am going to install a decoder in this little switcher.



























Anyone know what the hole in the middle is for?








I used my cordless drill to drill out the plastic for a place to put the LED.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT

I like your cordless drill. It looks like it gets the job done... nice!


----------



## Lee_R

Mrs.NIMT said:


> I like your cordless drill. It looks like it gets the job done... nice!


I, on the other hand, am positively green with envy!! I know it's not train-related, but I've got to ask - what kind is that one? I've got an old Miller's Falls with the two-speed reversible gear - the crank gear's broken (cast iron) and the shaft is a bit off, but it still works. More or less.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Mrs.NIMT said:


> I like your cordless drill. It looks like it gets the job done... nice!





Lee_R said:


> I, on the other hand, am positively green with envy!! I know it's not train-related, but I've got to ask - what kind is that one? I've got an old Miller's Falls with the two-speed reversible gear - the crank gear's broken (cast iron) and the shaft is a bit off, but it still works. More or less.


I'm guessing that hand drill belonged to Southern's Grandfather and was well taken care of by the way it looks:thumbsup::laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Southern

unfortunately there is no story behind it. I have had it so long that I do not remember where i got it. I don't think that it belonged to a relative. I hope I would remember that. I do have some tools that belonged to my dad's dad. I was a Wrecker driver in my 20's, There is a good chance that it came out of a junked car.

It was made by the Goodman Pratt company. There is a patten date of Aug. 13 1895 on it. It is not that valuable There are tons of them out there. It dose a great job on plastic with its variable speed, reversible motor.


----------



## Fifer

Southern said:


> unfortunately there is no story behind it. I have had it so long that I do not remember where i got it. I don't think that it belonged to a relative. I hope I would remember that. I do have some tools that belonged to my dad's dad. I was a Wrecker driver in my 20's, There is a good chance that it came out of a junked car.
> 
> It was made by the Goodman Pratt company. There is a patten date of Aug. 13 1895 on it. It is not that valuable There are tons of them out there. It dose a great job on plastic with its variable speed, reversible motor.


Gotta love it !!!!!
Great job so far on the switcher by the way!

Mike


----------



## stuart

Hey Souther. Didn't I lend you that drill? I've been looking for it. LOL


----------



## David-Stockwell

*just another bridge*

Here's what's on my workbench.
I'm just getting started on a new bridge! I know just another bridge What else is new:laugh:
It will be a steel type through truss.

Anyway I'll be working on it for quite a while and I'll post my progress on it. 
I'm also thing of the same style in N scale only it will be a double bridge.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*just another bridge*

Hey Dave: thaks for posting the pic:thumbsup: I have saved it for when i build me a bridge, excellent


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well I moved into the new place so unpacking commences!


----------



## lears2005

Now New Berlin thereis no reason we should not see a you build a nice layout now that you have moved


----------



## lears2005

*dcc in thomas the tank*

Here is what I have been working on this morning I got this thomas the train on this fourm and am putting dcc in it so my two year old can see it on the club layout. everything is done. I just have to go get some liquid electrical tape today and put it back togeather will get a video of it running as soon as it is done and I get down to the club layout. Here is what I started with







This is taking out the old board and striping the wires







Here is is all done just need liquid electracal tape and the put it back together


----------



## lears2005

Here is a short video of the finished thomas the train test run http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKbrfLoN_zI&feature=plcp


----------



## New Berlin RR

lears2005 said:


> Now New Berlin thereis no reason we should not see a you build a nice layout now that you have moved


Im planning on building one, I just have to work it into a slightly smaller space then planned...but Ill get it sorted 

EDIT:

heres a couple pics, train room getting cleaned out, its an office/train/storage room...but im getting a pretty nice amount of space to work with


----------



## tjcruiser

"cordless drill" ... 

... I guess everything old is new again! :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

David-Stockwell said:


> Here's what's on my workbench.
> I'm just getting started on a new bridge! I know just another bridge What else is new:laugh:
> It will be a steel type through truss.
> 
> Anyway I'll be working on it for quite a while and I'll post my progress on it.
> I'm also thing of the same style in N scale only it will be a double bridge.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


this is another update of my "Just another bridge" post.

doing some painting and sanding, adding some braces and looking at the gussets for the bridge.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Where do you get that cool bridge girder material?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where do you get that cool bridge girder material?


Hi gunrunner,

I am guessing your joking with me???RIGHT

but just in case your not, look down at the bottom of the picture and you will see where they come from!!!there's a smaller one built up.

I MAKE THEM:laugh:

Dave


----------



## shaygetz

David-Stockwell said:


> I MAKE THEM:laugh:
> 
> Dave


Oh dear...how can our hobby survive? Shouldn't we be buying these things from Bachmann or something?

Nice work...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's great David, I didn't notice that. I just looked at the completed ones and thought how realistic they look.

Now I know why the bridges cost what they do!  That really is impressive work.


----------



## David-Stockwell

shaygetz said:


> Oh dear...how can our hobby survive? Shouldn't we be buying these things from Bachmann or something?
> 
> Nice work...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's great David, I didn't notice that. I just looked at the completed ones and thought how realistic they look.
> 
> Now I know why the bridges cost what they do!  That really is impressive work.


Hi Shay,
No! You buy your bridges from me!!!:laugh::laugh:
I don't think you will find those parts from Bachmann, unless you buy one of their bridges and use the material from it. Then use the other parts for something else.

Gunrunner, material like that is available from Plastruct and some of the etched brass bridge and detail part manufacturers, but either way it's expensive for someone like me. If your building one bridge for yourself it probably doesn't matter.  I haven't seen it in wood though so I'm stuck with making them if I want to make a nice looking bridge.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

*bridges*

Hi to all,

I figure that if a company like Lionel can design, build and sell a bridge like this below:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:YUCK Then I can do the same and make something that looks real.:laugh:

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well David, they do sell it for $12.95, I think yours would have to cost a bit more, right?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well David, they do sell it for $12.95, I think yours would have to cost a bit more, right?


Yeah, your right on both counts. Mine would probably cost $112.95:laugh: but then it would probably be 4 times longer and look more realistic.
I was thinking that they did make engines, cars, bridges, etc. more to scale nowdays, but I guess they still do the older looking type of stuff for the collectors in the hobby. I really don't know because I'm not that familiar with Lionel.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I don't think Lionel makes anything like what you make, I think I can state that with certainty!


----------



## David-Stockwell

Well here I go again!!!! Another up-date to that bridge I'm working on.

Got one frame side of the truss finished with all the bracing, gussets and painting done

Still have the other side to do yet, so I tried some short cuts!!
First I tried SHAZAAM, then ABRA_KADABRA, and #$*[email protected]$#*??%#, and finally I tried the FORCE!!! nothing worked:thumbsdown: 

I guess I have to do it the same way I did the first sidehwell:

Cheers, Dave:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are no shortcuts to quality.  We've used to seeing quality work from you, no shortcuts.


----------



## NIMT

I'm going to have to get me one or more of those!
As usual..Looks excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are no shortcuts to quality.  We've used to seeing quality work from you, no shortcuts.





NIMT said:


> I'm going to have to get me one or more of those!
> As usual..Looks excellent!:thumbsup:


I lied guys!! Please excuse me

I looked through my online bridge site and I'm going to add one more set (4) of vertical braces that will join the angular ones at the junction points. This will make it more prototypical to that particular style of truss bridge.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## mgwsy

Now if you could build me 14 of those I could model this lol.

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=r0h8n58yh24d&lvl=17.94&dir=270.32&sty=o&form=LMLTCC


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Those little truss bracing girders are wonderful ... impressive detail, as always!

TJ


----------



## Lee_R

I look at those "in-process" photos and the final products, and I am just amazed. And here I thought "I" was neurotic* about detail when I put black thread 'wiring' on my model cars and airplanes, and even researched the proper firing order for the engines!! 

Dave, I am speechless. I've been wanting to comment, but nothing I could say would do justice to your work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

*Neurotic in this case isn't necessarily a "bad" word. Think "obsessively detail-oriented".


----------



## Carl

David........your ability to produce such quality model bridges is with out equal.

Carl


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are no shortcuts to quality.  We've used to seeing quality work from you, no shortcuts.





NIMT said:


> I'm going to have to get me one or more of those!
> As usual..Looks excellent!:thumbsup:





mgwsy said:


> Now if you could build me 14 of those I could model this lol.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=r0h8n58yh24d&lvl=17.94&dir=270.32&sty=o&form=LMLTCC





tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Those little truss bracing girders are wonderful ... impressive detail, as always!
> 
> TJ





Lee_R said:


> I look at those "in-process" photos and the final products, and I am just amazed. And here I thought "I" was neurotic* about detail when I put black thread 'wiring' on my model cars and airplanes, and even researched the proper firing order for the engines!!
> 
> Dave, I am speechless. I've been wanting to comment, but nothing I could say would do justice to your work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> *Neurotic in this case isn't necessarily a "bad" word. Think "obsessively detail-oriented".





Carl said:


> David........your ability to produce such quality model bridges is with out equal.
> 
> Carl


To all of you (gunrunner, tj, Lee_R, NIMT, and Carl) I am at a loss for words to thank you all for your comments. They are greatly appreciated

To NIMT, In a month or so this bridge will be finished and at that time I will be putting it up for sale.

To mgwsy? (i'm always curious what these Handles mean)?
If you check into Micron Art, they may have some etched brass bridges available and you could maybe pick up 14 of them for only $3000.00 to $3500.00:laugh::laugh: I suspect your going to need a huge layout to model that bridge you have in mind though.:laugh::laugh: GOOD:laugh: LUCK!!


----------



## New Berlin RR

David, I havent said anything about your bridge simply because I truly am at a loss for words and don't know what to say except "DAMN I WANT THAT!" so your bridge is getting me inspired to sit down with some paints and things that I just aquired and paint my trains into my rail road scheme...thanks!! keep up the work!!!


----------



## David-Stockwell

New Berlin RR said:


> David, I havent said anything about your bridge simply because I truly am at a loss for words and don't know what to say except "DAMN I WANT THAT!" so your bridge is getting me inspired to sit down with some paints and things that I just aquired and paint my trains into my rail road scheme...thanks!! keep up the work!!!


Hi New Berlin,

I have seen many of your posts, but since you have been running on your carpet I haven't bothered to comment, Now that you have moved I am assuming that you will have a place for a layout??HUH MAYBE?
Anyway keep this in mind, since you want a bridge. A lot of modelers first start with a flat table, usually 4 X 8 and if they have a bridge, they need to build a grade so there is the proper clearance. If you build using an open framework and drop the frame in some area, the railroad can be totally flat and you can still have a bridge without grades. Just a thought!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Nice David.:thumbsup:

That Lionel $12.95 bridge is just plastic snap together I think.
I won a lot of parts & things years ago and one was in a bag, it still is in the bag.

Next you will be building a swing bridge...for the challenge.

Or one of these, #*509* in my, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529&page=13


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Nice David.:thumbsup:
> 
> That Lionel $12.95 bridge is just plastic snap together I think.
> I won a lot of parts & things years ago and one was in a bag, it still is in the bag.
> 
> Next you will be building a swing bridge...for the challenge.
> 
> Or one of these, #*509* in my, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529&page=13


Hi Ed, That Lionel bridge is really ugly in my opinion no offense to any one who is using one, but in a bag is just where that bridge belongs.

Are you thinking that if you mention movable bridges of any kind that sooner or later I'm going to give in and make one:thumbsdown:your living in a dream world Ed:laugh::laugh: It AINT GONNA HAPPEN

Cheers and have a nice evening, Dave


----------



## Kwikster

As always Dave, your work is second to none. Keep the good works flowing :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl


----------



## Lee_R

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Ed, That Lionel bridge is really ugly in my opinion no offense to any one who is using one, but in a bag is just where that bridge belongs.
> 
> Are you thinking that if you mention movable bridges of any kind that sooner or later I'm going to give in and make one:thumbsdown:your living in a dream world Ed:laugh::laugh: It AINT GONNA HAPPEN
> 
> Cheers and have a nice evening, Dave


Oh, but Dave... Think of it!! The technical challenge of making one - and making it WORK!! 

You KNOW you wanna... You can feel your hands itching to try, and those thoughts tickling in the back of your mind... :laugh:

<snicker-snicker!! >

Seriously though - maybe you could model the old Woodrow Wilson bridge in DC. It never worked right anyway (they replaced it because of an acknowledged fault - it often got stuck in the "up" position and anybody that was on it at the time was stuck too!).


----------



## David-Stockwell

Lee_R said:


> Oh, but Dave... Think of it!! The technical challenge of making one - and making it WORK!!
> 
> You KNOW you wanna... You can feel your hands itching to try, and those thoughts tickling in the back of your mind... :laugh:
> 
> <snicker-snicker!! >
> 
> Seriously though - maybe you could model the old Woodrow Wilson bridge in DC. It never worked right anyway (they replaced it because of an acknowledged fault - it often got stuck in the "up" position and anybody that was on it at the time was stuck too!).


Over the years from 1970 on, Lee I built and/or started 7 N scale layouts, learning a lot about construction, wiring, scenery etc. The biggest problem was when ever I picked up a locomotive and started fooling with the mechanism it was a disaster!!:thumbsdown: So I stay away from anything with moving parts!! I know my limitations hwell: and stay with the things I do best.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## New Berlin RR

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi New Berlin,
> 
> I have seen many of your posts, but since you have been running on your carpet I haven't bothered to comment, Now that you have moved I am assuming that you will have a place for a layout??HUH MAYBE?
> Anyway keep this in mind, since you want a bridge. A lot of modelers first start with a flat table, usually 4 X 8 and if they have a bridge, they need to build a grade so there is the proper clearance. If you build using an open framework and drop the frame in some area, the railroad can be totally flat and you can still have a bridge without grades. Just a thought!!
> 
> Cheers, Dave


yup im slowly working the office/storeage room to accomidate my train space, at this time I will have to use tables (not a big deal, they will serve other functions at times when needed) but I do plan to one day once I got the space fine tuned build a bench that is a multipurpus bench designed for building model kits, to running trains and painting them!


----------



## lears2005

Been working on these cars that I got off the pass it forward thred put trucks on them and put some aline steps where needed now just have to paint the brass steps. Been work with my trains slow. Picked up another job so not I work two jobs not much time to work on the trains but will work on them as I get time thanks guys.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

This is what's on my workbench at the moment:









The clay packs are for a small hill I am going to mold for a monument I am building, the metal mesh thingy will eventually be a hangar for the helicopter that is on my layout, two flat cars (one pictured) will eventually have one of each of those copper parts as their load. The other random parts on table are other projects I'm working on.

-J.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hey Dave: thaks for posting the pic:thumbsup: I have saved it for when i build me a bridge, excellent


Hi gandy dancer
Since you seemed interested in the process and/or progress, here is another update of the bridge I'm working on.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Are you going to put any crisscross brackets on top?


----------



## lears2005

That is great looking


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*what is on your workbench*

Hey David: all i can say is beautiful:thumbsup:I like to see what guys like you are building, i get lots of ideas, and the pictures are fantastic, so lead on my friend:thumbsup: what kind of airport have you got?? I have a ready built hangar for m ine when get set up, but going to modify it to look like the one i was raised in at olney texas(Original SNOW aeronautical) later air tracor. My parents helped start the original along with LELAND SNOW in the early fifties. my mother designes a lot of the parts and fabricated the skins for the crop dusters being buily, my dad did the installation of the skins and painting. so any body building any thing excites me!!


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Are you going to put any crisscross brackets on top?





lears2005 said:


> That is great looking





gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hey David: all i can say is beautiful:thumbsup:I like to see what guys like you are building, i get lots of ideas, and the pictures are fantastic, so lead on my friend:thumbsup: what kind of airport have you got?? I have a ready built hangar for m ine when get set up, but going to modify it to look like the one i was raised in at olney texas(Original SNOW aeronautical) later air tracor. My parents helped start the original along with LELAND SNOW in the early fifties. my mother designes a lot of the parts and fabricated the skins for the crop dusters being buily, my dad did the installation of the skins and painting. so any body building any thing excites me!!


Hi big ed,

I'm going to do the same thing on the top as I did on the side braces. I just put in the minimum on top to hold the sides in position. I'll finish the base track framework completely before I do any more on the top.

Hi lears, Thanks much

Hi gandy dancer,

Glad you like the posting for the bridge
I'm kind of an old fart which big ed can confirm to you ( We talk a lot to each other)
Anyway my mind works kind of slow ( you kind of threw me a curve) so I was wondering just what the following meant  "what kind of airport have you got?? I have a ready built hangar for m ine when get set up, but going to modify it to look like the one i was raised in at olney texas"

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*what is on your work bench*

I sincerely appologise david: I am and old fart too:laugh: it was bucholz just below your pic that has the airport, left eye doesnt see and fights right eye some times  at age 62 i get confused sometimes ya know:thumbsup: dont tell any one:laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gandy dancer#1 said:


> I sincerely appologise david: I am and old fart too:laugh: it was bucholz just below your pic that has the airport, left eye doesnt see and fights right eye some times  at age 62 i get confused sometimes ya know:thumbsup: dont tell any one:laugh:


That I can understand!! I hope your eye problem isn't too serious. Does your left eye just not focus well or what Don't let any problem go too far. Okay
About 2 months ago I woke up one morning and the left half of my right eye was a total blur. I finally got to see a doctor and he said I had a detached retina. That type of thing is a total emergency. If it's not taken care of immediately, a person could loose their sight completely in that eye. Anyway I had the surgery and I now have full vision back.:thumbsup: Of course I can't read with that eye yet (Doc says it will take a long time) but it's returning slowly.:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*What is on your work bwnch*

Mornin David Stockwell: Lost the left eye approx 2 yrs ago. was doing dirt work on air base in texas, woke up one night left eye feeling like acid been poured in it. spent an hour running cold water in it to calm it down. went to work next morning and found couldnt se nada. was on friday, y the time got back home on weekedn and to eye doc on monday learned eye was hemoraging internally. being a diabetic, figured that was cause. doc ent me to eye institute at OU in okc, they said was caused by dormant chicken virus of all things eye could not be saved as blod vessel ruptured and destroyed retina. they used a colon cancer drug experimentally to stop bleeding. Then down road right eye kicked up same thing!! They have it under control but lost some vision there, and drug is actually stabilising it.i go about every6-9 weeks for injection in that eye!! at this time no cure or surgeries available but research team working on that.In process lost my cdl's, dont drive any further than post office in our small town:laugh: wife take me to city for docs, and to lawton as 6 months ago suffered heart attack had stints put in so now 62 on disability, wear hearing aids, diabetic, heart problems, had bunch of intestines removed while back, not a drinker dont live a bad lifestyle, i am wondering what next:laugh: but hey i'm like ole lucky the dog, i'm a survivor:thumbsup: i am adapting


----------



## New Berlin RR

well got a few things on the work bench, finish cleaning up the office/train room, organize my whole corner, fix a few O scale (O-27 I think) engines, oh and one finial thing I have to do before starting all that is recover, mussles in my armpit area still sore, neck (back side) also still sore, and arms a bit sore too....


----------



## gustovski

cant wait for the first track to be laid on the NBRR when is the grand opening where the president shovels up the first dirt and cuts the ribbon and acts ll fancy??


----------



## cv_acr

Mr.Buchholz said:


> This is what's on my workbench at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 20510
> 
> 
> The clay packs are for a small hill I am going to mold for a monument I am building, the metal mesh thingy will eventually be a hangar for the helicopter that is on my layout, *two flat cars (one pictured)* will eventually have one of each of those copper parts as their load. The other random parts on table are other projects I'm working on.
> 
> -J.


You mean the gondola? I don't see any flatcars in the photo...


----------



## gustovski

yeah i also noticed that you were mistaken!
ell it proves ur a human and not a robot sent from the future to destroy us


----------



## New Berlin RR

gustovski said:


> cant wait for the first track to be laid on the NBRR when is the grand opening where the president shovels up the first dirt and cuts the ribbon and acts ll fancy??


not sure yet soon I hope, its gonna be simple tables with track to start, least till I can build something HEHE!!!! yes even the engines are getting antsy to come home!


----------



## PEIR

I have a B23-7 and B40-8W on the work bench right now. Not much to see yet but I'll have pics in a few days.


----------



## gustovski

PEIR said:


> I have a B23-7 and B40-8W on the work bench right now. Not much to see yet but I'll have pics in a few days.


cant wait
Willkommen auf der Platine


----------



## shaygetz

The bunny drawings will be under way shortly...new digs are going up as we speak...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Where are all the bunnies while this is happening?


----------



## MacDaddy55

shaygetz said:


> The bunny drawings will be under way shortly...new digs are going up as we speak...:thumbsup:


That looks like a creepy Bunny Grave Yard....Beware of "Bunnicula" the Vampire Bunny!! Just kiddin shay...just kiddin!!:laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

That was great, I'm not gonna lie to you guys & say I read everything in this thread , but the pics of your work & the videos were cool,what I did stop & read was informative. As i said in my intro thread last time I worked with my dad we laid down some circles & I beat the heck out of the trains(i was about 11 or 12) 
If my kids did that to the stuff he was workin on after he retired we'd all have been in deep trouble, he had gotten serious like you guys. 
I hope to post up a couple of little projects I see need doing, one is the trucks on one of his cab foward tenders has plastic snap ins & they don't stay in, I noticed on his other on there were metal screws, looked around his spare parts at the other house this weekend but did not see any similar screws in the hundreds I looked through. so heck, I post the pic & see what you guys think I need to do?


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where are all the bunnies while this is happening?


Ummm...Pinto is eagerly awaiting his...ummm...moment with the ladies in about two weeks, once they settle in from the move. He's especially got eyes for our newest doe, a California named Uke...


----------



## David-Stockwell

RUSTY Cuda said:


> That was great, I'm not gonna lie to you guys & say I read everything in this thread , but the pics of your work & the videos were cool,what I did stop & read was informative. As i said in my intro thread last time I worked with my dad we laid down some circles & I beat the heck out of the trains(i was about 11 or 12)
> If my kids did that to the stuff he was workin on after he retired we'd all have been in deep trouble, he had gotten serious like you guys.
> I hope to post up a couple of little projects I see need doing, one is the trucks on one of his cab foward tenders has plastic snap ins & they don't stay in, I noticed on his other on there were metal screws, looked around his spare parts at the other house this weekend but did not see any similar screws in the hundreds I looked through. so heck, I post the pic & see what you guys think I need to do?


Hi Rusty,
I don't have any cab forward engines but looking at the top tender, it has power pick-ups on the wheel axles and the bottom one does not have any power pick-ups so it uses the plastic push in pins. If the top of the tender will snap off as some do??? then you might be able to put a washer with the right diameter over the hole and then attach the truck to the bottom of the tender and then replace the top. Maybe someone else here on the forum might have another idea 

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Southern

they are both Rivarssi. the top one is older and is used pick up power. The lower one is the newer style. You can see the pin that hooks to the draw bar to the locomotive is different in the two photos. The top one has had a Kadee style coupler box added to it. If you unscrew, or pull out the draw bar pin out, you can then slide the lower part of the tender down and forward to separate the tender shell from the bottom of the tender.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I'd like to put in metal screws, I'll see if I can get it apart & also take one screw out of the metal one to see what its mounted too, if this was a car I'd just put in a nutsert, hmmmm wonder if they make baby ones!
to be continued! Rich.


----------



## Steve F45

Working on an athearn rtr tunnel motor. Was formerly painted in KCS and will be painted in NYSW and numbered 3014. I added the appropriate detail parts to make it as accurate as possible while removing what was taken off after rebuilding in 2007.

These pics show the A/C blank out on the cab roof and antenna tubing that i added along with the lift rings.
















Correct DW horn
























Sunrise enterprises SP light cluster with blankouts.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I guess its trying to surf the TV channels?

anyways nice work so far!! just decided since the Amtrak cupola caboose I don't think is really going to see the light of day so to say, I decided that I just will use it to experiment and practice on as far as paint goes, so back in the paint booth it went and its trucks and wheels are slowly rusting away!! yea its not great but its a start!

Pics coming soon!!


----------



## cv_acr

Steve 45: looks pretty good so far!

A better question for me would be what _isn't_ on my workbench. :S

This evening I was working on mounting the roof hatches on a pair of Intermountain boxcars I'm rebuilding as Southern clay boxcars, just two of several projects on the go:


----------



## gustovski

Steve F45 said:


> Working on an athearn rtr tunnel motor. Was formerly painted in KCS and will be painted in NYSW and numbered 3014. I added the appropriate detail parts to make it as accurate as possible while removing what was taken off after rebuilding in 2007.
> 
> These pics show the A/C blank out on the cab roof and antenna tubing that i added along with the lift rings.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v621/2005GLI/0903121927.jpg[/IMG]
> ]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v621/2005GLI/0903121926.jpg[/IMG]
> Correct DW horn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v621/2005GLI/0903121927b.jpg[/IMG]
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v621/2005GLI/0903121928a.jpg[/IMG]
> Sunrise enterprises SP light cluster with blankouts.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v621/2005GLI/0903121928.jpg[/IMG]


how'd you remove the paint from plastic
and btw i think this awesome


----------



## David-Stockwell

*just another bridge*

Well I'm back again with another update to the bridge I'm working on. Another week or so and I should have it completed.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

Another beauty, David! Well done!

TJ


----------



## gustovski

a very good bridge no wait and awesome bridge haha i love your work david


----------



## David-Stockwell

*just another bridge*

Hello to everybody,
OPINIONS WANTED!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsdown:Good , Bad, or otherwise. It doesn't mater, I just want any and all opinions.

This is what I came up with for the bridge Shoe and Pedestal for mounting to the abutment.

Thank you all!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gustovski

that is very nicely detailed dave...
it works for me .. i likey alot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good to me David, very realistic. I can picture this on a real bridge.


----------



## Lee_R

I don't make a habit of looking at that particular detail, but that pretty much jibes with what I have noticed. I give it five :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

David looks very good. You set quite a standard there for yourself...


----------



## shaygetz

I give it a 4.5...I found it was short of prototypes specs by 1.93 mm out of square and just a shade over 2 mm too high...:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

Excellent as usual!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's getting boring, David never seems to screw one up!


----------



## David-Stockwell

gustovski said:


> that is very nicely detailed dave...
> it works for me .. i likey alot





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good to me David, very realistic. I can picture this on a real bridge.





Lee_R said:


> I don't make a habit of looking at that particular detail, but that pretty much jibes with what I have noticed. I give it five :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





tankist said:


> David looks very good. You set quite a standard there for yourself...





shaygetz said:


> I give it a 4.5...I found it was short of prototypes specs by 1.93 mm out of square and just a shade over 2 mm too high...:thumbsup:





NIMT said:


> Excellent as usual!:thumbsup::thumbsup:





gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's getting boring, David never seems to screw one up!


Thats a sharp eye you got shay!!!
Thanks to you all for your comments. I guess I'll keep the design and mount the other 3 to the bridge and make the abutments. Gunrunner, I do screw things up sometimes, but you never see it because I go back and fix it.:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

David your taking way too much time on this bridge!
How are you going to fill up your bridge warehouse at that speed.

Get it done already, so you can start on that swing bridge.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> David your taking way too much time on this bridge!
> How are you going to fill up your bridge warehouse at that speed.
> 
> Get it done already, so you can start on that swing bridge.:thumbsup:


Hi Ed, I don't have any other orders, so I was in no hurry also once I got into this one I kept thinking of as much detail as I could come up with. I thought about angular gussets on the inside of the vertical beams for a while:thumbsup:great touch, but dismissed it cause i would have to put notches in the walkways and it just seemed like too much work. Wait till I put it up for sale and when everyone sees thee price, they will all run for cover!!!:laugh:
Thanks ed, but for the umpteenth time I ain't builden no 
SWING BRIDGE 

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Just seeing the pic of your bridge shoe. Excellent fabrication / concept!

From an engineering standpoint, this would be a pinned (rather than fixed) beam-end connection. Often used when some flexibility is needed (thermal expansion, etc.).

That said, all of the load of the bridge is transferred via shear force into the pin. And, in looking at the size of your pin, I'd speculate (based upon prior experience and intuition) that the pin size is too small for the potential load.

If you're open to any tweaks, I'd suggest increasing the size/diameter of the pin.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Just seeing the pic of your bridge shoe. Excellent fabrication / concept!
> 
> From an engineering standpoint, this would be a pinned (rather than fixed) beam-end connection. Often used when some flexibility is needed (thermal expansion, etc.).
> 
> That said, all of the load of the bridge is transferred via shear force into the pin. And, in looking at the size of your pin, I'd speculate (based upon prior experience and intuition) that the pin size is too small for the potential load.
> 
> If you're open to any tweaks, I'd suggest increasing the size/diameter of the pin.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TJ


Hi TJ,
Thanks for the input. Now my question is. do you have a dimension for the pin diameter?I have measured it and it looks like a little over 1/6 inches. that's 6 scale inches. All i can do is estimate from the pictures I look at so I'm just guessing. Here's the link I use for most of my bridge info.
http://bridgehunter.com/category/year/built-during-1900s/
There are about 1800 photos of bridges. I tried to make a copy of 2 photo's but they didn't turn out very well as you can see. It's hard to see but the 2nd photo has the pin just below the horizontal beam.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

I guess you know about this site David,
http://www.historicbridges.org/brid...owser=truss/upton/&gallerynum=2&gallerysize=1

It has excellent pictures of a lot of bridges and all their parts, here is a roller bearing nest with the bearing shoe and connection assembly. 
Maybe your should be a bit bigger, I wouldn't worry about it too much.











OK, No Swing bridge, make a Lift bridge then.:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

well my SD60M in Desert storm livery just wound up on the bench for new coupler replacements!!....oh well....


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> I guess you know about this site David,
> http://www.historicbridges.org/brid...owser=truss/upton/&gallerynum=2&gallerysize=1
> 
> It has excellent pictures of a lot of bridges and all their parts, here is a roller bearing nest with the bearing shoe and connection assembly.
> Maybe your should be a bit bigger, I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20917
> 
> 
> 
> OK, No Swing bridge, make a Lift bridge then.:thumbsup:


Hi big ed,

Thanks for the pictures. I spent some time this morning trying to find out the actual sizes for the pin in the shoe and pedestal assembly but it's a real job and TIRESOME:thumbsdown: trying to get dimensions. The best I can do is estimate I guess.

Okay Ed , swing bridge, lift bridge or Bascule bridge all have the same problem!!!!:thumbsdown:hwell::laugh: 
GETTING POWER TO THE TRACK
Wouldn't a lift bridge look funny with 2 wires hanging down in the middle of the bridge

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm sure there's a way to get power to the track without having obvious exposed wires. Build a bridge, the power will follow.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm sure there's a way to get power to the track without having obvious exposed wires. Build a bridge, the power will follow.


OH MY GOD NO :laugh: Now I have 2 people to contend with about building a movable bridge!!!

I DON'T WANNA MAKE ONE OF THEM!!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You shouldn't have brought up the issues in building one if you didn't want advice.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You shouldn't have brought up the issues in building one if you didn't want advice.



Hi gunrunner,

Sorry but I didn't!!!!! big ed did a long time ago!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David-Stockwell said:


> Okay Ed , swing bridge, lift bridge or Bascule bridge all have the same problem!!!!:thumbsdown:hwell::laugh:
> GETTING POWER TO THE TRACK
> Wouldn't a lift bridge look funny with 2 wires hanging down in the middle of the bridge
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Funny, I could have sworn that this was your post. 

Did you really think we'd let you off the hook that easy?






Note that this is all in fun, clearly you can build any sort of bridge you like.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Funny, I could have sworn that this was your post.
> 
> Did you really think we'd let you off the hook that easy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that this is all in fun, clearly you can build any sort of bridge you like.


Hi gunrunner,
Yeah, your right, that's my posthwell:Caught with my fingers in the cookie jar.

On a serious note I did look for a very small turntable for a swing bridge, but couldn't find one and with my limited tools that I use, making one seemed like a real chore to do, plus when the bridge is closed it would need some sort of detent to hold it in position. So with those factors I decided it was beyond my capabilities.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## New Berlin RR

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi gunrunner,
> Yeah, your right, that's my posthwell:Caught with my fingers in the cookie jar.
> 
> On a serious note I did look for a very small turntable for a swing bridge, but couldn't find one and with my limited tools that I use, making one seemed like a real chore to do, plus when the bridge is closed it would need some sort of detent to hold it in position. So with those factors I decided it was beyond my capabilities.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


use a small (I think) can type motor if you can...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi gunrunner,
> Yeah, your right, that's my posthwell:Caught with my fingers in the cookie jar.
> 
> On a serious note I did look for a very small turntable for a swing bridge, but couldn't find one and with my limited tools that I use, making one seemed like a real chore to do, plus when the bridge is closed it would need some sort of detent to hold it in position. So with those factors I decided it was beyond my capabilities.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Dave, I really doubt it's "beyond your capabilities", we've seen your work.  It may be more trouble than it's worth, but I'm 100% certain you could do it if you actually wanted to. :laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dave, I really doubt it's "beyond your capabilities", we've seen your work.  It may be more trouble than it's worth, but I'm 100% certain you could do it if you actually wanted to. :laugh:





tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Just seeing the pic of your bridge shoe. Excellent fabrication / concept!
> 
> From an engineering standpoint, this would be a pinned (rather than fixed) beam-end connection. Often used when some flexibility is needed (thermal expansion, etc.).
> 
> That said, all of the load of the bridge is transferred via shear force into the pin. And, in looking at the size of your pin, I'd speculate (based upon prior experience and intuition) that the pin size is too small for the potential load.
> 
> If you're open to any tweaks, I'd suggest increasing the size/diameter of the pin.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TJ


Hi gunrunner,
Thanks for your opinion about my abilities, they are truly greatly appreciated, but I agree with you that I think it's more trouble than it's worth.
Anyway I'm going to change the subject back to TJ's comment about the size of the pin. If your around and tuned in TJ, here's what happened. I didn't have any round material so I used a toothpick, which was about 1/16 like I said. so to get a larger diameter I needed to take some 3/32 material and make it round!! RIGHT??
Well I did that!!! and the first picture below shows the new pin installed that is 3/32 in diameter. 
And how did I do that,???? Well I made my own professional modelers lathe!!! It is also pictured below. A Dremel moto-tool and a wooden tail stock and also a speed control unit.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I never knew that they made a speed controller, is that an antique?
Do they sell them yet? Seriously?

David, if you don't want to make a bridge that moves it is OK.

But,
The wires would be easy to run up through the center on a Swing bridge.
With a Lift bridge the wires hang across the span, no need to conceal.
A Bascule bridge would be too hard all around.

I forgot about a Drawbridge?
Put a hand crank to raise it.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That speed controller must be an antique from the looks of it!


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> I never knew that they made a speed controller, is that an antique?
> Do they sell them yet? Seriously?
> 
> David, if you don't want to make a bridge that moves it is OK.
> 
> But,
> The wires would be easy to run up through the center on a Swing bridge.
> With a Lift bridge the wires hang across the span, no need to conceal.
> A Bascule bridge would be too hard all around.
> 
> I forgot about a Drawbridge?
> Put a hand crank to raise it.:thumbsup:





gunrunnerjohn said:


> That speed controller must be an antique from the looks of it!


Hi big ed and gunrunner,
How do you two like my lathe???HUH
If you all call something from the 1970's antique then yes it's an antique. My regular dremel tool would also be antique because they both come from that time frame. I'm antique also:laugh::laugh:
My Father bought those speed controllers. Had 3 of them at one time.
in the 1970's I was building my first N scale layout and I also built a small layout for my Father, He even used the speed controller for the train. It would give a slower start for the engine. The controller actually varies the AC voltage coming in. My dremel tool is single speed so I can vary it's speed. Todays dremel tools are variable. I looked online and couldn't find the speed controller so I guess they stopped making them.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If my 1986 Jag is an antique car, your 1970's speed controller is an antique. 

FWIW, I have a similar one sold for routers.


----------



## norgale

An 86 Jaguar is vintage maybe but certainly not antique.Antiques are usually associated with things prior to 1950 and vintage after 1950. At least that's what I've been told by auction people in the course of selling some of the items in my store. Gee John! 1986 seems just like yesterday to me so I can't view anything that new as antique. How did you come to that conclusion with your Jag? It's a great looking car too. Pete


----------



## norgale

A new engine house on the workbench right now. It's for the Pacific 4-6-2 that is going to Yardbird Trains for repair shortly. Pete


----------



## Gansett

25 years or older gets you antique plates here in RI. Most places recognize 25years old as eligible. Then there's breakdowns, the Brass era, Vintage/Classic more classes than I can remember this morning.

A friend has a 1914 Brass "T", called a brass T because the radiator tanks are. It's a hoot to drive, 40 mph and your hearts in your throat!


----------



## Lee_R

Years ago (as in, mid-70's) I was told by a man who restored and owned "old cars" that as far as the car show crowd was concerned, 25 years or older was "Classic" category, 50 years or older was "Antique" category. That's probably been through a number of revisions since then though!

In AZ, any vehicle 25 years old or older can get a "Historic Vehicle" plate - imagine my surprise when a couple years ago I saw "Historic Vehicle" plates on an AMC Pacer. Historic vehicle? PACER??  Yeah...an historic piece of junk! :laugh:

Pete, I really like those arched supports - are you going to keep those on the inside of the engine house, or will you mirror them on the outside? They really look "Industrial Revolution"-ish. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southern

Lee_R said:


> I saw "Historic Vehicle" plates on an AMC Pacer. Historic vehicle? PACER??  Yeah...an historic piece of junk!


Not all history is plesant.

In NC 35 years it the magic age for antique plates.

it is also the age that you nolonger have to ge a safty inspection. Everyone knows old cars are in great shape, it is the new ones that might have bad breaks.


----------



## Carl

norgale...that engine house, when finished is going to look cool, the curved wooden arches a great.


----------



## norgale

Ok I see that your going by what the states say is antique for a special license plate. It's 25 years here in Fl. too. However the old car guys have a different view of what's old or antique like Lee says. It wouldn't be right to compare my Lincoln to Johns Jag at a show. The Lincoln in perfect shape and appearance would be far less attractive than the 86 Jag with it's cool lines and leather interior. The Lincoln would look like a poor relation even thought it was top of the line back in 1960. Classic,antique or vintage I guess you need to consider the age mostly and classify by that. Maybe Hemmings could shed some light on this. 
As for the new engine house the arches on the sides are windows.The roof will be arched too if I can get all the arches to come out all the same. Working on that now. Then there will be arched windows on the roof running parallel to the building length and a vent at one end for the smoke coming out of the engine smoke stack. Got a little steam plant to to add in here somewhere. With some lights inside the house and the engine in there it should look prett cool I hope. And I still havn't finished the roundhouse yet. "sigh" So many trains and so little time. Pete


----------



## Gansett

Pete,
Cars are like women, for one reason or another we're attracted to some and not others. For me nothing beats a 1933 Cadillac, V-16 convertible of course. Buddy of mine thinks a Cord or Auburn speedster is the cats meow. There's no right or wrong choice, just whatever tickles yer fancy.

I appreciate the time and devotion, money too, guys invest in these works of art.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Here is what it looks like so far. Hard to see but the glass (plexiglass) is in the frames. Not sure if I like the arched roof. Kinda looks like an old quanset hut. Gotta think about this as I'm after a more 40's art deco look. Guess I have to study some more old pictures. Pete


----------



## norgale

This just doesn't turn me on.
http://www.craigsrailroadpages.com/ptc/images/enginehouse.jpg


----------



## Big Ed

Then anyone over 50 is an Antique, you passed your Classic years.

Though I don't think you would be considered collectable at any point.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Then anyone over 50 is an Antique, you passed your Classic years.
> 
> Though I don't think you would be considered collectable at any point.


Since big ed said anyone over 50 is Antique, then I guess that anyone over 70 must be Ancient and if that's so than anyone one over 90 must be DEAD but still walking around!!:laugh:
Anyway I am hoping to make it to 80 got 4 more years to go

Cheers, Dave


----------



## norgale

We're just vintage Dave. The 80's are classic and the 90's are antiques. All the rest are wannabe's. Pete


----------



## shaygetz

Bunny hutch is done...rabbit drawings are coming...


----------



## norgale

WOW! Nice hutch Shay. Good work there. Would you like to rent it out? Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gee, put some glass in the windows and I could live there!


----------



## norgale

Don't forget the AC and heat. Gotta have that.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*just another bridge*

Hi all,

The bridge I was working on is now finished! anyone can see the final photos in the for sale member to member thread.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Sorry for not responding sooner. Great / creative job on the "lathe" work! I hope my comment about the bridge pin didn't cause you to loose any sleep . The new pin looks realistic in size, and the overall bridge looks superb. I'm sure a buyer will soon provide and happy home.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Sorry for not responding sooner. Great / creative job on the "lathe" work! I hope my comment about the bridge pin didn't cause you to loose any sleep . The new pin looks realistic in size, and the overall bridge looks superb. I'm sure a buyer will soon provide and happy home.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TJ


Hi TJ
Nope, didn't loose any sleep, got a little aggravated trying to get a good blown up picture from the internet though.!! Anyway I found out I could get 1/16 to 1/8 square material in my Dremel tool to make round stock.
Thanks for your insight!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I have this so far:

Ahm GG-1

AC Gilbert 0-6-0

Tyco 0-8-0

Mantua 2-8-2

My projects never end they seem!


----------



## gustovski

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I have this so far:
> 
> Ahm GG-1
> 
> AC Gilbert 0-6-0
> 
> Tyco 0-8-0
> 
> Mantua 2-8-2
> 
> My projects never end they seem!


sounds good but pictures would be awesome
:ttiwwop:


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc

I just frame mounted kadee whiskers on two Tyco box cattle cars and glued some cows into one which needed a couple tenths of an ounce of weight.

My cheapie rotary snow plow trucks now have cone conductive wheels in place with metal power pick ups I stole from a cheapie caboose. Its low rpm electric motor is en route so we are yet to see how that goes.


----------



## gustovski

:ttiwwoplease i want pictures of what your making guys


----------



## broox

gustovski said:


> :ttiwwoplease i want pictures of what your making guys


Speaking if pics, hows that Kitbashed Glenelg Tram going?


----------



## dablaze

I have been working on getting a few HO Diesels ready for paint. Since I model the Ontario Northland, I have to mix my own colours and to avoid wasted paint, I like to do a few at a time.

First is a pair of RS10's, One will be ONR Blue and Yellow, the second the older ONR Green and yellow.

What I started with, a pair of Atlas/Kato RS11's









Note the notched corners, they have to go!









Filled in corners and several car body filters, still have to figure out how to add new filters

















Managed to fab up some reasonable filters with strip styrene, built a box then sanded almost flat, then added mesh to the back.









Since I want sound, I decided to put a mesh grill where the fan should be (but will be a speaker enclosure)









Here is how to blow enough money on brass details to have bought new models in the first place lol.

















Finally, since I was painting those colours anyway, I detailed up a Cary (white metal) GP9 body and started construction on a proper RS3 (Stewart kit) You have to have proper filters to be an RS3! Most models called RS3's are RS2's!

















Thats it for now, my club is co hosting a layout tour on November 3rd, and I want to have at least the RS10's ready for that! Need some cool new stuff the guys have not seen yet! (for anyone near southern Ontario, the tour is of layouts in the Hamilton/Burlington area)

Craig


----------



## Southern

thanks for posting the pics of the detail work. we do not see enought of that type of work on here.


----------



## NSHO

What product did you use to fill in or mold the notched corners?


----------



## dablaze

Thanks guys, there is a set of brass corners by minatures by Eric http://www.miniaturesbyeric.com/itm00046.htm
They are hard to get perfectly smooth, but doable with numerous applications of putty and sanding.

Southern, I agree, I actually did this post for the diesel detailer, but decided to post it here too 'cause I love you guys so much!

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice work, love seeing the details of how some of this stuff is accomplished. :thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru

I'll just say I have a lot on the bench! Enough said... -


----------



## raleets

I have finally taken the plunge (pun intended) on creating a lake for my layout.
I've researched the "how to" until near blindness and settled on using Magic Water, along with one of their pre-formed lake molds from the same company. 
Installing the lake into the 1" pink foam base was a snap. I've painted the bottom with raw umber, burnt umber, and yellow ocher. It all blended well and is now drying. Tomorrow is "the big pour" with the Magic Water. Doubt if I get much sleep tonight fretting over the results. 
Once it dries and I get some scenery done I'll post some pics. Stay tuned. 
Bob


----------



## Fifer

raleets said:


> I have finally taken the plunge (pun intended) on creating a lake for my layout.
> I've researched the "how to" until near blindness and settled on using Magic Water, along with one of their pre-formed lake molds from the same company.
> Installing the lake into the 1" pink foam base was a snap. I've painted the bottom with raw umber, burnt umber, and yellow ocher. It all blended well and is now drying. Tomorrow is "the big pour" with the Magic Water. Doubt if I get much sleep tonight fretting over the results.
> Once it dries and I get some scenery done I'll post some pics. Stay tuned.
> Bob


Bob , I will love to see pictures !

Mike


----------



## norgale

Hope the Magic Water doesn't eat the foam away. Pete


----------



## raleets

norgale said:


> Hope the Magic Water doesn't eat the foam away. Pete


Pete,
First of all, the Magic Water never comes into contact with the foam. It will be poured into the molded lake that I bought from the manufacturer of Magic Water. If you google Magic Water you can view their products. Or you can check them out at www.unrealdetails.com
All of the reviews and testimonials that I've read have given them rave reviews.
I'll have it finished by the end of the week and post some pics.
Bob


----------



## Fifer

His display at train shows has 2 identical ponds and one has real water and the other has magic water and it is almost imposible to tell which is which without touching it or blowing on it.

Mike


----------



## norgale

I didn't realize you had a lake to pour the water into. That makes sense. Foam is good but there are so many things that will eat it up. You have to be careful. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## shaygetz

I redid two stretches of track on my N scale layout, removing 12 pieces of sectional track and replacing them with flex to reduce the derailments some of my motive power is prone to in these areas...



















...then took a pic of my steam bullpen...:thumbsup:










...oiled and adjusted a visitor from another railroad...










...then helped play nursemaid to two little miracles...


----------



## Big Ed

Wow the picture with the dropper almost looks like a 4" long humanoid.:laugh:

Feel good to have a train room now, huh?:thumbsup:
What not even one engine shed?

Edit, Whoops I missed the shed.

I must clean my glasses tonight, this is the second post in a row I missed something.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Cool stuff, living & modeled! gotta ask a newbie question, the black pliers in the first pic, are they track cutters, trying to figure out if I have those, have many plier variations.Thanks,Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

They're flush cutting nippers for the track ties. I use standard wire cutters on my track, then dress them up with a file.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

aaaah those I have plenty of, since I'm whimping at with the storm & staying home I'll post up pics of the special pliers he had & see what they are designed for! Thanks rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Here are some of the pliers, really flat(wide )needle nose, one with one side rounded, 2 of the flush cut & bull nose cutters, any special modeling uses or just an assortment of pliers? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Some KD stuff, I think I get the skinny pieces, to wrangle with the springs, but the clap thing , how do you use that? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

This baby?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

and finally(for now) the gray one is a small point, rough around it (the point) 
The white plastic dohickie has magnets both sides of the open part? Rich.


----------



## shaygetz

Nice assortment...if you ain't gotta use for that tool in the 3rd pic, I can put it to work. It's a driver quatering jig, nice but priced beyond my budget new.:thumbsup:

The silver pliers in the first pic are Kadee trip pin pliers...my stepped ring pliers are similar, they work thusly... http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2008/11/adjusting-kadee-trip-pins.html It looks like the orange tool to the left is a rail cutter. The black handled one in the center is the flush cutter I have*---for plastics only---*:thumbsup: It will come in very handy when you start putting together plastic kits. In both cases, do not use them for wire, get a regular set of wire cutters for that. The other two are just pliers and nippers.

The white doohickie with magnets is a Rix Pix uncoupling tool...nice so long as you don't have metal parts on your rail cars--it tends to attract and derail them. Place it down between the cars and it will part the pins for you without a ramp.

The second picture is a Kadee N scale coupler assembly jig, a Kadee spring pick and a black stick thingie...

The silver pointed tool appears to be a bearing reamer for rail car trucks.

Hope that helps...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Cool, pliers I have all the mini versions of the normal side cutters & such still in the drawer, no need for pics there.
the jig I'll pull the instructions & see if it's something I'll ever feel "qualified" to use.If you need it for a project I have no problem mailing it to you to put it too good use & just mail it back when done! 
I have 2 of those kd jigs, if they are N scale only they will be useless to me, any N scalers out there if you need it just post up & i'll mail one out! 
uncoupler probably useless too, he put metal wheels on all his cars! 
Good info ,I'll keep diging for more!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Actually something to work on, checking out how the chain was fastened to the counter weight he actually had tiny rod bent through the chain & a little hook at the bottom of the rod, talk about threading a needle, even with magnifiers i could hardly see the hole in the chain, but could not find rod slim enough to go through. 
The remaining counter weight


----------



## raleets

Fifer said:


> His display at train shows has 2 identical ponds and one has real water and the other has magic water and it is almost imposible to tell which is which without touching it or blowing on it.
> 
> Mike


Wow! That is exciting news. :thumbsup:
I'm warming up my garage right now and will be pouring Magic Water in about two hours. This should be fun.  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

So I improvised a bit, put a tiny bit of chain into the rod & a dab of solder.
mann this stuff is TINY! I don't know how you guys do N scale!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tiny tools and tiny bunnies ...

Gotta LOVE this thread!!!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

big ed said:


> Feel good to have a train room now, huh?:thumbsup:
> What not even one engine shed?
> 
> Edit, Whoops I missed the shed.
> 
> I must clean my glasses tonight, this is the second post in a row I missed something.


Yes it does...that it's right next to the family room means a lot to me too...don't have to divorce myself from the family just to work on trains....:thumbsup:

That engine shed is a vintage Aurora offering from 1968, I plan to hook up a slow mo motor to the doors so that they can lift at the push of a button.


----------



## tjcruiser

shaygetz said:


> That engine shed is a vintage Aurora offering from 1968, I plan to hook up a slow mo motor to the doors so that they can lift at the push of a button.


Cool! Lift as a single, rigid door? You'll have to conceive/build some sort of a track system, I guess. Keep us posted ... sounds like a fun project!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I just bought a little stepper motor that interfaces to the Arduino microprocessor, I'm thinking of ways to use it.  I was thinking of a better mechanism for one of the Lionel Milk Cars rather than the solenoid.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Another minor repair done, got the KD coupler on the new york central, had to drill out the broken stud off the orig coupler box, tapped it & added the KD, the one with the silver screw is the new one!


----------



## raleets

raleets said:


> Wow! That is exciting news. :thumbsup:
> I'm warming up my garage right now and will be pouring Magic Water in about two hours. This should be fun.  :laugh:
> Bob


Just came in from the garage/train room after pouring the Magic Water into the lake mold. That was one of the simplest things I've done on the entire layout during the past two years! :thumbsup:
It now has to cure for 24 hours, then I can place the boats and canoes on the lake and finish off the shoreline landscaping. So far it's turning out scary good. This puppy should be finished by the end of the week then I'll post some pics.
Bob


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Cool! Lift as a single, rigid door? You'll have to conceive/build some sort of a track system, I guess. Keep us posted ... sounds like a fun project!
> 
> TJ


They're hinged already...just a matter of putting in the appropriate pully system...:thumbsup:


----------



## gustovski

shaygetz said:


> They're hinged already...just a matter of putting in the appropriate pully system...:thumbsup:


found this cool idea for a engine shed door http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnUSrqz9ugk&feature=plcpon youtube im gonna have to try it when i build a layout which i wont be able to build until i move out!


----------



## norgale

Got a link to the "cool idea"?


----------



## Southern

raleets said:


> Just came in from the garage/train room after pouring the Magic Water into the lake mold.Bob


What color is the water?


Hay somebody had to do it.:laugh:


----------



## cv_acr

Finally got around to making some ends and putting the major pieces together for this thing:


















Still a ways to go yet. Need to fabricate the whole underframe yet, need to drill for grab irons, add ladders, brake detail and a couple of hatches to the corners of the cover.


----------



## gustovski

fixed it pete


gus


----------



## New Berlin RR

Southern said:


> What color is the water?
> 
> 
> Hay somebody had to do it.:laugh:


BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wait.....that was oil??? oops....


----------



## dablaze

I did a bit more work on my ONR RS10 project...

First I painted it all with 2 parts reefer yellow/1 part reefer orange (Accuflex water based with an airbrush) 










Then I masked off the sides of the cab and painted the roof with Accuflex Rock Island Blue. I just did not want 3 coats of different colour. Note the old needle which I used to make sure the airbrush pressure does not blow the cab away.










After a bit of dry time (about the length of Greys Anatomy, cause you guys have convinced me to mind the wife) I masked off the blue roof and the battery and other boxes on the body and painted them with Santa Fe dk blue. (Again Accuflex) Also blasted away at the walkway at this time. Voila, after removing the mask its now ready for decals. (Ok, maybe some gloss coat first, but I don't think a pic of that will look any different)










Here is the paint I use...for the ONR yellow I usually mix up a full bottle out of the 2 reefer colours and its ready for other projects as needed.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Messed with the broken coupler on the E8/9 NY central, drilled out the broken plastic "stud" & tapped it for a screw, silver screw is the new one.
got the rear cover to snap back in, just need to get rid of the glue stain. eye brow is missing, think I'm lost on that one!


----------



## New Berlin RR

Got another unbuilt Accurail kit in yesterday so once I get my airbrush in (will use a simple one for now I suppose) ill have some thing to paint YAY!!!


----------



## norgale

How thin does the paint have to be for the airbrush? What do you thin it with. Now after your through painting one color and want to change colors what is the process for that? Pete


----------



## dablaze

Pete,

The Accu paints are designed to be used straight from the jar, this is how I use them. You can add a bit of water if needed, but if I do I use distilled water.

I keep a bottle of water (airbrush bottle) and spray water through the brush often as water base paints build up & dry on the needle and tip quickly. My cleaning process is to dump out excess paint (I use a side cup for paint and bottles for water or solvents) spray water until it starts to spray almost straight water, cover the endcap and needle with a rag, which will back purge the airbrush into the water bottle. Pull the needle and wipe it off. Repeat the above with a cleaner bottle with fresher water.

Craig


----------



## lears2005

Here is one of the projects I was working on this morning. Putting new wheels on this coal car.


----------



## dablaze

Getting close, Decals added, tossed the Window glass back in, I did use a set of RS3 handrails for the modified side, they turned out ok, but next time I would pre drill and adjust a few holes before painting (duh!)

Just some small details, wipers etc and then some weathering to go.










Tried to use a little photoshop to get rid of the messy, paint covered bench top.










Craig


----------



## lears2005

Putting metal wheels on this car tonight.


----------



## norgale

Replacing plastic wheels with the metal wheels is suprisingly easy and they make such a huge difference. I wish I'd tried this a long time ago. pete


----------



## lears2005

Ya I have been slowly working on my rolling stock before I put it on the layout.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*couple new bridges*

I'm in the process of building 2 more bridges!! One is an old design for a customer and the other is a new design I'm gong to make. Something a little different from my normal (more or less) bridge types.the first picture is a bunch of parts that will eventually look like picture no.2  Then picture no. 3 and no. 4 is what I've done so far on the new bridge design


Cheers, Dave


----------



## gustovski

neat looking bridges dave:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

Fixing the weight in this car that I got for free.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

This is what is on my workbench at the moment. Three projects on the go.

The first is a flat rail car made of balsa wood. 









The second is a truck and axle set I recovered from a heavily damaged loco that I am going to turn into something.









And the third are a plastic tank kit (not pictured) that I am still in the process of assembling and painting.

-J.


----------



## shaygetz

Mr.Buchholz said:


> ...I am going to turn into something.
> 
> -J.


Those are my favorite kinda projects...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

Well here's a photo of that bridge I was working on. Finally got it finished.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Ranger

I made a wrecked car to put on one of my flatcars today, I used a cheap necklace for the chains. It seems to have turned out pretty good. I think maybe this car has seen better days thou


----------



## tjcruiser

That's some wreck, alright! Looks great ... well ... horrible, actually! 

Did you find the car like that, or did you whack away, blowtorch away, etc.?

Chains look nice, too!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Thanks! I used a hot knife on it. It was one i had for a while but was missing the trucks and couplers, so i decided to turn it into a wreck .


----------



## tjcruiser

Did you used to fry little green army men when you were young (like me?) ?!?

TJ


----------



## Ranger

tjcruiser said:


> Did you used to fry little green army men when you were young (like me?) ?!?
> 
> TJ


Lol.. Yes i must admit most of my army men were casualties of fire when i was young and some from a bb gun. War is hell man!:laugh:


----------



## Artieiii

TJ, when I was a kid a friend always had M-80's. We would build plastic models then turn them into shrapnel with the M-80's. Good fun! His dad had a gas station and sometimes we would go out back and put an M-80 under an old hub cap to see how high we could get them to fly.
-Art


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*Workbench etc*

Talk about fire crackers…we used what we called “2 inchers” and our GI Joes used to catch hell in the back yard. We’d build “bunkers” and then blow them up. We also got the idea to make “depth charges” . It was kind of tricky but we’d use the old aluminum screw lid 35mm film canisters , a couple of washers in the bottom for weight and four or five 2 inchers with longer fuses we’d light the fuses and screw on the lid and drop them into my buddies Mom’s back yard “pond” which was basically a cast iron bath tub buried to the rails and was the centre piece of her “rock”garden , they had these big “gold fish” in there in the summer …we caught major sh*t when she caught us right after we dropped a few “depth charges” in the pond they went off and screwed up the fish for a bit (we thought we kacked ‘em good but they recovered after a few minutes). It was funny to us but our parents didn’t think so as my mom got phoned and I got the lid slammed down on me for a few days. Anyway on my bench this week are a couple of Locos I snagged from the “Back lot” consignment section of a Hobby shop I frequent. The ’66 Vintage Tyco GP20 needed some powertrain TLC and new handrails which I fabricated …. It’ll have to keep the old Horn Hook couplers ‘cause I’m not sure how to deal with the coupler box rivets as yet. 
The Alco RS-11 is a Mehanotehnika, I picked up the Delaware and Hudson shell from a Railroad buddy and amazingly I found the CP match and transferred the Powertrain (as CP is not my main road) after cleaning and relubing it all. I had to build new handrails for it as well out of styrene stock. I think the paint match is close for a guy whos colour blind. I’m going to use the CP shell as part of a “shop” diorama were I’ll have a few Locomotives being “overhauled”. They both run pretty good and are fairly strong. The mehano is powered on all four axles so its no slouch!


----------



## tjcruiser

Looking back, I'm always amazed that I survived my youth relatively unscarred! (The little green army men -- and GI Joe dolls -- weren't quite as fortunate!)

'Wanna -- nice hobby-shop finds ... fine looking locos!

TJ


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Thanks TJ...I know what you mean about survival...I was an only child so I was basically a spoiled brat with a very active imagination...I got over it though...Once my wife and I started a family my biggest concern was my kids doing even some of the stuff I did! 
I'll have to tell you sometime about the "Javex Bottle" experiment... same friend...I'm not sure if anything has grown there yet....


----------



## Gansett

Wrap aluminum foil around a broom handle, then slide it off and tightly crimp one end. Then after buying a box of matches, the old fashion 'strike anywhere' type and start cutting off the heads. Tightly packing them in using whatever is handy like a ram, a really long bolt works fine. A string soaked in gas makes a dandy fuse... 
You want to limit the length to no more than 4 inches, any bigger and it'll take down your one of the pillars by the driveway of your grandfathers stonewall. Scattering stones, hmm actually boulders all over his yard. DAMHIKT

It's a wonder I still have my hands!


----------



## norgale

Sounds like you grew up in Providence.


----------



## Gansett

Actually Pete, at that time the tough streets of East Providence.


----------



## tjcruiser

Fuggeddaboudit! We all 've been wikkit good ... aint nobody here headin' to the ACI ...

Weez just hangin' out .. eatin' some stuffies and Dels ...


----------



## raleets

Yooze folks in the East speak a foriegn language .....we midwest people only tip outhouses and put lighted bags of doggie doo on the front porch  :laugh: most everyone wants to stomp out the flame, right? 
Bob


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*translation*



tjcruiser said:


> Fuggeddaboudit! We all 've been wikkit good ... aint nobody here headin' to the ACI ...
> 
> Weez just hangin' out .. eatin' some stuffies and Dels ...


Lets see if I get this right: 

Translation: "Its ok, we have all been very good , nobody has ended up in the Adult Correctional institute.(located in Cranston south of Providence RI) We’re just hanging around eating stuffed clams with Del’s lemonade 
( Lemonade slush that’s very good!).


----------



## tjcruiser

Bingo! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yooz must be hangin' round the Hill section of Providence a bit.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Been "Out East" a few times


----------



## santafealltheway

I just finished putting up this 30 ish foot section of wall shelf...

Bed time.


----------



## yak-54

big job this one to convert Thomas's jet engine to HO 
from this 














So Thomas can go real fast as my son told me


----------



## tjcruiser

You son might enjoy looking at some of these real-life jet trains ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3556

TJ


----------



## yak-54

all done ready for the flight test
and fitted Kadee #5 two:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii

Yak,
It looks like your jet is having it's intake blocked. That's gonna reduce the efficiency. At least you can carry fuel LOL.
-Art


----------



## Gansett

Love your Kadee gauge!:thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54

JackC said:


> Love your Kadee gauge!:thumbsup:


i tried 3 shop to buy a height gauge not one kept them in stock so i went to ebay found one in the same state as me 2 hours later i got a email say we have run out of stock 
so i got out the drill and the vernier set the height to what i found on the net
witch i think is 25/64 or .3906 or 9.9219 mm


----------



## yak-54

some old child hood trains found Today


----------



## tjcruiser

Yak,

YOUR childhood trains??? Some nice shorty-stuff cars there!

TJ


----------



## norgale

Some nice looking trains there Yak. Well taken care of too.Do you run them very often? pete


----------



## yak-54

norgale said:


> Some nice looking trains there Yak. Well taken care of too.Do you run them very often? pete


no pete been in the storage for long long time. some of the i have not seen in 40 years.
some of the new ones in the box still have price tags on them that are in pounds we change to dollas in 1966 

last night i ran them all 
all work fine just one my son burnt out left on DCC track


----------



## norgale

Lots of good old memories there Yak. Hang on to that stuff and get a layout going for them if you don't already have one.
I always wondered if trains go on the left side of the tracks down there? Pete


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Yak,
> 
> YOUR childhood trains??? Some nice shorty-stuff cars there!
> 
> TJ


yes my childhood trains??? and still there to


----------



## yak-54

norgale said:


> Lots of good old memories there Yak. Hang on to that stuff and get a layout going for them if you don't already have one.
> I always wondered if trains go on the left side of the tracks down there? Pete


yes in the middle making one now have a look

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14624&page=7


----------



## yak-54

can someone tell me what year this is i think i got it around 1976
i can find it in any lima catalog the only one i can fine is green and yellow one
gee took me over 30 sec to get it to run


----------



## D1566

image by martinperry77, on Flickr

Ancient Tenshodo Great Northern 2-8-2 retoration finally completed; accident damage repaired (I think it had gone vertically off someones layout in the past!) - electrics sorted out and motor serviced, paintwork touched up. Just couplers to add now. Running well, but noisy as these old beasts tend to be.


----------



## D1566

yak-54 said:


> can someone tell me what year this is i think i got it around 1976
> i can find it in any lima catalog the only one i can fine is green and yellow one
> gee took me over 30 sec to get it to run


Some info here:
http://limabritishho.zxq.net/LBHO-Locomotives.htm


----------



## yak-54

D1566 said:


> Some info here:
> http://limabritishho.zxq.net/LBHO-Locomotives.htm


thanks for that just what i was looking for 
Hmm this one must be a mongrel from lima the D6514 shold have yellow windows
my one's got white 

BR Class 33 Diesel Locomotive

This BR Southern Region Type 3 Bo-Bo Diesel was made in both BR Green and BR Blue, although the blue version seems to be very much more common. The history of the HO Class 33 is a bit complicated, but it was first produced in 1973-74 in light glossy blue. A blue model was also made with lights, 8049L, but it carried the same running number D6524.

A plain green with white window surrounds version as D6524 (again) was pictured in the 1976 catalogue, but probably was never made. A green loco with no yellow panel, but with yellow window surrounds was produced. It was numbered D6514 and probably only available in sets. It was moulded in yellow plastic, hence the yellow windows, this version is very rare. Finally, in around 1976 a green version with a yellow warning panel and white window surrounds was released, as D6505, although this never appeared in a catalogue.


----------



## D1566

Some detail of the prototype liveries are here


----------



## norgale

Nice looking train Yak. The cars look well taken care of and with the engine running you have a nice addition to your fleet. I'm assuming that's a Europen train but is it from a certain place or country? pete


----------



## D1566

norgale said:


> . I'm assuming that's a Europen train but is it from a certain place or country? pete


Its a British Railways Class 33 locomotive and BR standard Mk I coaches.


----------



## yak-54

norgale said:


> Nice looking train Yak. The cars look well taken care of and with the engine running you have a nice addition to your fleet. I'm assuming that's a Europen train but is it from a certain place or country? pete


yes it is English as i found out from D1566 witch he has a lot of info of then
its spent most of its live in my addict


----------



## New Berlin RR

yak-54 said:


> can someone tell me what year this is i think i got it around 1976
> i can find it in any lima catalog the only one i can fine is green and yellow one
> gee took me over 30 sec to get it to run
> 
> View attachment 22755


THat green one is a good ol class 33.... I have one similar to it I believe, which is a class 31...


EDIT: seems D1566 beat me to it....


Also looks like the Soughton hall has returned to the workbench!! or at least the NBRR engine repair shed!!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

This.









It's a new hillside I'm working on, cut from a sheet of extruded foam that I made my first hillside out of. Green paint is done, I will be mixing up the grey for the rocky part soon. This hillside is for the corner of my layout, and will eventually have a wired green beacon light on it as well.

-J.


----------



## yak-54

well these came in the post to day 
i need to assemble them
i am going to fill them with Woodland Scenics Ballast Coarse Cinders 
SIZE: 295 CU.CM. OR 18 CU.IN.
form ( Pat at http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com  )
would i need to add the weights that came with the trucks or do i leave them out.
they have to go in before i assemble them 









Thanks


----------



## andersley

If they are going to be run loaded with ballast it is not strictly neccessary to add the weights. But if at some time in the future they could be run empty the weights will be needed. I would definitely add them.


----------



## andersley

yak-54 said:


> Hmm this one must be a mongrel from lima the D6514 shold have yellow windows
> my one's got white


Just came across this thread. The reference to yellow window frames caught my attention. The original green livery locos had white window frames, only when the change was made to all over blue with yellow ends were the frames changed to yellow. So if a model exists in green with yellow windows it would be rare indeed (and quite wrong!)


----------



## norgale

andersley said:


> If they are going to be run loaded with ballast it is not strictly neccessary to add the weights. But if at some time in the future they could be run empty the weights will be needed. I would definitely add them.


Put the weights in and a false bottom inside the hopper. Then load the load in and you won't have so much weight to pull. You might also make a form for pouring the cinders into that will fit into the hopper. Use white glue diluted very thin and spray the load well. When it hardens the load will fit into the hopper but won't spill all over the place in a derailment and will still be removable. . Pete


----------

